# La razón de falta de Natalidad es clara



## Otzi_Reloaded (6 Sep 2022)

Lo de la natalidad en el primer mundo, y especialmente en España, debería ser el problema N1 de la sociedad, sin embargo se queda en alguna tertulia de TV, demagogia barata de los políticos y mucho ejperto haciendo informes bastante costosos con perspectiva de género y aunque es cierto que hay muchos factores, la causa mayor es clara. La URSS ya analizó el problema en su día, no lo entendió (chocaba con su ideario) y fracasó (su colapso económico fue derivado en parte por su colapso demográfico)







La razón es extremadamente simple y compleja a la vez:

Resulta mas beneficioso NO tener hijos que tenerlos, siendo la descendencia una decisión no vital.
Es justo al contrario que lo que ocurre en el tercer mundo, donde la mujer, (que es la clave) no tiene acceso al mercado laboral (por religión o por estructura) y necesita de un hombre para su supervivencia, que mantiene quedando embarazada periódicamente. Ambos necesitan de una descendencia numerosa para su sustento futuro, ya que el concepto "pensión" no existe, y esto da las cifras de Nigeria o Argelia, por ejemplo.


Los países comunistas, tuvieron también una natalidad de mierda, el feminismo estaba mucho mas avanzado en la URSS que en occidente, y el empleo femenino era masivo, así como la escolarización y bastantes beneficios sociales (a su manera).

A pesar de las ayudas que se implantaron (mucho mejores que las que tenemos hoy) la natalidad estaba a años luz (2 frente a 3) comparado con la España franquista y tradicional, por poner un antagonismo.

https://www.researchgate.net/public...ssia_Cash-for-Babies_and_Fertility_Change#pf9







En la actualidad, la mujeres NO NECESITAN SER MADRES, buscan el embarazo como hecho altruista, pero sin llegar a hacer demasiados sacrificios: Una vez hayan vivido un carrusel de novios, viajes y experiencias, así como asentado su carrera. Llegado ese momento, cercano a los 35 deciden tener descendencia, (como realización personal) pero estadísticamente y por fuerza, serán pocas las que cumplan el plan (la biología es dura) y las posibilidades de quedar en 1 niño o ninguno muy altas. La tasa de 1,3 es la imagen de una sociedad descompuesta y del fracaso de los planes y sueños de muchas mujeres.

Derivado de esto se une la biología, los valores, el estímulo negativo de la vida laboral y la falta de apoyo de abuelos (edades tardías =abuelos decrépitos)

Luego hay un porcentaje muy alto de mujeres y hombres que directamente NO QUIEREN hijos, y es que se vive muy bien hasta los 45 años sin cargas. Es el porcentaje natural de gente que vive al día y no visualizan su madurez o no quieren enfrentarse a ella (claro reflejo del infantilismo de la sociedad)

Lo de los hombres ya es de traca, porque directamente la familia es una actividad de riesgo vital de verdad (ruina y cárcel en juego)

La URSS fracasó, porque dio estímulos positivos a las familias, pero seguía sin ser una necesidad vital para ellas, y seguía siendo problema al estar empleadas laboralmente. Lo mimo que pasa en Suecia y Dinamarca.
¿Tiene mejores opciones vitales una sueca con niños que una sin niños (con las ayudas sociales), No, ni mucho menos)

Si quieren evitar nuestra extinción, la única solución es dar estímulos negativos a los que NO tienen hijos, peor sanidad, fiscalidad y peores opciones de empleo e incluso de educación..¿porque no un sueldo básico a los estudiantes con niños (hasta los 27)? ¿No es mas lógico dárselo a ellos que a gente perfectamente válida para trabajar y sin cargas?

En resumen, volver al equilibrio natural en el que la familia es una necesidad de supervivencia como individuo, porque como individuos nos puede beneficiar no tener descendencia, pero como especie es la extinción.

Me van a llover las hostias, pero es que el problema es MUY MUY gordo. La que han montado por el covid, con una mortalidad del 0,2 y se la sopla una fertilidad de 1,3


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (6 Sep 2022)

Otzi_Reloaded dijo:


> Lo de la natalidad en el primer mundo, y especialmente en España, debería ser el problema N1 de la sociedad



... y hasta ahí leí.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (6 Sep 2022)

No me kies fekundar o ke?


----------



## LangostaPaco (6 Sep 2022)

Otzi_Reloaded dijo:


> Lo de la natalidad en el primer mundo, y especialmente en España, debería ser el problema N1 de la sociedad, sin embargo se queda en alguna tertulia de TV, demagogia barata de los políticos y mucho ejperto haciendo informes bastante costosos con perspectiva de género y aunque es cierto que hay muchos factores, la causa mayor es clara. La URSS ya analizó el problema en su día, no lo entendió (chocaba con su ideario) y fracasó (su colapso económico fue derivado en parte por su colapso demográfico)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Resumen, la natalidad es baja porque las mugeres quieren libertad y hacer carrera profesional, pues muy bien luego no os quejeis de que si hay moronegros


----------



## LangostaPaco (6 Sep 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> No me kies fekundar o ke?



Seguro que hay un moronegro dispuesto a ello


----------



## belenus (6 Sep 2022)




----------



## helicida (6 Sep 2022)




----------



## Gubelkian (6 Sep 2022)

Otzi_Reloaded dijo:


> Lo de la natalidad en el primer mundo, y especialmente en España, debería ser el problema N1 de la sociedad, sin embargo se queda en alguna tertulia de TV, demagogia barata de los políticos y mucho ejperto haciendo informes bastante costosos con perspectiva de género y aunque es cierto que hay muchos factores, la causa mayor es clara. La URSS ya analizó el problema en su día, no lo entendió (chocaba con su ideario) y fracasó (su colapso económico fue derivado en parte por su colapso demográfico)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reducir nuestra población es muy necesario para evitar esquilmar los recursos de España.

España es un país superpoblado.

Se puede mantener la tasa de natalidad actual siempre que:

- Se expulse a todos los inmigrantes no étnicos que provocan una presión salvaje sobre nuestros recursos limitados, en especial energéticos e hídricos.
- Se repartan los beneficios de la reducción poblacional en forma de concesiones de tierras, vivendas abandonadas y excedentes de energía y agua vendidos a buen precio a países superpoblados.
- Se emprenda un plan de investigación, desarrollo y robotización para cuidsar de la gente anciana.
- Desarrollar armas nucleares que nos permitan prescindir de parte del gasto en defensa y esta pueda mantener se con una fuerza desplegable reducida.


Permitir el crecimiento sin control nos abocaría al hambre o a vivir en un estercolero como Nigeria.

Es necesario garantizar que nuestra población étnica y sólo esta tiene acceso en el futuro a nuestra tierra y recursos.


----------



## algala (6 Sep 2022)

Sociedad en decadencia destinada a desaparecer, la historia siempre se repite, no hay más.


----------



## Catalinius (6 Sep 2022)

Es fácil: no hay trabajo, sin trabajo no hay casa, sin casa no hay vida, sin vida a futuro no hay churumbeles porque no hay pasta.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (6 Sep 2022)

Cuando llegas a los 45 sin hijos o pareja la vida te resulta muy solitaria y triste.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (6 Sep 2022)

Yo creo que ya no hay solución salvo que se implante una especie de régimen totalitario que imponga medidas radicales que no podemos imaginar, rollo úteros artificiales, gestacion subrogada a lo bestia o algo así.


----------



## Otzi_Reloaded (6 Sep 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> Reducir nuestra población es muy necesario para evitar esquilmar los recursos de España.
> 
> España es un país superpoblado.
> 
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo, pero eso es otro debate..España sería un pais ideal para 25-30 millones, con población estable y sin inmigrantes (o al menos aquellos muy top que realmente aporten algo)
Los gobiernos de momento no entran en el problema porque están sustituyendo la población por otras razas.


----------



## Sr.Nogueroles (6 Sep 2022)

El problema es el económico, antes podían permitirse tener familia, casa y al menos un coche. Muchos españoles con segunda vivienda y todo eso siendo familia numerosa (4 hijos, luego lo pasaron a 3).

Ahora tenemos que hacer una transición que permita mujeres trabajando siendo madres o una renta básica a las familias con 2 hijos (o deducciones en el IRPF/IBI)

Dado que el desempleo es un problema en prácticamente todos los países occidentales, lo más lógico sería generalizar la media jornada para las mujeres, y las que falten que la cubran los parados u otras mujeres. 

En tema de vivienda, habría que dar ayudas a familias (españolas) especialmente en pueblos para evitar que se congestione la ciudad y que suba el alquiler.

En tema de estudios, deberían ir a los institutos a explicar que BELLAS ARTES/ FILOLOGÍA/MAGISTERIO son una puta mierda, y que si alguien cursa eso que luego no llore si las mujeres tienen un % de desempleo mayor.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (6 Sep 2022)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> Cuando llegas a los 45 sin hijos o pareja la vida te resulta muy solitaria y triste.



Se compran un perro, llenan la nevera de Hagen Dazs, y se apuntas a Pilates o al crucero de singles por si tienen suerte.


----------



## Gubelkian (6 Sep 2022)

Otzi_Reloaded dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo, pero eso es otro debate..España sería un pais ideal para 25-30 millones, con población estable y sin inmigrantes (o al menos aquellos muy top que realmente aporten algo)
> Los gobiernos de momento no entran en el problema porque están sustituyendo la población por otras razas.



La solución pasa por la deportación forzosa (más bien repatriación y desnaturalización de habitantes no étnicos).

No hay otro camino para nuestra superviviencia


----------



## Guapito_Sanchez (6 Sep 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Se compran un perro, llenan la nevera de Hagen Dazs, y se apuntas a Pilates y al crucero de singles por si tienen suerte.



Pues no está tan mal, comprar Hagen Dazs para 4 es ruinoso, pero si solo come uno es otra cosa. Es como los viajes, un crucero para 4 es impagable!!!! Siendo soltero disfrutas de + lujos.


----------



## Catalinius (6 Sep 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Se compran un perro, llenan la nevera de Hagen Dazs, y se apuntas a Pilates y al crucero de singles por si tienen suerte.



La mejor opción y la más barata.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (6 Sep 2022)

Guapito_Sanchez dijo:


> Pues no está tan mal, comprar Hagen Dazs para 4 es ruinoso, pero si solo come uno es otra cosa. Es como los viajes, un crucero para 4 es impagable!!!! Siendo soltero disfrutas de + lujos.



A mí me parece una puta mierda de plan vital, pero si las charos es así como se sienten empoderadas, quién soy yo para sustituir a su Satisfyer.


----------



## EL FARAON (6 Sep 2022)

...


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (6 Sep 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> La mejor opción y la más barata.



¿Tú también, hija mía?


----------



## Descuernacabras (6 Sep 2022)

Seguro que las nuevas legislaciones feminazis, esas que permiten meter a un hombre en prisión con el simple testimonio falso de una mujer despechada, ayudan a revertir esta situación.


----------



## jus (6 Sep 2022)

A ver, ya en los años 80 en España bajó la natalidad sin despeinarse y la URSS aún existía.

EL problema se llama creación de estado de bienestar (impuestos + paguitas) + sistema educativo que te obliga a especializarte/estudiar hasta los mil años + envejecimientos de la población (acaparación de recursos como la vivienda al no morirse ni blas) + métodos anticonceptivos + aumento de ocio

Antaño con 14 años vivías en casas de 3-5 hermanos y tus padres cobraban una miseria, vivian en el campo o ciudad de alquilados o viviendo con los abuelos que ganaban otra mierda. Así que con 14 años había que ponerse a trabajar y con 20 años tenías el culo pelado y no había más diversión que irte de vinos, nada de cenas ni viajecitos.

Te sacabas el carné pq antaño ni tus padres/abuelos tenían carné de conducir ni coche y ale, a saco a por la novia y tener familia, el resto era trabajar pq había trabajo sin necesidad de tener que estudiar, se curraba como un cabrón pq había que hacerlo y como no se sabía nada de métodos anticonceptivos y el follar era para el matrimonio, te sacabas novia, matrimonio y ale, a producir niños prontito.

Peeero llegó el estado de bienestar y se multiplicaron los impuestos, lo que ganas te quitan un 25%, empiezas a currar a los 30 años con mierda sueldos, acumulando titulos de pinta y colorea y el resto son paguitas. 

Aquí hace falta una guerra y que arrase con viejos y mitad de la población improductiva (hola Tanos) y activar de nuevo el instinto de superación y conservación


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (6 Sep 2022)

Sánchez dice que la baja natalidad es por los horarios laborales. " por eso las suecas tienen tantos hijos ". La justificación del genocidio europeo





Con el malvado Franco cuando todo español vivía una vida totalmente desgraciada:




















Gracias PSOE:




















Los árabes ya se están frotando las manos viendo que dentro de poco podrán recuperar tranquilamente Al Ándalus.


----------



## Catalinius (6 Sep 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> ¿Tú también, hija mía?



No, porque tengo lo contrario y no voy a pilates, pero vamos, viendo el panorama es la mejor opción a hoy vista.


----------



## Bizarroff (6 Sep 2022)

España fue morirse Franco e irse todo a la mierda


----------



## Covid Bryant (6 Sep 2022)

Nah esto se arregla.metiendo moronegros 95% hombres.

Btw va pagar más impuestos tu puta santa madre.


----------



## Kabraloka (6 Sep 2022)

o las chavalas se dejan de jijijajear, o en dos generaciones esto se acaba
bueno, se acabará para esta raza actual, luego vendrá otra más morena...


----------



## _______ (6 Sep 2022)

En equilibrio natural ya estamos todo lo que hemos hecho viene de la naturaleza. Nada viene se un universo no natural. Estímulos negativos? Que gal que el estado se descomponga y las personas lleguen a acuerdos entre ellas. Yo los estímulos negativos rodeados de desincentivos en forma de rapedivorcios tomaduras de pelo y manejantas me lo tomaré como parte de la inflación. Y no hará más que empeorar la situación actual


----------



## Kolbe (6 Sep 2022)

Es mucho más sencillo que todo eso: se llama nihilismo


----------



## Al-paquia (6 Sep 2022)

Hay demasiados pacos, esa es la razón.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (6 Sep 2022)

EL FARAON dijo:


> ...





Hay más mujeres ahora que en 1961, por tanto podemos deducir que de media sólo 1 de cada 4 mujeres tiene hijos. BRVTAL.


Galicia es la comunidad con más mujeres menores de 30 años sin hijos, un 93,5%


Una de cada tres gallegas sin hijos no quiere tenerlos


----------



## octopodiforme (6 Sep 2022)

La población mundial acercándose a los 8.000 millones y la gente quejándose de no sé qué natalidad.


----------



## Don Luriio (6 Sep 2022)

Ateísmo. Los hijos los traía Dios. Desde la revolución sexual iniciada en los cincuenta se ha puesto en manos de las mujeres la decisión crear vida o no o destruirla. El ateísmo es un experimento y conduce a la extinción


----------



## Valorimaginario (6 Sep 2022)

Otzi_Reloaded dijo:


> Lo de la natalidad en el primer mundo, y especialmente en España, debería ser el problema N1 de la sociedad, sin embargo se queda en alguna tertulia de TV, demagogia barata de los políticos y mucho ejperto haciendo informes bastante costosos con perspectiva de género y aunque es cierto que hay muchos factores, la causa mayor es clara. La URSS ya analizó el problema en su día, no lo entendió (chocaba con su ideario) y fracasó (su colapso económico fue derivado en parte por su colapso demográfico)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




El problema número uno de la baja natalidad son los elevados impuestos. Todo lo que sea pasar del 15% hunde miserablemente la tasa de natalidad, por eso aunque países como Hungría o Rusia fomenten la natalidad con ayudas a las madres, sus políticas están condenadas al fracaso.

Los únicos que lo están haciendo bien en este sentindo son algún país africano y Afganistán.


----------



## supertocho (6 Sep 2022)

Sr.Nogueroles dijo:


> El problema es el económico, antes podían permitirse tener familia, casa y al menos un coche. Muchos españoles con segunda vivienda y todo eso siendo familia numerosa (4 hijos, luego lo pasaron a 3).
> 
> Ahora tenemos que hacer una transición que permita mujeres trabajando siendo madres o una renta básica a las familias con 2 hijos (o deducciones en el IRPF/IBI)
> 
> ...











España es el país del entorno que menos ayudas tiene para las familias


España es el país con menos ayudas para las familias del entorno. En materia fiscal, las desgravaciones en la renta para familias solo alcanzan el 5,4% mientras la media de los países europeos de la OCDE avanza el 11,3%. En la Unión Europea, solo los países nórdicos tienen menos desgravaciones...



www.eleconomista.es





Podías haberte ahorrado tu mierda de artículo con dos clicks de ratón


----------



## EL FARAON (6 Sep 2022)

...


----------



## Perro marroquí (6 Sep 2022)

En España a las mujeres las están inutilizando mentalmente para tener hijos con Españoles . Ley de violencia de género, empoderamiento , follaperrismo ...etc En revistas , anuncios , series, películas. Al hombre Español blanco se le denigra continuamente , se le da una imagen de hombre débil . Es muy difícil luchar con lo que hacen en nuestra contra . En un país con publicidad neutral hacia nosotros como Colombia nos hinchamos a follar los Españoles porque realmente somos atractivos , los negros som marginados a la hora de ligar y los Marroquíes con sus dientes podridos y aspecto desaliñado no se comerian nada . Pero vivimos tiempos dificles en España donde se promueve lo antiestetico, lo horrible . Así es lógico que hayan pocos hijos


----------



## Death Rider from Krieg (6 Sep 2022)

Sus powerpoints y sus perros les acompañaran en su lecho de muerte.
Oh, wait...


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (6 Sep 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> Reducir nuestra población es muy necesario para evitar esquilmar los recursos de España.
> 
> España es un país superpoblado.
> 
> ...



Por fin alguien lo dice. Los mongolos "tradicionalistas" nos quieren convertir en un estercolero tercermundista por sus santos cojones. Les parece algo digno de imitar. Yo sólo quiero que los no europeos étnicos vivan en sus países nativos y no se les permita el acceso a países europeos o países caucásicos (EEUU, Canadá, Australia y Nueva Zelanda).

España, en concreto, sólo funciona bien y es rica cuando se mantiene en torno a los 11 millones de habitantes. El resto sobran, es tercermundización del país.


----------



## workforfood (6 Sep 2022)

A España le sobran 17 millones de habitantes actualmente con algo más de 47 millones esto no se sostiene, con 30 millones seríamos mucho más felices.


----------



## xavik (6 Sep 2022)

Fertilidad vs años que la mujer ha pasado en la escuela.


----------



## workforfood (6 Sep 2022)

Sobra gente y parece que es un tabú decirlo. Lo de África se soluciona como cualquier sitio si quieren ser mil millones que lo sean pero los demás países políticas migratorias como Japón, Australia o Canadá. La naturaleza por sí sola soluciona cualquier superpoblación con pestes y hambre.


----------



## Silluzollope (6 Sep 2022)

Kolbe dijo:


> Es mucho más sencillo que todo eso: se llama nihilismo



Este y no otro es el motivo. La gente no está dispuesta a hacer sacrificios por sus hijos como se hacía antes. En los 70-80-90 la gente no se hacía un viaje anual, ni salir de copas hasta que se hace de día a las 35 años, ni cambiar de teléfono cada año, tenían hijos.
En cambió, todo Dios tiene un perro ahora mismo, aunque viva en un piso minúsculo.


----------



## afortunada (6 Sep 2022)

Dais señales contradictorias, quieren liquidarnos porque somos muchos, tenemos que tener hijos o nos extinguiremos... 

La verdad es que acojona, y mucho, traer hijos a este mundo a sufrir.


----------



## Sr.Nogueroles (6 Sep 2022)

supertocho dijo:


> España es el país del entorno que menos ayudas tiene para las familias
> 
> 
> España es el país con menos ayudas para las familias del entorno. En materia fiscal, las desgravaciones en la renta para familias solo alcanzan el 5,4% mientras la media de los países europeos de la OCDE avanza el 11,3%. En la Unión Europea, solo los países nórdicos tienen menos desgravaciones...
> ...



Y qué tiene que ver ese artículo con lo que he dicho?

Sabes leer?


----------



## River in the street (6 Sep 2022)

La raza blanca está condenada ya a la extinción una vez que los blancos nos hayamos convertido en el tigre de tasmania, el resto de humanos desaparecerán en no mas de 100 años


----------



## Pollepolle (6 Sep 2022)

Valorimaginario dijo:


> El problema número uno de la baja natalidad son los elevados impuestos. Todo lo que sea pasar del 15% hunde miserablemente la tasa de natalidad, por eso aunque países como Hungría o Rusia fomenten la natalidad con ayudas a las madres, sus políticas están condenadas al fracaso.
> 
> Los únicos que lo están haciendo bien en este sentindo son algún país africano y Afganistán.



Yaaa. Y las petardas que en vez gastarse el dinero en tener hijos se gastan todo el ropa y viajes?? Eres subnormal o es que tienes adiccion a mamar el rabo a Soros??


----------



## Setapéfranses (6 Sep 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> No me kies fekundar o ke?



Lo veo y lo subo a


----------



## Furymundo (6 Sep 2022)

RESUMEN: 
las mujeres deben volver a la cueva.


----------



## Valorimaginario (6 Sep 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Yaaa. Y las petardas que en vez gastarse el dinero en tener hijos se gastan todo el ropa y viajes?? Eres subnormal o es que tienes adiccion a mamar el rabo a Soros??



Gestionas tú mejor el dinero de los demás ¿Verdad comunista de mierda?


----------



## Pollepolle (6 Sep 2022)

Valorimaginario dijo:


> Gestionas tú mejor el dinero de los demás ¿Verdad comunista de mierda?



Cuando las mujeres adoctrinadas en ideologia de genero prefieren gastarse su dinero en tatuajes, teñirse el pelo o hacer viajes de mierda a la India que criar hijos, mientras los chupollas de Soros decis "ejque er dinero tah mejoh en loj bolsillo de los subnormales gñeee" pues es que esta Europa condenada a desaparecer porque esta todo lleno de subnormales por los dos lados.


----------



## Lobo macho (6 Sep 2022)

Otzi_Reloaded dijo:


> Lo de la natalidad en el primer mundo, y especialmente en España, debería ser el problema N1 de la sociedad, sin embargo se queda en alguna tertulia de TV, demagogia barata de los políticos y mucho ejperto haciendo informes bastante costosos con perspectiva de género y aunque es cierto que hay muchos factores, la causa mayor es clara. La URSS ya analizó el problema en su día, no lo entendió (chocaba con su ideario) y fracasó (su colapso económico fue derivado en parte por su colapso demográfico)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Estoy de acuerdo.
Si no se eliminan los estímulos a la no natalidad, no hay solución.
Casarse con una mujer debe dejar de ser un deporte de alto riesgo, y eso implica derogar leyes de género, divorcio exprés, etc. No lo veo posible con el PPSOE que tenemos ahora.
Además, habría que eliminar la propaganta anti-natalista como mascotas en vez de hijos, etc.
Creo que esto no va a cambiar.


----------



## John Connor (6 Sep 2022)

Kolbe dijo:


> Es mucho más sencillo que todo eso: se llama nihilismo



En mi opinion, ademas de la precariedad laboral, los precios del coste de vivir, etc, que son problemas muy gordos para las parejas que de verdad se plantean tener hijos, lo que hace que la natalidad en Espana sea tan baja es simple: Los que estan en edad de tener hijos... SON ELLOS LOS HIJOS.

Me explico: El personal que deberia estar teniendo hijos, tiene mentalidad de hijo. Basicamente porque sus padres juegan un rol muy importante en sus vidas:

- No les han inculcado que lo natural es tener hijos, salvo, como mucho el "y para cuando me das a dar un nieto? Ainnnnssss"

- Incluso en los casos en los que las parejas se independizan, todavia dependen en gran medida de los padres de alguno de ellos. Ademas de ayuda economica, lo raro es ver a parejas que hacen vida autonoma y que no "pasan por casa de mami a ver que han hecho de comer".

- Infantilizacion: Esta claro que ponerte a ver la mierda serie de Netflix o lo que se tercie cuando terminas de trabajar, es mas facil que tener que lidiar con los hijos.

Vamos, que resumiendo, en Espana no se tienen hijos porque los que estan en edad de procrear son ELLOS LOS HIJOS.


----------



## supertocho (6 Sep 2022)

Sr.Nogueroles dijo:


> Y qué tiene que ver ese artículo con lo que he dicho?
> 
> Sabes leer?



Por eso te lo pongo, porque me he tragado tu tocho

Sumale la mierda de sueldo que cobran los jóvenes y la incapacidad de acceder a una vivienda y ahí tienes el cóctel completo


----------



## Valorimaginario (6 Sep 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Cuando las mujeres adoctrinadas en ideologia de genero prefieren gastarse su dinero en tatuajes, teñirse el pelo o hacer viajes de mierda a la India que criar hijos, mientras los chupollas de Soros decis "ejque er dinero tah mejoh en loj bolsillo de los subnormales gñeee" pues es que esta Europa condenada a desaparecer porque esta todo lleno de subnormales por los dos lados.



Y dale en decidir tú lo que deben hacer los demás con su dinero. ¿Le tienes envidia a la gente o la odias sin más?


----------



## supertocho (6 Sep 2022)

John Connor dijo:


> En mi opinion, ademas de la precariedad laboral, los precios del coste de vivir, etc, que son problemas muy gordos para las parejas que de verdad se plantean tener hijos, lo que hace que la natalidad en Espana sea tan baja es simple: Los que estan en edad de tener hijos... SON ELLOS LOS HIJOS.
> 
> Me explico: El personal que deberia estar teniendo hijos, tiene mentalidad de hijo. Basicamente porque sus padres juegan un rol muy importante en sus vidas:
> 
> ...



Así que la gente no tiene hijos porque tiene Netflix...
Lo que hay que ver


----------



## Entrambos mares (6 Sep 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Este y no otro es el motivo. La gente no está dispuesta a hacer sacrificios por sus hijos como se hacía antes. En los 70-80-90 la gente no se hacía un viaje anual, ni salir de copas hasta que se hace de día a las 35 años, ni cambiar de teléfono cada año, tenían hijos.
> En cambió, todo Dios tiene un perro ahora mismo, aunque viva en un piso minúsculo.



Estoy seguro de que el deseo de maternidad correlaciona negativamente con nivel alto de estudios académicos. Y es posible que también con inteligencia.


----------



## Tales90 (6 Sep 2022)

Otzi_Reloaded dijo:


> Lo de la natalidad en el primer mundo, y especialmente en España, debería ser el problema N1 de la sociedad, sin embargo se queda en alguna tertulia de TV, demagogia barata de los políticos y mucho ejperto haciendo informes bastante costosos con perspectiva de género y aunque es cierto que hay muchos factores, la causa mayor es clara. La URSS ya analizó el problema en su día, no lo entendió (chocaba con su ideario) y fracasó (su colapso económico fue derivado en parte por su colapso demográfico)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo opinio lo siguiente, creo que el problema de natalidad es muy grave. Se debe castigar ya socialmente a los que no hayan tenido ningún hijo o están por debajo al menos de la tasa de reposición 2,1 hijos por mujer. Por tanto lo que deciden no tener hijos van a sufrir un recorte del 50% en la pensión que les quede por no tener hijos, lo que solo han tenido 1 hijo recorte del 20% de lo que les quedara. Los que tengan dos o tres hijos cobraran el 100% de su pensión, además cada año tendrán beneficios fiscales en su declaración de la renta como sucede ahora pero ampliados, teniendo muy buenos descuentos aquel que tiene tres hijos. Los beneficios por familia numerosa empezarán en 2 hijos y 3 hijos se considerará familia numerosa especial. A partir de 4 hijos no se obtendrá ningún beneficio añadido ya que tampoco se pretende que la gente se reproduzca como ratas. Se busca que quede cubierta la tasa de reposición. Se beneficiara aquel que tenga 2 o 3 hijos, se castigará aquel que tenga 0 o 1 hijos, y se dejará igual aquel que sobrepase los tres no tendrá ningún beneficio extra. Los hijos pueden ser con varias parejas, adoptivos, etc.


----------



## Lobo macho (6 Sep 2022)

Guapito_Sanchez dijo:


> Pues no está tan mal, comprar Hagen Dazs para 4 es ruinoso, pero si solo come uno es otra cosa. Es como los viajes, un crucero para 4 es impagable!!!! Siendo soltero disfrutas de + lujos.



*Tienes mucha razón, sacar 4 boletos para un bonito crucero es impagable en estos tiempos, pero cuando llegues a viejo tener la compañía y ayuda de tus hijos también será impagable.
Hay que pensar también a largo plazo.*


----------



## Paisdemierda (6 Sep 2022)

La solución es disolver una gran parte del estado y devolver la libertad al individuo.


----------



## Furymundo (6 Sep 2022)

Kolbe dijo:


> Es mucho más sencillo que todo eso: se llama nihilismo



nah el nihilismo tiene bases y motivos INTELECTUALES
y los borreguitos hezpañoles cacunados no tienen eso


----------



## Pollepolle (6 Sep 2022)

Valorimaginario dijo:


> Y dale en decidir tú lo que deben hacer los demás con su dinero. ¿Le tienes envidia a la gente o la odias sin más?



Se acabo la linde pero los tontos seguis. Que no es cuestion de impuestos, que es de mentalidad. Que si les dejas mas dinero en los bolsillos, aun se lo gastarian mas en chorradas SUBNORMAL!!


----------



## Valorimaginario (6 Sep 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Se acabo la linde pero los tontos seguis. Que no es cuestion de impuestos, que es de mentalidad. Que si les dejas mas dinero en los bolsillos, aun se lo gastarian mas en chorradas SUBNORMAL!!



Estudia SUBNORMAL, a ver si en encuentras un solo caso en el mundo que lleve la contraria a lo que afirmo.


----------



## Arthas98 (6 Sep 2022)

Yo me voy haciendo a la idea que llegado el momento tocará tirar de vientre de alquiler y eso que no lo veo ni bien. Pero no voy a dejar de tener una vida lo más completa posible porque la sociedad se haya decidido suicidar.


----------



## John Connor (6 Sep 2022)

supertocho dijo:


> Así que la gente no tiene hijos porque tiene Netflix...
> Lo que hay que ver



Quien dice Netflix dice cualquier chorrada de esas. Lo que quiero decir es que, incluso si se pudiesen permitir tener hijos, no los tendrian. Se gastarian el dinero en cualquier parida, porque como digo, ellos siguen siendo los hijos de sus papis.


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (6 Sep 2022)

En menos de 40 años se han cargado un país entero.

Ni las guerras civiles, ni sucesorias, ni las bancarrotas, ni la pérdida de las colonias. Y sin tirar bombas.

Es impresionante.

La lástima es no verlo con palomitas fuera y vivirlo desde dentro…


----------



## GonX (6 Sep 2022)

Las mujeres solo son necesarias para embarazarse, parir, criar hasta 1 año al bebe, y luego las tareas las puede compartir con el hombre. Las mujeres no son ganado reproductor, para tenerlas encerradas en casa como conejas parideras.

Por lo tanto el problema 1 es no dar una baja de 1 año pagado con un SMI a las madres y 2 años mas con un 60% del SMI.
Problema 2 es no dar flexibilidad y reduccion del horario laboral a ambos progenitores hasta la edad de 12 años del hijo.
Problema 3 es que los bajos sueldos no te permiten hacer reduccion d ejornada, pues el SNI deberia ser mas elebado.
Problema 4 es el precio de la vivienda, si no tienen donde meter los niños no los van a tener, y si no se pueden independizar a edad temprana no tendran donde follar para tenerlos.
Problema 5 Los estudios se alargan demasiado, luego la entrada al mundo laboral también, etc etc
Problema 6 Los gastosd de los hijos son elebados, por lo tanto los productos y servicios para el cuidado deberian ser reducidos.
Problema 7: El tema de las separaciones es bastante complicado, deberia hacerse de una forma justa y menos traumatica.
Prblema 8: en lugar de dar ayudas y subvencines a los juvilados, se les debarian dar a las parejas jovenes con hijos.
Problema 9: Todas las ayudas a los immis deberian suprimirse y darlas solo a los ciudadanos autoctones.
Problema 10: A ningun politico le interesa ninguna de estas soluciones.

En definitiva, que se reduzca la poblacion no tiene porque ser una catastrofe para el pais, pero privar que los jovenes puedan tener la descendencia deseada si que lo es, es un crimen contra la población española. Y el gobierno deberia hacer algo para corregir los problemas generados por el mercado, sin recurrir a la sustitución etnica por población estrangera para satisfacer sus necesidades. Tiene que cambiar el paradigma, y imponerles a las empresas obligaciones, ademas de los derechos que gozan.


----------



## R_Madrid (6 Sep 2022)

Por cierto, poner en la coctelera lo del aumento de los abortos por efectos secundarios de medicaciones experimentales y tal

Todo suma

Taluec


----------



## hijodeputin (6 Sep 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> Reducir nuestra población es muy necesario para evitar esquilmar los recursos de España.
> 
> *España es un país superpoblado.*
> 
> ...



ESPAÑA superpoblado, de que cojones estas hablando. Además el problema es la introducción de inmigrantes, y eso no se va a detener ni este año ni el que viene. Hay una sustitución étnica en marcha. Superpoblado dice.


----------



## Catalinius (6 Sep 2022)

Sigo sin entender para qué traer más niños al mundo, si no hay TRABAJOOOOOO


----------



## Orlofft (6 Sep 2022)

Otzi_Reloaded dijo:


> Lo de la natalidad en el primer mundo, y especialmente en España, debería ser el problema N1 de la sociedad, sin embargo se queda en alguna tertulia de TV, demagogia barata de los políticos y mucho ejperto haciendo informes bastante costosos con perspectiva de género y aunque es cierto que hay muchos factores, la causa mayor es clara. La URSS ya analizó el problema en su día, no lo entendió (chocaba con su ideario) y fracasó (su colapso económico fue derivado en parte por su colapso demográfico)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Falta de emuna*

*Falta de fe auténtica en Adonai.*


Así Dios quiere: la extinción de occidente

Es para bien: dios (adonai) NUNCA SE EQUIVOCA.


hay un mensaje en cada instante de la vida: no puede ser que el acervo genético de toda una ralea o partida de hijos de puta (el Occidental medio) ... Se desarrolle en el tiempo.



De nada.


----------



## Baubens2 (6 Sep 2022)

Esto es como la cucarachas americanas voladoras extinguieron a las negras que no vuelan autóctonas. Ya no he visto más desde los 90


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (6 Sep 2022)

Estamos sufriendo una revolución tecnológica brutal. Gran parte de los puestos de trabajo actuales van a desaparecer...y la elite no quiere paguiteros ociosos. Por éso han puesto su maquinaria cultural a trabajar. Han conseguido que la gente vea más deseable tener un patinete eléctrico que un hijo...

Por no hablar que los sueldos de la gente en edad fértil suelen ser ridículos...


----------



## Otzi_Reloaded (6 Sep 2022)

Tales90 dijo:


> Yo opinio lo siguiente, creo que el problema de natalidad es muy grave. Se debe castigar ya socialmente a los que no hayan tenido ningún hijo o están por debajo al menos de la tasa de reposición 2,1 hijos por mujer. Por tanto lo que deciden no tener hijos van a sufrir un recorte del 50% en la pensión que les quede por no tener hijos, lo que solo han tenido 1 hijo recorte del 20% de lo que les quedara. Los que tengan dos o tres hijos cobraran el 100% de su pensión, además cada año tendrán beneficios fiscales en su declaración de la renta como sucede ahora pero ampliados, teniendo muy buenos descuentos aquel que tiene tres hijos. Los beneficios por familia numerosa empezarán en 2 hijos y 3 hijos se considerará familia numerosa especial. A partir de 4 hijos no se obtendrá ningún beneficio añadido ya que tampoco se pretende que la gente se reproduzca como ratas. Se busca que quede cubierta la tasa de reposición. Se beneficiara aquel que tenga 2 o 3 hijos, se castigará aquel que tenga 0 o 1 hijos, y se dejará igual aquel que sobrepase los tres no tendrá ningún beneficio extra. Los hijos pueden ser con varias parejas, adoptivos, etc.



Correcto, no aporta lo mismo a la sociedad una pareja de remeros que han criado a 3 larvas que una pareja de gayers que se han dejado el sueldo en poper y cruceros. 
Ni la madre trabajadora tiene el mismo valor que la charo con gatos de la administración que ha opositado durante 20 años a costa de algún pagafantas o sus papis.
Ni el padre que curra como un cabrón para sacar adelante a su familia y conduce un coche de 20 años tiene la misma recompensa de pensión que el roñoso que trabaja de empleos temporales y vive en su furgo, tocándose la moña casi todo el año, pero ahorrando porque no tiene cargas.
No solo es la recompensa de estar en la cena de navidad con tus nietos, tienen que haber claras ventajas vitales para el que se reproduce así ha sido siempre


Las sociedades se mueven por el estímulo de la recompensa. Criar niños es un trabajo y evapora tu sueldo. Ese esfuerzo tiene que tener siempre recompensa, lo mismo que en Nigeria las parejas sin hijos tienen una vejez ultra miserable y las que los tienen se benefician mas adelante de ello.

Hubo un tiempo en el que la religión fue el motor de occidente, (ten hijos y honra a Dios) terminado el catolicismo, hace falta algo nuevo.
.


----------



## Orlofft (6 Sep 2022)

Aquí solo se tiene fe en chorradas varias:

La ciencia, tecnología, dinero, la impresora del BCE, el yo yo yo


Se tiene fe en todo menos en lo que se tiene que tener: adonai


Así que a tomar por culo la natalidad.



Vamos a ser los occidentales más listos que el creador.... Enseguida!

Claro que sí!!!


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (6 Sep 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Sobra gente y parece que es un tabú decirlo. Lo de África se soluciona como cualquier sitio si quieren ser mil millones que lo sean pero los demás países políticas migratorias como Japón, Australia o Canadá. La naturaleza por sí sola soluciona cualquier superpoblación con pestes y hambre.



Es que es eso. Y los retrasados diciendo que falta gente, cuando realmente sobran  Y más que África, el problema son China y la India. Los países superpoblados del África negra son unos 3 y no están tan poblados para la superficie que tienen. Sin embargo, zulos como la India y China tienen en su territorio a la mayor parte de la población mundial. Que les pongan freno a ellos y que se vacíen los países caucásicos de gente no caucásica. Que cada raza se busque la vida en el territorio nativo de origen.



River in the street dijo:


> La raza blanca está condenada ya a la extinción una vez que los blancos nos hayamos convertido en el tigre de tasmania, el resto de humanos desaparecerán en no mas de 100 años



Por fin alguien lo dice, llevo diciendo eso meses y la ignorada es total, hacen como que no lo he escrito  Las demás razas siguen existiendo porque los mantenemos los blancos. La prueba es que empezaron a morir en masa cuando se pusieron restricciones en la importación desde nuestros países hacia los países tercermundistas desde el 2020. Especialmente niños y ancianos han muerto por millones. Pero esta información se oculta en los grandes medios.



Lobo macho dijo:


> *Tienes mucha razón, sacar 4 boletos para un bonito crucero es impagable en estos tiempos, pero cuando llegues a viejo tener la compañía y ayuda de tus hijos también será impagable.
> Hay que pensar también a largo plazo.*



Cuando la gente llega a viejos, son ingresados en los asilos por sus hijos. ¿En qué mundo vives?


----------



## Pollepolle (6 Sep 2022)

Valorimaginario dijo:


> Estudia SUBNORMAL, a ver si en encuentras un solo caso en el mundo que lleve la contraria a lo que afirmo.



Todoos!! Miraaa las mujeres de los futbolistas!! ANORMAAAAL!!


----------



## Orlofft (6 Sep 2022)

Otzi_Reloaded dijo:


> Correcto, no aporta lo mismo a la sociedad una pareja de remeros que han criado a 3 larvas que una pareja de gayers que se han dejado el sueldo en poper y cruceros.
> Ni la madre trabajadora tiene el mismo valor que la charo con gatos de la administración que ha opositado durante 20 años a costa de algún pagafantas o sus papis.
> Ni el padre que curra como un cabrón para sacar adelante a su familia y conduce un coche de 20 años tiene la misma recompensa de pensión que el roñoso que trabaja de empleos temporales y vive en su furgo, tocándose la moña casi todo el año, pero ahorrando porque no tiene cargas.
> No solo es la recompensa de estar en la cena de navidad con tus nietos, tienen que haber claras ventajas vitales para el que se reproduce así ha sido siempre
> ...



Ese algo siempre ha estado disponible... Se llama judaísmo.


Y los cabrones tienen el que más y el que menos 8 churumbeles.

Hablo de familias judías.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (6 Sep 2022)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> Cuando llegas a los 45 sin hijos o pareja la vida te resulta muy solitaria y triste.



No crea usted. Como dice la sabiduría popular "Soltero y cuarentón...¡Qué suerte tienes cabrón!


----------



## señortopocho (6 Sep 2022)

Voy camino de 37 castañas el tema niños a mi alrededor es dantesco la media esta por debajo de 1.
La tasa de reposición esta tocada, el problema no creo que sea ni de trabajo, ni vivienda sino de prioridades y de ser casa vez una sociedad más egoísta más personalista.
De todos modos cada uno que tenga los hijos que quiera o crea que pueda tener.


----------



## PedrelGuape (6 Sep 2022)

La sociedad está totalmente destruida. No hay mas que ver en redes sociales, p.e. petardas que no han dado palo al agua en la vida, con +30 años, de vacaciones pagadas por los papis y quejándose de que dura es la vida... del opositor, xD.

Y no es culpa de nadie mas que de ell@s mism@s y de sus padres, porque aún queda gente de bien que inculca a sus hijos el valor de la vida y que todo se consigue con esfuerzo. El resto, bobos criando cuervos que lo único que consiguen a la vista está; incapaces de la vida, quejicas infantiles y muñecos que nunca serán hombres.

Ej que no tengo traVajo, dyneros y tampoco puedo vivir donde me merezQo, porque yo lo Balgo.
-Por favor, SOBRA trabajo para quién quiera trabajar y, este consejo es gratis; -nunca, nunca será el momento idóneo economicamente para nada importante, la vida es así y solo hay que apretar los cojones y salir adelante, que tus padres no van a vivir siempre, niño de treinta y tantos.-


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (6 Sep 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Nah esto se arregla.metiendo moronegros 95% hombres.
> 
> Btw va pagar más impuestos tu puta santa madre.



Y va a consumir su idem.


----------



## Stelio Kontos (6 Sep 2022)

helicida dijo:


>



Hora de fusilar a todos los langostos.


----------



## Carlos Jose Lopez (6 Sep 2022)

Otzi_Reloaded dijo:


> Lo de la natalidad en el primer mundo, y especialmente en España, debería ser el problema N1 de la sociedad, sin embargo se queda en alguna tertulia de TV, demagogia barata de los políticos y mucho ejperto haciendo informes bastante costosos con perspectiva de género y aunque es cierto que hay muchos factores, la causa mayor es clara. La URSS ya analizó el problema en su día, no lo entendió (chocaba con su ideario) y fracasó (su colapso económico fue derivado en parte por su colapso demográfico)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Razon no te falta sobre cual es la raiz del problema y como se podria solucionar.
Pero desde los anos 90 el programa en occidente no es ese, no es asegurar la continuidad de la sociedad occidental.
Sino invitarnos a auto-extinguirnos, e ir remplazandonos poco a poco por moronegros, mucho mas dociles (les das una mezquita y ya estan contentos; si se revuelven, son tan estupidos e incapaces de cualquier forma inteligente de organizacion, que con cuatro antidisturbios te los quitas de en medio; etc.).
Todo esta hecho para que los blancos desaparezcamos. Saben perfectamente lo que hacen.
Fuimos demasiado revoltosos y les costamos carisimos a las élites durante los siglos XIX y XX: revoluciones, conquistas sociales, etc etc.
Las élites han decidido quitarnos de en medio, poner morlocks en nuestro lugar.


----------



## Autómata (6 Sep 2022)

Pues a lo mejor es momento de bajar las pensiones (LAS DEL PRESENTE) si no hay nuevas generaciones que las paguen.


----------



## thebestargumentador (6 Sep 2022)

Kolbe dijo:


> Es mucho más sencillo que todo eso: se llama nihilismo



Din din din!

Aquí ya han encontrado la respuesta. Estoy en la treintena, y de mis conocidos solo 4 parejas hemos tenido algún hijo, los demás de momento no quieren. ¿La razón? Pues que “todavía no quieren dejar de vivir” ni “perderse cosas”. ¿Y qué es “vivir” y “ no perderse cosas”? Pues cogerse un pedal del 15 sus 3 días por semana y hacer cada X meses una escapada con alguna oferta de mierda de Ryanair para posturear, eso es “vivir”, porque son adictos a esa forma de vida vacía.

Porque el problema no es que la vivienda esté muy cara (que lo está) o que los sueldos sean muy bajos (que lo son), problemas ha habido siempre. Lo que pasa es que ahora el 90% de la población entre 20 y 50 años está atrapada en una adolescencia perpetua.


----------



## t_chip (6 Sep 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Este y no otro es el motivo. La gente no está dispuesta a hacer sacrificios por sus hijos como se hacía antes. En los 70-80-90 la gente no se hacía un viaje anual, ni salir de copas hasta que se hace de día a las 35 años, ni cambiar de teléfono cada año, tenían hijos.
> En cambió, todo Dios tiene un perro ahora mismo, aunque viva en un piso minúsculo.



Antes se hacían sacrificios por los hijos porque ser padre era algo importante. Eras respetado por ellos y por los demás si eras padre.

Hoy día ser padre significa ocupar el último puesto en la vida familiar, muy por detrás del perro.

Solo estás de paganini, hasta que a la miembra le salga del chocho echarte, denunciarte, follarse a otro o hacerse lesbiana. !Y tú a callar y sonreír, si no quieres ir al trullo!

Tus hijos no te respetan, y no puedes ni toserles.

Tu mujer compite contigo en todo, en lugar de apoyarte.

???QUIEN COJONES VA A QUERER TENER HIJOS CIN ESTE PANORAMA???

!1 o ninguno y vas que te matas!!

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Khazario (6 Sep 2022)

Como va a haber embarazos si el 50% de los hombres en España busca una buena polla que chupar y el otro 40% busca una buena polla que les encule.
El otro 10% son heteros que solo se pajean en su habitación y pagan comidas a las tinderelas pero no follan.


----------



## Valorimaginario (6 Sep 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Todoos!! Miraaa las mujeres de los futbolistas!! ANORMAAAAL!!



Cristiano Ronaldo 5, Messi 3. Cuiff 3, Van Basten 2, Beckenbauer 5. Ronaldo 2, Di Stéfano 6.


La media de los balón de oro nada tiene que ver con 1,19 hijos por mujer de media en España.

Lo dicho, ESTUDIA y deja de hacer el ridículo.


----------



## Orlofft (6 Sep 2022)

thebestargumentador dijo:


> Din din din!
> 
> Aquí ya han encontrado la respuesta. Estoy en la treintena, y de mis conocidos solo 4 parejas hemos tenido algún hijo, los demás de momento no quieren. ¿La razón? Pues que “todavía no quieren dejar de vivir” ni “perderse cosas”. ¿Y qué es “vivir” y “ no perderse cosas”? Pues cogerse un pedal del 15 sus 3 días por semana y hacer cada X meses una escapada con alguna oferta de mierda de Ryanair para posturear, eso es “vivir”, porque son adictos a esa forma de vida vacía.
> 
> Porque el problema no es que la vivienda esté muy cara (que lo está) o que los sueldos sean muy bajos (que lo son), problemas ha habido siempre. Lo que pasa es que ahora el 90% de la población entre 20 y 50 años está atrapada en una adolescencia perpetua.



Todos los tontitos quieren esto y quieren lo otro... Porque no van a ser menos que sus vecinos o familiares.


Ante una situación de falta de fe en Adonai LA CONSECUENCIA LOGICA ES LA FALTA DE TALENTO.


----------



## t_chip (6 Sep 2022)

Tales90 dijo:


> Yo opinio lo siguiente, creo que el problema de natalidad es muy grave. Se debe castigar ya socialmente a los que no hayan tenido ningún hijo o están por debajo al menos de la tasa de reposición 2,1 hijos por mujer. Por tanto lo que deciden no tener hijos van a sufrir un recorte del 50% en la pensión que les quede por no tener hijos, lo que solo han tenido 1 hijo recorte del 20% de lo que les quedara. Los que tengan dos o tres hijos cobraran el 100% de su pensión, además cada año tendrán beneficios fiscales en su declaración de la renta como sucede ahora pero ampliados, teniendo muy buenos descuentos aquel que tiene tres hijos. Los beneficios por familia numerosa empezarán en 2 hijos y 3 hijos se considerará familia numerosa especial. A partir de 4 hijos no se obtendrá ningún beneficio añadido ya que tampoco se pretende que la gente se reproduzca como ratas. Se busca que quede cubierta la tasa de reposición. Se beneficiara aquel que tenga 2 o 3 hijos, se castigará aquel que tenga 0 o 1 hijos, y se dejará igual aquel que sobrepase los tres no tendrá ningún beneficio extra. Los hijos pueden ser con varias parejas, adoptivos, etc.



Con eso no vas a conseguir que nadie tenga hijos, porque supone un sacrificio ingente HOY (criar hijos con esta legislación de mierda) a cambio de SUPUESTOS beneficios futuros.


No hay que pensar tanto. Cuando Franco no había nada gratis para nadie y todo el mundo se hinchaba a tener hijos. 

!Pues eso!



Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ueee3 (6 Sep 2022)

Otzi_Reloaded dijo:


> Lo de la natalidad en el primer mundo, y especialmente en España, debería ser el problema N1 de la sociedad, sin embargo se queda en alguna tertulia de TV, demagogia barata de los políticos y mucho ejperto haciendo informes bastante costosos con perspectiva de género y aunque es cierto que hay muchos factores, la causa mayor es clara. La URSS ya analizó el problema en su día, no lo entendió (chocaba con su ideario) y fracasó (su colapso económico fue derivado en parte por su colapso demográfico)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Resumen: que es por las pensiones, y también porque la mujer ahora trabaja y no necesita amarrar a un marido a base de hijos.

Vaya tela cómo dejas a la mujer... pero es bastante realista.


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (6 Sep 2022)

es mas sencillo que todo eso

El sistema, la publicidad, el paripé social en definitiva han vendido una idea de felicidad y triunfador

-Debes medrar en tu carrera profesional, formarte y comer el culo a los jefes y "llegar" a la Direccion. Así eres un triunfador. Tener trabajos mierder es de losers
-Debes hacer vida social, cuantos más amigos y más salgas mejor. Folletear con gente igual de triunfadora que tú por el Tinder es la moda. Ser popular es de triunfadores. Ser un antisocial es de losers
-Debes cuidar tu imagen, la imagen lo es todo, un cuerpo gordo y fofo es de perdedores. Ir al gym es de ganadores
-Debes dedicar tiempo a tu pareja ir de cenitas, viajes etc. Eso es de triunfadores.
-Debes ganar mucha pasta, ir de viajes, tener un coche caro etc y colgarlo en las redes sociales, que la gente vea lo triunfador que eres
-Hay que estar a la última de las series, tragarse toda la mierda que sueltan en HBO y jewflix, es la auténtica felicidad.

La cuestión que el día tien 24 hs. ¿en donde queda el tiempo para criar a un hijo si quieres hacer todas esas chorradas?


----------



## Lobo macho (6 Sep 2022)




----------



## NormanMan (6 Sep 2022)

ya no me hago ni pajas que luego me entra hambre y la comida está cara.


----------



## AssGaper (6 Sep 2022)

Siempre lo he dicho: ATACAR Y ACABAR CON LA IDENTIDAD DE UN PUEBLO, ES EL ARMA DEFINITIVA PARA SU EXTERMINIO SOMETERLE LA VOLUNTAD A LOS INTERESES DE LA ELITE Y EL NUEVO ORDEN MUNDIAL.

Las herramientas para atacar al nucleo de una nacion es la familia. Sin familia no hay vecinos. Sin vecinos no hay comunidades. Sin comunidades no hay naciones y sin naciones no hay paises.

Atacar la natalidad y la identidad con el feminismo y el racismo inverso, donde mujeres blancas se emparejan con negros y moros genera dos cosas:

La primera es el recelo de los hombres blancos solteros ver que sus mujeres se juntan y tienen descendencia con escoria y con gentes que en el pasado y durante siglos se dieron de palos. Al considerar que su genética no tiene interes nacional en sus mujeres, es absurdo para esa gran cantidad de hombres solteros luchar por su pais y defender por algo es contrario a los intereses de sus mujeres aliadas con sus enemigos. Con esto te cargas de un plumazo la defensa activa de un pais y tener descendencia etnica y familiar. Un blanco soltero y que las mujeres repudian por apostar a lo moreno no va a querer luchar y dar su vida para que un moreno tenga el terreno más llano para sus conquistas a mujres blancas.

La segunda es que nacen hijos mestizos, pero bastardos en identidad. Gente manipulable que el pais en el que nacen no los acepta como lo que quieren ser (unos iguales a los blancos) pero no cuajará nunca. Esta nueva sociedad sera una eterna manipulación de masas como se ve en suramerica con ideales de un destino mejor y estable que jamás llega. Este ejemplo lo vemos en sociedades altamente mestizadas como es mexico, centro america y toda suramerica. Se tratan entre ellos como la mierda, donde atacar a un blanco español es lo genial, pero de puertas para adentro es un signo de estatus social mejor y poder vacilar a otro con sangre menos occidental.


----------



## Don Luriio (6 Sep 2022)

NormanMan dijo:


> ya no me hago ni pajas que luego me entra hambre y la comida está cara.



Pero te lo ahorrarías en revisiones de próstata. Semen retentum venenum est. Con la salud no se juega


----------



## Don Luriio (6 Sep 2022)

Valorimaginario dijo:


> Cristiano Ronaldo 5, Messi 3. Cuiff 3, Van Basten 2, Beckenbauer 5. Ronaldo 2, Di Stéfano 6.
> 
> 
> La media de los balón de oro nada tiene que ver con 1,19 hijos por mujer de media en España.
> ...



Las mujeres de ese tipo de gente no trabaja. Ni siquiera en casa. Las élites viven en otra dimensión


----------



## Orlofft (6 Sep 2022)

AssGaper dijo:


> Siempre lo he dicho: ATACAR Y ACABAR CON LA IDENTIDAD DE UN PUEBLO, ES EL ARMA DEFINITIVA PARA SU EXTERMINIO SOMETERLE LA VOLUNTAD A LOS INTERESES DE LA ELITE Y EL NUEVO ORDEN MUNDIAL.
> 
> Las herramientas para atacar al nucleo de una nacion es la familia. Sin familia no hay vecinos. Sin vecinos no hay comunidades. Sin comunidades no hay naciones y sin naciones no hay paises.
> 
> ...



Me espero a que salga en blue Ray.

Paso de leer el tocho.


----------



## piensaflexible (6 Sep 2022)

Habia un estudio que si decía que a mayor coeficiente intelectual y formación de las mujeres, menos tendencias a la maternidad. Y creo que es también porque la sociedad no lo valora, tienen que ser buenas profesionales y madres, y todo no se puede, o eres una cosa o la otra, y si deciden ser solo madres y no desarrollarse en su trabajo, se ven casi como perdedoras..todo eso es ingeniería social. Si se respetara la figura del padre y la madre como decis anteriormemnte, y con ayudas de verdad etc otro gallo cantaría.


----------



## ESPAÑAESDINERONEGRO (6 Sep 2022)

El capitalismo esclavista va a acabar con la humanidad


----------



## Mtk (6 Sep 2022)

Valorimaginario dijo:


> Cristiano Ronaldo 5, Messi 3. Cuiff 3, Van Basten 2, Beckenbauer 5. Ronaldo 2, Di Stéfano 6.
> 
> 
> La media de los balón de oro nada tiene que ver con 1,19 hijos por mujer de media en España.
> ...




Tampoco es que se involucren mucho en la crianza. Tener pasta ayuda mucho, tener al servicio ya ni te digo.


----------



## Orlofft (6 Sep 2022)

Mtk dijo:


> Tampoco es que se involucren mucho en la crianza. Tener pasta ayuda mucho, tener al servicio ya ni te digo.



Cero.

Se involucran cero.


Luego así salen los hijos e hijas: posicionaditos o con dinero... Pero medio golfos (por no haberse involucrado los padres en su crianza)


----------



## bice (6 Sep 2022)

Todavía no hemos visto las consecuencias para la sociedad de esta falta de natalidad, nos faltan unos años para que la gente se de cuenta realmente de las consecuencias de no tener una familia y poder realmente juzgar las causas. Las mujeres no necesitan tener hijos ahora con 30, puede ser, la vida les ofrece muchas opciones interesantes: pero veamos cuando esas mismas mujeres tengan 50, 60... yo creo que ahí la naturaleza se va a imponer y vamos a presenciar auténticos dramas vitales.


----------



## Dolores Fuertes (6 Sep 2022)

Otzi_Reloaded dijo:


> Si quieren evitar nuestra extinción, la única solución es dar estímulos negativos a los que NO tienen hijos, peor sanidad, fiscalidad y peores opciones de empleo e incluso de educación..¿porque no un sueldo básico a los estudiantes con niños (hasta los 27)? ¿No es mas lógico dárselo a ellos que a gente perfectamente válida para trabajar y sin cargas?



Bueno, los estímulos negativos ya los tenemos, el problema son los positivos.

En Escandinavia se dan toda clase de apoyos para tener los hijos cuanto antes mejor, porque se considera que es mucho más caro para un país los gastos sanitarios de las madres tardías. Allí está muy mal visto vivir con los padres más allá de los 18-20, les pegan una patada a los hijos y no los vuelven a ver más que en Navidades, es gente muy despegada. Lo mismo pasa en los países anglosajones, eslavos, orientales, africanos, medio orientales, iberoamericanos... En el primer caso también hay muchas mejores perspectivas laborales y permisos, política de conciliación familiar... por ejemplo casi todo cierra a las 6 de la tarde, es muy raro no hacer jornada más o menos intensiva. Lo de las jornadas laborales interminables es una costumbre muy nuestra.

En este aspecto, España e Italia son disfuncionales. Pero si no nos unimos y cada uno busca su propia solución (abuelos, trabajadoras del hogar sin contrato...), no levantaremos cabeza.



bice dijo:


> Todavía no hemos visto las consecuencias para la sociedad de esta falta de natalidad, nos faltan unos años para que la gente se de cuenta realmente de las consecuencias de no tener una familia y poder realmente juzgar las causas. Las mujeres no necesitan tener hijos ahora con 30, puede ser, la vida les ofrece muchas opciones interesantes: pero veamos cuando esas mismas mujeres tengan 50, 60... yo creo que ahí la naturaleza se va a imponer y vamos a presenciar auténticos dramas vitales.



O no. La gente tiene sobrinos y otros familiares, se implica en causas benéficas... toda la vida han existido las tías solteras, y los tíos también, no es nada nuevo.
Por ejemplo, en el principado de Andorra tradicionalmente han sido de tener poquitos hijos o quedarse solteros. La falta de natalidad se ha solucionado con inmigración, el resultado es que el catalán andorrano practicamente ha desaparecido como lengua viva y es un país totalmente multicultural. Los arraigados tienen propiedades, contactos, no se mezclan con otros (y el drama es la alta prevalencia de enfermedades genéticas a causa de la endogamia)... y los nuevos, nada de nada, sólo luchar por la supervivencia. La casta y los parias. 

Y no pasa nada.


----------



## hijodeputin (6 Sep 2022)

bice dijo:


> Todavía no hemos visto las consecuencias para la sociedad de esta falta de natalidad, nos faltan unos años para que la gente se de cuenta realmente de las consecuencias de no tener una familia y poder realmente juzgar las causas. Las mujeres no necesitan tener hijos ahora con 30, puede ser, la vida les ofrece muchas opciones interesantes: pero veamos cuando esas mismas mujeres tengan 50, 60... yo creo que ahí la naturaleza se va a imponer y vamos a presenciar auténticos dramas vitales.



las mujeres que no han tenido hijos ya están más bien en los 40.







la caida a plomo de la natalidad se produjo a partir de 2008. Teniendo en cuenta que la media de edad para parir el primer hijo en España anda por los 31, es plausible que muchas hayan llegado a los 40/41/42 sin haber conseguido ser madres. Y sus posibilidades son casi cero a esa edad. Los datos de natalidad se sostienen únicamente gracias a inmigrantes nacionalizadas. Sino estaríamos por debajo de 300.000 nacimientos año, cifras que no se daban desde hace casi 2 siglos.


----------



## Tales90 (6 Sep 2022)

t_chip dijo:


> Con eso no vas a conseguir que nadie tenga hijos, porque supone un sacrificio ingente HOY (criar hijos con esta legislación de mierda) a cambio de SUPUESTOS beneficios futuros.
> 
> 
> No hay que pensar tanto. Cuando Franco no había nada gratis para nadie y todo el mundo se hinchaba a tener hijos.
> ...



Tendría beneficios ahora en el irpf, 1 hijo descuento 2% como ahora, 2 hijos descuento del 5%, 3 hijos descuento del 10%. Es decir yo pago un 22% de irpf pues con 3 hijos pagaria solo el 12%. Aparte de los descuentos de familia numerosa especial como universidad gratis, 2 hijos descuento del 50% en la matricula. Luego lo de la pensión sería a futuro, pero se podría aplicar desde ya. Solo pondría una excepción aquellas personas que por problemas médicos no pueden tener hijos, en ese caso y sino es posible la adopción demostrada que lo han solicitado pues tendrían el beneficio de haber tenido dos hijos. En tema pensión en cuanto a descuentos irpf y tal nada


----------



## octopodiforme (6 Sep 2022)

Don Luriio dijo:


> Ateísmo. Los hijos los traía Dios. Desde la revolución sexual iniciada en los cincuenta se ha puesto en manos de las mujeres la decisión crear vida o no o destruirla. El ateísmo es un experimento y conduce a la extinción



¿Y en manos de quién dices que estaba antes de los 50?


----------



## octopodiforme (6 Sep 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Sobra gente y parece que es un tabú decirlo. Lo de África se soluciona como cualquier sitio si quieren ser mil millones que lo sean pero los demás países políticas migratorias como Japón, Australia o Canadá. La naturaleza por sí sola soluciona cualquier superpoblación con pestes y hambre.



Eso es cierto. La superpoblación se corrige a sí misma, traumáticamente, con sobremortalidad.


----------



## Ballenero37 (6 Sep 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> No me kies fekundar o ke?



Yo la follaria si tuviese oportunidad.


----------



## DonManuel (6 Sep 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> Reducir nuestra población es muy necesario para evitar esquilmar los recursos de España.
> 
> España es un país superpoblado.
> 
> ...



Menuda sarta de chorradas. España puede albergar una población de 60 millones y más. Menuda gilipollez lo de que se acaban los recursos. Hay que gestionarlos bien. Es necesario un plan ESTATAL de gestión de recursos y fomento de la natalidad. Ahí ya entramos en detalles de como se hace eso. Pero la reducción de la población es un suicidio. El PIB se irá a tomar por el culo. La deuda será impagable. Y España tiene recursos naturales para parar un tren.


----------



## octopodiforme (6 Sep 2022)

Tales90 dijo:


> Yo opinio lo siguiente, creo que el problema de natalidad es muy grave. Se debe castigar ya socialmente a los que no hayan tenido ningún hijo o están por debajo al menos de la tasa de reposición 2,1 hijos por mujer. Por tanto lo que deciden no tener hijos van a sufrir un recorte del 50% en la pensión que les quede por no tener hijos, lo que solo han tenido 1 hijo recorte del 20% de lo que les quedara. Los que tengan dos o tres hijos cobraran el 100% de su pensión, además cada año tendrán beneficios fiscales en su declaración de la renta como sucede ahora pero ampliados, teniendo muy buenos descuentos aquel que tiene tres hijos. Los beneficios por familia numerosa empezarán en 2 hijos y 3 hijos se considerará familia numerosa especial. A partir de 4 hijos no se obtendrá ningún beneficio añadido ya que tampoco se pretende que la gente se reproduzca como ratas. Se busca que quede cubierta la tasa de reposición. Se beneficiara aquel que tenga 2 o 3 hijos, se castigará aquel que tenga 0 o 1 hijos, y se dejará igual aquel que sobrepase los tres no tendrá ningún beneficio extra. Los hijos pueden ser con varias parejas, adoptivos, etc.



Ingeniería social.


----------



## octopodiforme (6 Sep 2022)

Orlofft dijo:


> Aquí solo se tiene fe en chorradas varias:
> 
> La ciencia, tecnología, dinero, la impresora del BCE, el yo yo yo
> 
> ...



Vendedor de libros religiosos detectado.


----------



## octopodiforme (6 Sep 2022)

señortopocho dijo:


> Voy camino de 37 castañas el tema niños a mi alrededor es dantesco la media esta por debajo de 1.
> La tasa de reposición esta tocada, el problema no creo que sea ni de trabajo, ni vivienda sino de prioridades y de ser casa vez una sociedad más egoísta más personalista.
> De todos modos cada uno que tenga los hijos que quiera o crea que pueda tener.



Tan dantesco que cada vez hay más gente en el mundo.

Dejad de sobreactuar


----------



## alas97 (6 Sep 2022)

Hay que chupar la correcta y que los hijos se los dejen a los moronegrocs


----------



## Euron G. (6 Sep 2022)

Otzi_Reloaded dijo:


> Luego hay un porcentaje muy alto de mujeres y hombres que directamente NO QUIEREN hijos, y es que se vive muy bien hasta los 45 años sin cargas. Es el porcentaje natural de gente que vive al día y no visualizan su madurez o no quieren enfrentarse a ella (claro reflejo del infantilismo de la sociedad)
> 
> Lo de los hombres ya es de traca, porque directamente la familia es una actividad de riesgo vital de verdad (ruina y cárcel en juego)



Entonces aclárate majo, ¿Es porque no queremos? ¿O porque queremos pero es una actividad de riesgo infinito?

Y en fin, la asociación de no tener hijos-infantilismo...Ni el mismísimo engendro de Freud te lo hubiera mejorado.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Sep 2022)

bice dijo:


> Todavía no hemos visto las consecuencias para la sociedad de esta falta de natalidad, nos faltan unos años para que la gente se de cuenta realmente de las consecuencias de no tener una familia y poder realmente juzgar las causas. Las mujeres no necesitan tener hijos ahora con 30, puede ser, la vida les ofrece muchas opciones interesantes: pero veamos cuando esas mismas mujeres tengan 50, 60... yo creo que ahí la naturaleza se va a imponer y vamos a presenciar auténticos dramas vitales.



Y lo están camuflando con la inmigración. Si no fuera por ellos hace años que tendríamos un drama en este país.

La única solución es cambiar el rol de la mujer radicalmente. Mientras no nos metamos eso en la cabeza no cambiará nada.


----------



## ahondador (6 Sep 2022)

Otzi_Reloaded dijo:


> Lo de la natalidad en el primer mundo, y especialmente en España, debería ser el problema N1 de la sociedad




Sin duda. Yo lo veo como algo premeditado por parte de los rojos y los azules:

- Practicamente ninguna ayuda por hijo nacido o a las familias
- Esterilizacion sicologica de la mujer
- Encarecimiento de la vivienda
- Aumento de impuestos
- Los nuevos estilos de vida que incluyen la perdida del sentido de trascendencia
- Individualismo


----------



## ahondador (6 Sep 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Tan dantesco que cada vez hay más gente en el mundo.
> 
> Dejad de sobreactuar




Si leyeras habrias visto que el OP habla del primer mundo y especialmente españa


----------



## octopodiforme (6 Sep 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> Si leyeras habrias visto que el OP habla del primer mundo y especialmente españa



¿Entonces se puede hablar de panorama dantesco por la baja natalidad en una calle cuando crece la población en la ciudad?

Añado que en España también está creciendo la población.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (6 Sep 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> RESUMEN:
> las mujeres deben volver a la cueva.




Tan exagerado no hombre. Con que vuelvan a la cocina nos sirve.


----------



## Telema108 (6 Sep 2022)

Buenas tardes.

• Probablemente el *motivo* por el que realmente no se incentiva o no se promueve...

...o no se quiere que esté de "moda" el embarazo y la natalidad es...​


*Sólo un grupo de personas poderosas quieren*

*acabar con la mayor parte de la población mundial**.*


*Se preguntan: "¿Qué hacer con todas estas *_*PERSONAS INSERVIBLES*_*?"*


*Fuente:* "Invierte.biz" (PULSAR AQUÍ)





























​


----------



## octopodiforme (6 Sep 2022)

El cuento apocalíptico con el que nos quieren meter miedo estos otros pandemistas.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (6 Sep 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> España fue morirse Franco e irse todo a la mierda




Ya llevamos 47 años de democracia, mientras que la época de Franco no llegó a los 40 años. ¿Podemos asumir ya que ha sido todo un desastre desde su muerte o esperamos otros 47 años a ver si la cosa remonta?

Personalmente yo lo tengo claro. La democracia era la destrucción de España. Quitando mejores carreteras, no hay nada más que sea mejor que hace 47 años. ¡Si hasta están destruyendo embalses y centrales eléctricas! Porque no debe quedar nada sin destruir para que los rojos sean felices.


----------



## ChortiHunter (6 Sep 2022)

La gente no quiere sacrificios. Los moros meten y sacan 5 niños y allí viven. Pero un español... ay que ps5 xbox nintendo PC gaming restaurantito glovo amazon netflix ay ay, no están dispuestos a renunciar a todas esas basuras que los tienen drogados/as mientras que los moros que vienen y de primeras no han tenido nada de eso, ni se fijan en ello. Quita aquello que los distrae ('entretiene') de dicho objetivo y ya verás como empiezan a fijarse los unos en los otros. Es como los gilipollas que dicen que 'no se pueden concentrar' para estudiar... ya ya, quítales la tele, el pc, el móvil, la consola, tableta, apaga el router, dejándoles entre cuatro paredes con tan solo los libros, ya verás que por arte de magia y, de repente, les empieza a interesar dichos libros.


----------



## gester (6 Sep 2022)

Lobo macho dijo:


> *Tienes mucha razón, sacar 4 boletos para un bonito crucero es impagable en estos tiempos, pero cuando llegues a viejo tener la compañía y ayuda de tus hijos también será impagable.
> Hay que pensar también a largo plazo.*



Y si tus hijos el dia de mañana no te ayudan porque o bien no quieren o no pueden? Traer hijos como complemento a la vejez me parece de un egoísmo.

Pues no he visto yo abuelos aparcados en residencias por esos amantisimos hijos.


----------



## Telema108 (6 Sep 2022)

Buenas tardes otra vez.

• Probablemente el *motivo* por el que realmente no se incentiva o no se promueve...

...o no se quiere que esté de "moda" el embarazo y la natalidad es, paralelamente a mi anterior mensaje...​


*El Foro Económico Mundial considera que existen demasiados comedores*

*inútiles y hay que **activar un plan de reducción de la población mundial**.*

*Agenda Globalista 2030*


*• Fuente : * "Invierte.biz" (PULSAR AQUÍ)




























​


----------



## McNulty (6 Sep 2022)

Lo he repetido mil veces, los papis que tengáis larvas haceros a la idea de que tenéis alta probabilidad de tener nietos marrones. La natalidad no es un problema, porque sobran humanos en el planeta. Los nostálgicos de la raza blanca (suponiendo que los hezpañoles seamos blancos, que es mucho suponer) lo vais a pasar mal los próximos años.


----------



## manottas (6 Sep 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Es fácil: no hay trabajo, sin trabajo no hay casa, sin casa no hay vida, sin vida a futuro no hay churumbeles porque no hay pasta.



Y eso no se cambia con epocas de 6 o 7 años de bonanza. Eso se cambia con un par de generaciones donde no haya problemas graves en el pais, no como en España que vivimos de crisis en crisis.

Tu si tienes a tus padres y abuelos que han tenido 3 o 4 hijos y vives relativamente bien y estable quizas te animes. Pero si ves alrededor de ti a tu hermano, a tus primos, a tus amigos, etc. En paro, con problemas economicos, divorciandose, con sueldos de mierda, viviendo en microzulos, esperando la herencia, etc ....a ver quien es el listo que tiene hijos.


----------



## ahondador (6 Sep 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> ¿Entonces se puede hablar de panorama dantesco por la baja natalidad en una calle cuando crece la población en la ciudad?
> 
> Añado que en España también está creciendo la población.




En España no está creciendo la poblacion sino que en España está creciendo la natalidad inmigrante lo cual está terra-transformandolo absolutamnte todo. España NO necesita natalidad magrebita. España necesita natalidad culturalmente española porque cuando una nación pierde su cultura automáticamente deja de ser una nación y pasa a ser otra.

Cuando los moros echaron a los visigodos en el 711, aquello dejó de ser Hispania y se convirtió en el califato de Córdoba

Ánimo, que no es dificil de entender


----------



## anonimo123 (6 Sep 2022)

La gente no tiene hijos porque odia esta época


He llegado a esa conclusión. La gente no tiene hijos porque tengan problemas económicos, la gente no tiene hijos porque odia esta época donde la tecnología son nuestras cadenas. A principios del siglo XX en España había una media de 4 hijos por mujer porque la tecnología no había llegado al...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (6 Sep 2022)

helicida dijo:


>



Me sorprende que un 36% de menores de 35 tenga una vivienda en propiedad. Contarán a los hipotecados supongo


----------



## Kill33r (6 Sep 2022)

Otzi_Reloaded dijo:


> Lo de la natalidad en el primer mundo, y especialmente en España, debería ser el problema N1 de la sociedad, sin embargo se queda en alguna tertulia de TV, demagogia barata de los políticos y mucho ejperto haciendo informes bastante costosos con perspectiva de género y aunque es cierto que hay muchos factores, la causa mayor es clara. La URSS ya analizó el problema en su día, no lo entendió (chocaba con su ideario) y fracasó (su colapso económico fue derivado en parte por su colapso demográfico)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo indígenas yanomamis son más pobres que cualquier ruso de Siberia 

Tiene 3.9 hijos por mujer 

Lo de la crisis de los 90 hizo descender la natalidad no me lo tragó 

El abandonar los valores heredados, antropología y enviar a la mujer fuera del núcleo de la familia, trabajo, estudio etc 
Es el principal motivo 

Los palestinos te lo dejan bien clarito

No tienen riqueza pero si.......









Cómo el conflicto con Israel ha impulsado la natalidad palestina


La edad promedio en la Franja de Gaza es de 17 años, una de las más bajas del mundo. Las familias de la zona tienen, por lo general, más de cinco hijos.




www.palestinalibre.org


----------



## octopodiforme (6 Sep 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> En España no está creciendo la poblacion sino que en España está creciendo la natalidad inmigrante lo cual está terra-transformandolo absolutamnte todo. España NO necesita natalidad magrebita. España necesita natalidad culturalmente española porque cuando una nación pierde su cultura automáticamente deja de ser una nación y pasa a ser otra.
> 
> Cuando los moros echaron a los visigodos en el 711, aquello dejó de ser Hispania y se convirtió en el califato de Córdoba
> 
> Ánimo, que no es dificil de entender



En la enciclopedia leo que España tenía 18,6 millones de habitantes, en 1900, y 47 en 2020.


----------



## ahondador (6 Sep 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> En la enciclopedia leo que España tenía 18,6 millones de habitantes, en 1900, y 47 en 2020.




Puffff y dale perico al torno... todavia sigues ?

Veamos ¿ Cual es la pirámide de la población española ? 
Si, invertida, I N V E R T I D A

¿ No significa nada eso para ti ? ¿ Hay que esperar a que se mueran todos los del baby boom y entonces nos quedemos sólo con niños moritos para que tu empieces a apreciar el problema ?


----------



## Furymundo (6 Sep 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Tan exagerado no hombre. Con que vuelvan a la cocina nos sirve.



a la cueva amego 
esta claro como el agua las causas
y la principal es esa.


----------



## calzonazos (6 Sep 2022)

Otzi_Reloaded dijo:


> Lo de la natalidad en el primer mundo, y especialmente en España, debería ser el problema N1 de la sociedad, sin embargo se queda en alguna tertulia de TV, demagogia barata de los políticos y mucho ejperto haciendo informes bastante costosos con perspectiva de género y aunque es cierto que hay muchos factores, la causa mayor es clara. La URSS ya analizó el problema en su día, no lo entendió (chocaba con su ideario) y fracasó (su colapso económico fue derivado en parte por su colapso demográfico)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es un tema interesante date cuenta que no entra ni siquiera variable femenismo en 1995, en españa dicha tasa era 1,15 os sea a 1 punto de la tasa de reposición que es 2,1 y no habia feminazismo ni nada, en españa la española no quiere hijos a pesar de tener numerosos idiotas para ello y los llamo idiotas porque son mujeres insoportables, nada sumisas, hipermandonas y caprichosas y vagas, todo lo contrario a mujeres de otras latitudes aunque cada vez quedan menos ( asia y ciertos paises y africa) por ejemplo las moras son tremendamentes vagas, pero bueno me desvio, se debería volver a una superestructura fomentada por la religion para volver a tasas de natalidad de reemplazo cosa que no va a suceder, ademas de bajar precio de vivienda, incentivos economicos etc, y aun asi muchos hombres no volveran a dicha plantación porque han visto la fea cara de la mujer española y aparte de la viogen NO COMPENSA tener crios con estas bichas


----------



## hijodeputin (6 Sep 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> *Ya llevamos 47 años de democracia*, mientras que la época de Franco no llegó a los 40 años. ¿Podemos asumir ya que ha sido todo un desastre desde su muerte o esperamos otros 47 años a ver si la cosa remonta?
> 
> Personalmente yo lo tengo claro. La democracia era la destrucción de España. Quitando mejores carreteras, no hay nada más que sea mejor que hace 47 años. ¡Si hasta están destruyendo embalses y centrales eléctricas! Porque no debe quedar nada sin destruir para que los rojos sean felices.



error


----------



## calzonazos (6 Sep 2022)

Teniente_Dan dijo:


> Yo creo que ya no hay solución salvo que se implante una especie de régimen totalitario que imponga medidas radicales que no podemos imaginar, rollo úteros artificiales, gestacion subrogada a lo bestia o algo así.



poco mas, ni mas ni menos recordemos que DIOS ha muerto


----------



## Destro (6 Sep 2022)

Otzi_Reloaded dijo:


> Si quieren evitar nuestra extinción, la única solución es dar estímulos...
> 
> Me van a llover las hostias, pero es que el problema es MUY MUY gordo.



*"Hostias educativas" deberían lloverle* a mansalva porque, siendo Vd forero desde al memos 2019, ya debería estar informado de lo que es la Agenda 20-30, en la que están casi todos los políticos y dirigentes (como servidores de quienes mandan por encima de ellos) y cuáles pueden ser sus objetivos, que no es "nuestra felicidad", aunque de paso inetenten buscar la felicidad, o incluso lo consigan, de generaciones futuras con cerebros totalmente lavados por la ideología progre-NWO-woke-etc desde la infancia.

*¿Extinción? ¿De quién?*

*1/ De la humanidad* no (no al menos por ese descenso demográfico), lo que quieren es una reducción brutal de la misma. Uno de los problemas es que los que tienen este proyecto/agenda no controlan todo el mundo, tan sólo una buena parte. Otro sería que se les fuese de las manos, que los planes migratorios y de poder les salieran mal, por ejm que con una mayoría musulmana se lograra un gobierno europeo integrista islámuico y no vendido a los poderes supranacionales. A veces las cosas no salen como están planeadas.

Una vez llegado al nivel de población que estimen oportuno (y que puede variar) ya se fomentará, incluso de forma agresiva y hasta de forma casi obligatoria, el nivel de natalidad que permita mantener el nivel aducado.

*2/ De los pueblos europeos autóctonos:* no habría problema de extinción en sí, por lo mismo que en 1/. El verdadero problema es el mestizaje de grado elevado. Y esto sí que se promueve, está avanzadísimo.

No es que no haya habido mestizajes antes, España es un buen ejemplo de que sí los ha habido, sino que podríamos desaparecer como los grupos étnicos que ya existimos.

Además está el hecho de que los pueblos europeos/occidentales somos, por la razón que sea, los que más hemos luchado por derechos, libertades, etc, y sería en sí una razón para reducirnos mucho más como población o mestizarnos y perder nuestras características sean biológicas, culturales o una mezcla de esos y otros elementos. Esto sí que es peligroso para los occidentales.


----------



## GatoAzul (6 Sep 2022)

Ya se encargan de tener hijos los que viven de las ayudas sociales gracias a los impuestos que pagan los TRABAJADORES que no tienen tiempo ni dinero para tenerlos.


----------



## octopodiforme (6 Sep 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> Puffff y dale perico al torno... todavia sigues ?
> 
> Veamos ¿ Cual es la pirámide de la población española ?
> Si, invertida, I N V E R T I D A
> ...



Los números. Las cuentas. Ya sabes que, lo que no son cuentas, son cuentos.


----------



## RFray (6 Sep 2022)

Tales90 dijo:


> Yo opinio lo siguiente, creo que el problema de natalidad es muy grave. Se debe castigar ya socialmente a los que no hayan tenido ningún hijo o están por debajo al menos de la tasa de reposición 2,1 hijos por mujer. Por tanto lo que deciden no tener hijos van a sufrir un recorte del 50% en la pensión que les quede por no tener hijos, lo que solo han tenido 1 hijo recorte del 20% de lo que les quedara. Los que tengan dos o tres hijos cobraran el 100% de su pensión, además cada año tendrán beneficios fiscales en su declaración de la renta como sucede ahora pero ampliados, teniendo muy buenos descuentos aquel que tiene tres hijos. Los beneficios por familia numerosa empezarán en 2 hijos y 3 hijos se considerará familia numerosa especial. A partir de 4 hijos no se obtendrá ningún beneficio añadido ya que tampoco se pretende que la gente se reproduzca como ratas. Se busca que quede cubierta la tasa de reposición. Se beneficiara aquel que tenga 2 o 3 hijos, se castigará aquel que tenga 0 o 1 hijos, y se dejará igual aquel que sobrepase los tres no tendrá ningún beneficio extra. Los hijos pueden ser con varias parejas, adoptivos, etc.



Ya, encima que de joven no te has podido casar con una tía mínimamente decente para formar una familia como dios manda, luego de biego que las mismas instancias que causaron el problema te jodan vivo. Un plan sin fisuras.

Lo que hace falta es adelgazar el estado, reducirlo a la mínima expresión, y eliminar las subvenciones y paguitas con las que mantiene los tentáculos con los cuales se entromete en nuestras vidas privadas (mass media, ongs, etc).


----------



## Pepitacus Habilis (6 Sep 2022)

Estaba leyendo un libro sobre cierta ciudad castellana, en general pobre, y descubrí que en la propia ciudad en 1890, había menos nacimientos que defunciones, de forma consistente y durante muchos años. La población aumentaba porque venía la gente del campo, no criaban muchos niños en la ciudad.

Y el contexto era el opuesto al de hoy, curas por todas partes, patria, ejército, todo el mundo incitándote a casarte y tener hijos, y mal rollo para las solteronas, los "mozos viejos" y las parejas arrejuntadas.
Aunque me sorprendiera, deduzco que en el campo todo era miseria y los hijos paliaban esa miseria. Todo muy chungo, incluso había epidemias de paludismo. En la ciudad, faltaban incentivos (económicos) para criar hijos. 

Entiendo que hoy es igual. Cuando no hay ningún incentivo para parir, ni social ni económico, no paren. Cuando más hijos significan más paguitas o un permiso de residencia, dejan atrás a los conejos.


----------



## ahondador (6 Sep 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Los números. Las cuentas. Ya sabes que, lo que no son cuentas, son cuentos.




¿ Lo dices en serio ? ¿ De verdad que preguntas por numeros ? ¿ Pero es que no has leido al OP ? ¿ No has visto la grafica ?
¿ No sales a la calle ? ¿ No ves la edad de la gente con la que te topas ?

La grafica del OP tampoco la entiendes ¿ Verdad ?
Dejalo ya. Estás quedando _demasiado_ en evidencia


----------



## Barrunto (6 Sep 2022)

Efectivamente, las mujeres no necesitan a los hombres, y las mujeres están con los hombres no con amor, sino por interés (suprevivencia, primero del marido, luego de los hijos)

Por eso hay que irse a países donde nuestro valor como hombres, ergo como proveedores, aún sirve para algo.


----------



## octopodiforme (6 Sep 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> ¿ Lo dices en serio ? ¿ De verdad que preguntas por numeros ? ¿ Pero es que no has leido al OP ? ¿ No has visto la grafica ?
> ¿ No sales a la calle ? ¿ No ves la edad de la gente con la que te topas ?
> 
> La grafica del OP tampoco la entiendes ¿ Verdad ?
> ...




En la enciclopedia leo que España tenía 18,6 millones de habitantes, en 1900, y 47 en 2020.


----------



## mikiflush (6 Sep 2022)

Mientras la fábrica de niños en Africa siga funcionando, todo irá bien.


----------



## cooperator (6 Sep 2022)

Otzi_Reloaded dijo:


> Ese esfuerzo tiene que tener siempre recompensa, lo mismo que en Nigeria las parejas sin hijos tienen una vejez ultra miserable y las que los tienen se benefician mas adelante de ello.
> 
> Hubo un tiempo en el que la religión fue el motor de occidente, (ten hijos y honra a Dios) terminado el catolicismo, hace falta algo nuevo.
> .



Si tenéis hijos es porque queréis. Se supone que la recompensa son los mismos hijos. Sólo faltaba tener que daros una paga o beneficiaros vía impuestos por algo que habéis hecho, se supone que por vuestra felicidad.


----------



## sepultada en guano (6 Sep 2022)

Otzi_Reloaded dijo:


> Lo de la natalidad en el primer mundo, y especialmente en España, debería ser el problema N1 de la sociedad, sin embargo se queda en alguna tertulia de TV, demagogia barata de los políticos y mucho ejperto haciendo informes bastante costosos con perspectiva de género y aunque es cierto que hay muchos factores, la causa mayor es clara. La URSS ya analizó el problema en su día, no lo entendió (chocaba con su ideario) y fracasó (su colapso económico fue derivado en parte por su colapso demográfico)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El conejismo es discutible.
Ese es el centro de la cuestión. Lo demás son estrategias para llegar a un fin.


----------



## Visilleras (6 Sep 2022)

Sociedad: - Desintegracion familiar y declive de las civilizaciones


Alguien en éste hilo mencionó la obra "Sexo y cultura" de J.D Unwin libro que, por cierto, no se puede encontrar en castellano. Su punto de partida es muy interesante, y creo que da en el clavo en muchas cuestiones. En Sex and Culture ("Sexo y cultura", 1934), Unwin estudió 80 tribus primitivas...




www.burbuja.info










La moral sexual es la base de la civilización, sin ella viene el caos y el fin de toda sociedad.


Una tarde de invierno me estaba relajando con media docena de compañeros de posgrado de filosofía que discutían teorías sobre derecho y castigo. Después de aproximadamente una hora de discusión, se me ocurrió que algunas leyes morales podrían limitar el placer y el disfrute a corto plazo, pero a...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ahondador (6 Sep 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> En la enciclopedia leo que España tenía 18,6 millones de habitantes, en 1900, y 47 en 2020.




Ale !! A ignorados por subnormal. No me haces perder otra vez el tiempo


----------



## Alex Cosma (6 Sep 2022)

En Europa el proceso ha sido el siguiente:

El ESTADO, y *su hijo, el CAPITALISMO*, siempre hacen BIOPOLÍTICA, antes de una manera y ahora de otra. Veamos:

1- Después de las guerras (guerra civil en España y Segunda Guerra mundial) el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL necesitaba natalidad correcta para compensar los millones de muertos, y para hacer crecer la población y así hacer crecer la economía (más obreros) y hacer crecer al ESTADO (más soldados). Esta etapa es de BIOPOLÍTICA NATALISTA.

*En esta etapa todavía no estaba disponible la siguiente herramienta, el FEMINISMO (que es neo-patriarcado).*

2- Una vez agotada la etapa anterior, y como los bebés son caros para el ESTADO y no pagan impuestos de forma directa, y no consumen tanto como los adultos, el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL impulsa la falsa emancipación femenina, llamada FEMINISMO (junto a la liberación sexual). De tal forma que se lanza a la mujer al mundo académico y laboral, para que el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL tenga más pagadores de impuestos y más consumidores. Así crecen aún más el ESTADO y el GRAN CAPITAL. Obviamente la natalidad cae en picado, pero al dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL no le importa, porque de hecho le gusta, porque de hecho ese era el objetivo, porque así el ESTADO cada vez crece más y el CAPITALISMO cada vez crece más. Esta etapa es de BIOPOLÍTICA FEMINISTA (en el caso de España esta etapa estuvo a caballo del final del franquismo y principio de la transición, con un feminismo no explícito, es decir no progresista).

*En esta etapa todavía no estaba disponible la siguiente herramienta, el INMIGRACIONISMO.*

3- Una vez agotada la etapa anterior (con el feminismo ya disfuncional y sólo operativo mediante violencia legislativa) y con la economía y la modernidad tocando techo (es decir, iniciando su caída), el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL da el siguiente paso, que es el de la sustitución poblacional por inmigración, que llega esclava de serie. Así, además de dar un último impulso a la economía, dicho dúo se garantiza que la población esté compuesta por gentes que han llegado de *lugares *y *culturas *en las que no se conocen conceptos tales como libertad, individuo, revolución, etc. y que por lo tanto aceptarán todo lo que el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL les tiene preparado de cara a construir la nueva sociedad del futuro adaptada para el fin de la economía de mercado, del consumismo, del bienestarismo, etc. Simplemente por ahora (por ahora) la inmigración está siendo fidelizada con los estertores del bienestarismo. Esta etapa es de BIOPOLÍTICA EXTERMINACIONISTA.

La mayor parte de la gente no quiere entender que esta y no otra es la realidad, que es la realidad de la LÓGICA DEL PODER.

*Los izquierdistas-progresistas no asumen su responsabilidad* y echan la culpa de todo a los fachas-fascistas.

*Los fachas-fascistas no asumen su responsabilidad* y echan la culpa de todo a los izquierdistas-progresistas... y a grupos de poder oculto (judíos, masones, illuminati, jesuitas, sionistas, globalistas, etc.).

Todos ellos, por contra, ESTÁN FUSIONADOS en otras cosas, en las decisivas, por ejemplo en su fanático progresismo material (bienestarismo, tecnofilia, etc.), y en su fanática defensa del ESTADO ("estado bueno") y/o del CAPITALISMO ("capitalismo bueno").

Todos ellos se irán a la FOSA COMÚN DE LA HISTORIA (eso es lo que el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL les tiene preparado), divididos, enfrentados, odiándose entre ellos y creyendo que tienen razón.


----------



## Alex Cosma (6 Sep 2022)

El desprecio por el mundo rural,* y en concreto por las mujeres del rural* es de origen BURGUÉS, en concreto de las BURGUESAS sufragistas y *feministas *que odiaban a la mujer del mundo rural, en concreto la libertad y cultura de éstas.

Sí, el patriarcado sobre todo funcionó en las ciudades y en la burguesía, no en el mundo rural. Eran esas mujeres burguesas las que no tenían permiso para tener cuenta bancaria, o negocios o propiedades... todo eso no operaba realmente en el mundo rural, en el cual las mujeres trabajaban fuera de casa tanto o más que los hombres (pero había FAMILIA EXTENSA).

Y ahí surgió el feminismo, y no surgió para echar abajo el SISTEMA, sino para sumarse a él, es decir, que querían beneficiarse también de él, sobre todo en cuestiones económicas... por eso las primeras feministas (urbanitas y burguesas ellas) no fueron revolucionarias, sino simplemente FEMINISTAS que querían su parte del pastel.

A partir de ahí, lo que en origen pudo ser (pero no fue) una reivindicación legítima, se convirtió en lo que realmente es ahora, en FEMINISMO DE ESTADO... el cual sustituyó al patriarcado. El feminismo es neo-patriarcado.

Las "*mujeres*" que se han creído el feminismo (que es neo-patriarcado) son RESPONSABLES de todo lo que sucede, no sólo víctimas.

*Las mujeres están tanto o más jodidas (destruidas) con el feminismo (de ESTADO) que los hombres... y el que no lo quiera ver que no lo vea.*

Mientras que EL ESTADO no tuvo fuerza suficiente para intervenir en todas las facetas de la sociedad... las mujeres trabajaban igual que los hombres, y además criaban a sus hijos... (y antes de la existencia del Estado, pues más evidente aún). Fue cuando el ESTADO tuvo fuerza suficiente y empezó a hacer BIOPOLÍTICA para satisfacer sus necesidades económico-militares, cuando empezó a *separar *al hombre y la mujer y puso a ésta a parir futuros soldados y obreros... *porque aún no estaba disponible la herramienta "inmigración masiva".*

Siempre se habla del feminismo como algo creado por mujeres, cuando no es cierto; al igual que el patriarcado es una herramienta del ESTADO, para dividir y enfrentar al pueblo... y para fortalecer al dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL, es decir, para fortalecer a los minorías poderhabientes que lo crearon y que lo conforman.

El feminismo es MISÓGINO, de ahí que tenga las ramificaciones que tiene.

*El feminismo está "empoderando" a las mujeres hacia su autodestrucción*... *Lo que parecemos olvidar es que la revolución industrial, las fábricas, la emigración del campo a la ciudad, la mili obligatoria, las guerras (que tanto alaban en este foro algunos), etc. también "empoderaron" a los hombres hacia su autodestrucción...

Si no hubiera sido por ese PRIMER CAPÍTULO (patriarcado tradicional), ahora no estaríamos ante el SEGUNDO, y definitivo, CAPÍTULO (neo-patriarcado, llamado feminismo).*

El PATRIARCADO no es lo que la gente cree, no, no lo es... Y tampoco el feminismo es lo que la gente cree, no, no lo es.

Los palos al feminismo (de ESTADO) deberían llegar incluso desde las feministas de buena fe...
El problema no es la crítica al feminismo (que también), sino las propuestas de superación del mismo... porque todo lo que veo (aparte de pataletas) es pedir (rogar, mendigar) un ESTADO (es decir, el origen de todas las políticas e ideologías que dividen y enfrentan al pueblo) que elimine el feminismo que él mismo ha creado... Algo IMPOSIBLE hasta que suceda algo... ¿Cuándo finalizará el feminismo?

El feminismo y la ideología de género serán liquidados (por los mismos que los han creado) cuando hayan cumplido su papel, ya no sean operativos, y cuando sean, por tanto, sustituidos por otro sistema de dominación adecuado a las condiciones objetivas...

Todos esos sistemas de dominación tienen en común que se dan (surgen) en los ESTADOS...

Porque ese, EL ESTADO (junto al CAPITAL-ismo, privado y de Estado), es el sistema de dominación que genera todas las herramientas de dominación, división y enfrentamiento del pueblo (feminismo, inmigracionismo, homosexualismo, islamofilia, etc.)

Si queremos liquidar el feminismo (que es neo-patriarcado), y la ideología de género, y el inmigracionismo, y la islamofilia, y el cambioclimatismo, y el animalismo, y el pandemismo, etc. etc. etc. (y sus respectivos ANTIS, que son lo mismo) y no queremos que lo que venga después sea peor (siempre es peor)... lo que hay que hacer es PONER FIN AL ESTADO Y AL CAPITALISMO (y no hablo de anarquismo, que está contaminado al 100% de progresismo).

Y para poner fin al ESTADO y al CAPITAL, primero tenemos que poner fin a NUESTRA DEGRADACIÓN (degradación impuesta desde arriba y autodegradación), que ya es atroz.

Entrando en materia:

*Eso es el feminismo: NEO-PATRIARCADO* por más que la gente se deje engañar-cegar por unos supuestos (envenenados y envilecedores) privilegios que ahora supestamente "disfrutan" las mujeres...

No sé en otros idiomas, pero en castellano es muy fácil entender que el término *PATRIARCA* hace referencia a UNA SOLA PERSONA con mayor rango y/o jerarquía sobre los demás.

Por tanto, el patriarcado no es cosa de todos los hombres, sino de unos pocos... y no sólo hombres, sino también mujeres... ¿quiénes eran y son esos hombres y mujeres? ¿quién es esa persona, digamos, jurídica? ¿Quién ha sido siempre ese patriarca? EL ESTADO.

*El patriarcado no fue un invento de los hombres (todos ellos) para someter a las mujeres (todas ellas), sino un invento de las minorías poderhabientes (ellos y ellas) para someter al pueblo (ellos y ellas)... y como una de las mejores formas de someter al pueblo es dividiéndolo y enfrentándolo, el patriarcado fue muy útil al PODER...*

Y una vez amortizado el patriarcado tradicional y cuando éste ya era disfuncional, se inventó el *neo-patriarcado, llamado FEMINISMO*.

*En el patriarcado tradicional la mujer, considerada inferior, fue puesta bajo la TUTELA del varón; ahora el feminismo, so pretexto de la emancipación de la mujer, lo que hace es seguir considerándola inferior, en este caso poniéndola bajo tutela del ESTADO y el CAPITAL, y convirtiendo al VARÓN DEL PUEBLO LLANO (no así al varón de las clases altas del dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL) en el chivo expiatorio y culpable de todos los males; por supuesto consiguiendo con ello la profundización en la división y enfrentamiento de los hombres y mujeres del pueblo llano.*

Los supuestos "privilegios" que ahora "disfrutan" las mujeres son un regalo envenenado que las está destruyendo (aparte de distanciarlas del hombre, haciéndolas así más débiles e indefensas -ante el PODER- que jamás en la historia).

Por tanto, cuando los hombres (del pueblo llano) interpretan que ahora la mujer es una privilegiada (y se cabrean y separan de las mujeres por ello), no hacen otra cosa que desempeñar el papel que les han asignado desde arriba: mujeres y hombres DEL PUEBLO LLANO DIVIDIDOS Y ENFRENTADOS, todos ellos-as llevando, además, una vida hedonista (y sin éxito, lo cual es de bobos), lo cual redunda en una natalidad por los suelos... con el resultado final de que somos sustituidos por inmigración.

Leed* este libro* y entenderéis por qué el feminismo (el que hay, el feminismo de ESTADO, no otro posible) es MISÓGINO y es NEO-PATRIARCADO (so pretexto de emancipar a la mujer). Recordad una vez más: el patriarcado no fue cosa de los hombres (todos los hombres) contra las mujeres (todas las mujeres), sino una herramienta de los hombres y mujeres poderhabientes, contra todos los hombres y mujeres del PUEBLO, para dividirlos y enfrentarlos, es decir, para DEBILITAR AL PUEBLO.

Ya con el primer capítulo "*Simone de Beauvoir, misoginia y mentiras para construir la mujer nueva*" os haréis una idea clara de que el feminismo es ultramisógino... pero seguid, seguid hasta el final...

*Feminicidio o Auto-construcción de la mujer

Reseña 1
Reseña 2

Descarga 1*
*Descarga 2*

Índice

- Exordio

- Prólogo: precisiones sobre epistemología

- Simone de Beauvoir, misoginia y mentiras para construir
la mujer nueva

- La construcción del feminismo contra la emancipación
de la mujer

- El patriarcado como mito

- Hiper-patriarcado, la herencia de la Revolución francesa,
el progresismo, el anti-clericalismo y la izquierda

- De la Revolución francesa al Código civil español de 1889

- La Constitución de 1812. La abolición política de la mujer

- La codificación del patriarcado en la Revolución liberal

- La socialdemocracia y el izquierdismo, aculturación,
neo-patriarcado, genocidio y feminicidio

- Feminismo, aculturación, políticas de culpabilización
e ingeniería social

- En torno al matriarcado

- Aportaciones sobre el origen del patriarcado

- La instauración del patriarcado moderno. El código civil
francés de 1804 y el Código civil español de 1889

- El patriarcado y la guerra

- La mujer y la revolución en la Alta Edad Media hispana


*El patriarcado tradicional, al separar al hombre de la mujer, envileció y destruyó al hombre (en la fábrica, en las guerras, etc.) y ahora el feminismo (que es neopatriarcado, con el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL como patriarca "emancipador") está envileciendo y destruyendo a las mujeres en el mercado laboral, con discriminación positiva, en el ejército, etc.*

Y ahora, con ambos (mujeres y hombres) envilecidos, destruidos y enfrentados, es la hora de sustituirlos por una inmigración masiva que permita el inicio de un renovado y actualizado sistema de dominación... parece (pudiera ser) que con el islam como herramienta, como quinta columna introducida en todos los rincones del territorio, con el fin de evitar-imposibilitar-siquiera atenuar la REVOLUCIÓN POPULAR de abajo hacia arriba.

*Sí, aunque parezcan incompatibles e incoherentes por un lado la promoción en occidente del feminismo, la hipersexualización de las niñas y el homosexualismo, y por otro la promoción del ISLAM, la realidad es bien diferente...*

Veamos:
El sistema educativo está dirigido a compartimentar el conocimiento, y a construir sujetos incompletos, mutilados e irresponsables. No me refiero al conocimiento técnico-profesional y a la responsablidad asociada a él (que también), sino sobre todo al conocimiento profundo de la vida y del propio ser humano.

La sociedad actual está basada en lo peor del individualismo (arrogancia, soberbia, nihilismo, narcisismo y/o auto-odio, insociabilidad, egoísmo, consumismo, amoralidad, etc.) y en lo peor del colectivismo (delegación, irresponsabilidad, seguidismo, inacción, parálisis, hipocresía, mesianismo, etc.). Aún hay restos de lo mejor del individualismo (reflexión, discernimiento, capacidad de lucha, afán de superación, autocrítica, templanza, etc.) y del colectivismo (empatía, sociabilidad, cooperación, colaboración, ayuda, metas comunes, trabajo asociado, etc.) pero están en retirada, en extinción.

Así las cosas, todo ese constructo que llamamos modernidad no es sino la progresiva, y parece que ilimitada, aniquilación de todo lo elevado y digno de la condición humana... proceso éste que ha sido enmascarado-compensado gracias a la tecnología... pero llega un momento en el que la degradación del sujeto es tal que aquélla no puede compensarlo, entre otras razones porque un sujeto degradado desarrolla ciencia y crea tecnología, así mismo, degradadas y degradantes.

El sistema educativo también está orientado en la delegación de las responsabilidades propias. La sociedad moderna es la sociedad de una minoría de expertos y una mayoría de inútiles e irresponsables que delegan en aquéllos todas las que deberían ser sus responsabilidades. Somos, por tanto, una sociedad INFANTILIZADA que, por tanto, necesita de TUTELA desde arriba.

Eso y no otra cosa es el ESTADO (con el CAPITAL a su servicio): una minoría poderhabiente que decide sobre la mayoría.

No sólo es el sistema educativo, también la economía, la sanidad, la seguridad, la alimentación, etc. Todo, así mismo, tiene un diseño MILITAR, es decir, jerárquico a la fuerza. Vivimos en la sociedad más militarizada de la historia, pero creemos que lo hacemos en la más libre... Y es por eso por lo que dichas minorías poderhabientes pueden hacer lo que les venga en gana, con la certeza de que sus inferiores no podrán hacer nada en su contra ni para evitarlo (por ejemplo el exterminio de la población autóctona y su sustitución por inmigración).

*El ESTADO (cualquiera que sea su forma) siempre ha sido, es y será una creación de dichas minorías con el objetivo de perpetuar su poder. Es totalmente falso que sociedad alguna haya elegido auto "dotarse" de un ESTADO para su mejor organización. El ESTADO es una imposición, la mayor parte de las veces a sangre y fuego.*

Es el ESTADO, y dentro de él su máxima expresión (supuestamente positiva), el ESTADO DE BIENESTAR, el responsable de la colosal degradación (e irresponsablidad) del ser humano.

El ESTADO, dependiendo de su forma, degrada de una u otra maneras, siempre compatibles-complementarias-intercambiables-sustitutorias entre sí; veamos dos ejemplos muy de actualidad:

*1- Degradación occidental (con parlamentarismo, bienestarismo, capitalismo, socialdemocracia, derechos, etc.).*

Subproductos de ella:


Natalidad por los suelos.
Amoralidad bienestarista.
Individualismo del peor.
Consumismo extremo.
Auto-odio camuflado con narcisimo, arrogancia y soberbia contra sus iguales, nunca contra las minorías poderhabientes (al mismo tiempo que se practica el victimismo como forma de vida)
Feminismo,como nueva forma de patriarcado, que siempre TUTELA a la mujer por considerarla inferior.
*Hipersexualización de las niñas, dentro de la pretendida "emancipación" de la mujer.*
Homosexualización de la sociedad, dentro de la pretendida liberación de todas las cadenas.
Inmigracionismo y antirracismo, dada la ínfima natalidad y el mencionado auto-odio encubierto y/o inconsciente.
*Irresponsablidad y delegación absoluta de toda su existencia en castas de expertos.*

*2- Degradación "oriental", en concreto, musulmana (por aquello de la actualidad).*

Subproductos de ella:


Natalidad correcta, pero no libre, no elegida.
Amoralidad de otro tipo (servil).
Colectivismo del peor (mesiánico).
Expectativas de alcanzar alto consumo (consumismo).
Victimismo que culpa a occidente de todos sus males, y que, por tanto, se autolegitima y transforma en soberbia y arrogancia beligerantes (contra sus iguales, nunca contra las minorías poderhabientes)
Patriarcado explícito, es decir, con TUTELA de la mujer
*Casamiento y fornicación con niñas a partir de 9 años.*
Tasa altísima (y ocultada) de prácticas homosexuales debido precisamente a entender a la mujer como inferior, y sólo necesaria para la reproducción.
EMIgracionismo-antirracismo (como herramientas autolegitimantes para extender el islam)
*Irresponsablidad y delegación absoluta de toda su existencia en castas de expertos.*

*¿Son o no son compatibles-complementarias-intercambiables-sustitutorias todas esas DEGRADACIONES? Las respuesta es que SÍ, LO SON.* Y lo son porque, *en esencia,* son degradaciones *ABSOLUTAMENTE IDÉNTICAS* (por tanto ni siquiera compatibles-complementarias, sino IDÉNTICAS) las que se dan en ambas sociedades, en ambas civilizaciones, en ambas cosmovisiones.

Está en nuestras manos pasar de la degradación superlativa del mundo occidental (homosexualismo, progresismo, feminismo, consumismo, materialismo, pacifismo, hedonismo, epicureísmo, eudemonismo, nihilismo, animalismo, pandemismo, etc.) a la degradación superlativa en sentido (*supuestamente*) contrario.

Es nuestra decisión seguir siendo como hasta ahora OBJETOS de la historia, o bien ser SUJETOS ACTIVOS de la misma.

Es nuestra decisión tomar las riendas de nuestro destino, junto a nuestros iguales, sin delegar en castas de expertos de dirijan la totalidad de nuestra existencia, y asumiendo la totalidad de las responsabilidades que conlleva la CONDICIÓN HUMANA.

O lo hacemos o no lo hacemos; es nuestra decisión; luego no valdrán lloros.


----------



## calzonazos (6 Sep 2022)

hijodeputin dijo:


> las mujeres que no han tenido hijos ya están más bien en los 40.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De ese 364000 de 1995 a ese 519000 de 2008 es TODO INIMIGRACIÓN imagínate es un problema desde el año 83


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Sep 2022)

¿Que no se folla? Pregunta a las mujeres si no follan.


----------



## McNulty (6 Sep 2022)

manottas dijo:


> Y eso no se cambia con epocas de 6 o 7 años de bonanza. Eso se cambia con un par de generaciones donde no haya problemas graves en el pais, no como en España que vivimos de crisis en crisis.
> 
> Tu si tienes a tus padres y abuelos que han tenido 3 o 4 hijos y vives relativamente bien y estable quizas te animes. Pero si ves alrededor de ti a tu hermano, a tus primos, a tus amigos, etc. En paro, con problemas economicos, divorciandose, con sueldos de mierda, viviendo en microzulos, esperando la herencia, etc ....a ver quien es el listo que tiene hijos.



Cuéntale esa chorrada a los países del tercer mundo con crisis económicas crónicas, con ratios demográficos disparados.

En el primer mundo se tienen menos hijos por COMODIDAD material no por falta de ella.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (6 Sep 2022)

Pues si, lo has dejado bastante claro.

A eso sumale el feminazismo y que ser hombre heterosexual con hijos es como una bomba con relojería.

Los chavales/as tampoco son especialmente cariñosos hoy día con sus padres, más bien pasivos y dan 1001 problemas.

Todo un chollo ser un carapadre español hoy dia...


----------



## Visilleras (6 Sep 2022)

Tales90 dijo:


> Yo opinio lo siguiente, creo que el problema de natalidad es muy grave. Se debe castigar ya socialmente a los que no hayan tenido ningún hijo o están por debajo al menos de la tasa de reposición 2,1 hijos por mujer.



Claro porque lo de no dejar entrar foraneos a mansalva, y dar esas paguitas a españoles, ni lo contemplamos, ¿no?



Tales90 dijo:


> Por tanto lo que deciden no tener hijos van a sufrir un recorte del 50% en la pensión que les quede por no tener hijos, lo que solo han tenido 1 hijo recorte del 20% de lo que les quedara.



O sea que Paco, soltero y sin hijos, se pasa 30 años cotizando, y le vamos a recortar la pensión...
Pero a Mamadou y Hakim que no han cotizado ni 3 años, si que se le da pensión de jubilación, completa, y sin quitarle un céntimo... porque claro, como tienen hijos... (Pensión que ha pagado Paco con su trabajo, claro)



Tales90 dijo:


> Los hijos pueden ser con varias parejas, adoptivos, etc.



¿Y por qué no aplicarlo también a los que tienen perros, o gatos o tortugas?
Total ya...


----------



## Radd19 (6 Sep 2022)

Yo ya había llegado a la conclusión que comenta el OP.
La única forma de resolver el problema de al natalidad es mediante los incentivos negativos (fiscales, sanitarios, laborales,..) a quien no quiera tener hijos. Esto en la sociedad actual es totalmente inviable, pues las acciones políticas van en sentido totalmente contrario, favorecer que no se tengan hijos. Ya veremos lo que pasa..


----------



## Panzerfaust (6 Sep 2022)

Yo creo que es más bien de Heidi


----------



## josemain (6 Sep 2022)

Sr.Nogueroles dijo:


> El problema es el económico, antes podían permitirse tener familia, casa y al menos un coche. Muchos españoles con segunda vivienda y todo eso siendo familia numerosa (4 hijos, luego lo pasaron a 3).
> 
> Ahora tenemos que hacer una transición que permita mujeres trabajando siendo madres o una renta básica a las familias con 2 hijos (o deducciones en el IRPF/IBI)
> 
> ...



parte de la solucion es esa , pero fundamentalmente es que no se quieren tener hijos , conozco casos de gente que los dos son funcionarios plaza fija casa pagada alquileres que cobran de dos pisos y tb un bajo comercial y tienen un hijo y de otros casos que no tienen y con buenos trabajos eso si el fin de semana cenas etc , vacaciones buenas en africa no dan ayudas y tienen hijos aqui hace 50 años con tres hijos o cuatro no habia ayudas , ahora hay ayudas ,


----------



## hijodeputin (6 Sep 2022)

calzonazos dijo:


> De ese 364000 de 1995 a ese 519000 de 2008 es TODO INIMIGRACIÓN imagínate es un problema desde el año 83



eso son unos 150000 nacimientos. Algo ha tenido que influir el optimismo económico reinante en esa década de todas formas para que españoles decidieran tener hijos, no me creo que sólo fueran inmigrantes. De todas formas, teniendo en cuenta la cantidad de nacimientos de madre extranjera







hablamos de más de la quinta parte de nacionales. A los 330k que nacen hoy día se les puede quitar 66 millones por ese concepto(probablemente algo más pero por redondear). Te quedan 264k nacimientos al año de españolas. Y volvemos a lo mismo, cuantas nacionalizadas???. Porque el gráfico de arriba es de extranjeras(que computan para el total), pero nacionalizadas panchitas, moras, etc hay tranquilamente un millón, la mayoria jovenes y en edad de parir(soy incapaz de encontrar un gráfico ni datos de natalidad de nacionalizadas, ni creo que lo haya).

Lo que quiero decir es que probablemente los nacimientos de españolas de origen se acerquen más a 200k que a otra cosa, lo cual es remontarnos al siglo XVIII, como poco.


----------



## Floid (6 Sep 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Es fácil: no hay trabajo, sin trabajo no hay casa, sin casa no hay vida, sin vida a futuro no hay churumbeles porque no hay pasta.



No, cuanto mas pasta y bienestar , menos natalidad


----------



## Floid (6 Sep 2022)

La culpa es del feminismo mal entendido, que la mujer no deja de ser un animal vago, egoista e interesado, por algun motivo hay una corriente ideologica que fomenta el aborto como una libertad y un derecho, expone la maternidad como una suerte de esclavitud y sojuzgamiento, se esta destruyendo la familia como nucleo de la civilizacion, cualquier mujer pudiendo estar follando todo lo que quiera, porque es asi, sin ataduras, con libertad economica ya sea a traves de un pringao, por meritos porpios o por el colectivo femenista, puediendo ponerse como una foca, sin ninguna obligacion, ni esfuerzo, ahora que la sociedad y la colectividad no juzga o denosta no ser madre o vivir libre.. ¿ crees que quieren ser madres, sabiendo los pros y los contras ?


----------



## Kill33r (6 Sep 2022)

Porque miráis los nacimientos?

Solo con echar un vistazo a los 1.4 millones de abortos desde 2012, no creo que haya que buscar 3 pies al gato


----------



## lectordelaburbuja (6 Sep 2022)

de acuerdo con el op, es un problema de los mas gordos, pero a muchos de los paises ricos todavia no les estallara en los proximos 20 30 años, incluso les sentara de maravilla medrar trayendose natalidad del tercer mundo a costos minimos, salvo el costo social que conllevara, pero aun asi les sale a cuenta.

El sistema o los sistemas democraticos actuales no estan preparados en general para solucionar esta clase de problemas, porque se trata de quitar derechos y beneficios, y eso va en contra de la configuracion actual por lo menos de la mayoria de los sistemas politicos occidentales.


----------



## Registrador (6 Sep 2022)

Reducir los impuestos 5.000 euros por niño cada año hasta que cumplan los 18 años y se acabó el problema de la despoblación en España. Naturalmente los colectivistas no lo permitirán.


----------



## Sr.Nogueroles (6 Sep 2022)

josemain dijo:


> parte de la solucion es esa , pero fundamentalmente es que no se quieren tener hijos , conozco casos de gente que los dos son funcionarios plaza fija casa pagada alquileres que cobran de dos pisos y tb un bajo comercial y tienen un hijo y de otros casos que no tienen y con buenos trabajos eso si el fin de semana cenas etc , vacaciones buenas en africa no dan ayudas y tienen hijos aqui hace 50 años con tres hijos o cuatro no habia ayudas , ahora hay ayudas ,



Antes la sociedad y la religión casi que te obligaba a ello.

Pero hay un fenómeno muy curioso en todo esto que explica pq las parejas no se deciden a tener hijos, y es que antes desde jóvenes las mujeres solían tener siempre algun pariente o amiga con hijos pequeños e incluso hermanos menores que hacían a la mujer ver la maternidad desde siempre, quedarse a cargo de esos niños era habitual

Ahora una mujer de entre 18-30 años no tiene casi ningún ámbito en el que tenga que cuidar bebes lo cual hace que las parejas reaccionen con miedo a la hora de decidir tener un hijo o no pq no saben cómo cuidarlo. Antes tener un hijo era lo que habían visto hacer siempre y sabían cómo hacerlo


----------



## GonX (6 Sep 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> a la cueva amego
> esta claro como el agua las causas
> y la principal es esa.



*NO *wey Bro!!


----------



## Rescatador (6 Sep 2022)

Ya hay trabajos donde son el 70% y subiendo: justicia, farmacia, sanidad, educación, administración....









El 70% de los nuevos jueces en España son mujeres | Radiocable.com - Radio por Internet - La Cafetera


La judicatura en España es a menudo acusada de "machista" y casos como la sentencia de La Manada han vuelto a poner el foco en ello. Sin embargo algunos datos indican que algo está cambiando en este estamento. Así el 70% de la última promoción de nuevos jueces son mujeres. Y en términos...



www.radiocable.com












Radiografía de la farmacia española: el 70% es mujer


En España hay 72.500 farmacéuticos colegiados, y de ellos el 71,6 por ciento son mujeres (51.926 en...




www.infosalus.com












La mujer copa el 70% de toda la formación sanitaria de España


Así lo refleja un estudio de Igualdad que advierte de los sesgos de género relacionados con los estudios STEM




www.redaccionmedica.com












El 95% de los maestros de educación infantil son mujeres


El 95% de los maestros de educación infantil son mujeres El 95% de las personas que educan a los niños durante los primeros años de vida escolar




www.lavanguardia.com












La presencia de mujeres en la Administración autonómica es del 70% frente a un 30% en la estatal, según un estudio


Casi 1,4 millones de mujeres trabajan en la Administración Pública en España, y mientras...




www.europapress.es


----------



## Rescatador (6 Sep 2022)




----------



## Hielo/Fuego (6 Sep 2022)

GonX dijo:


> *NO *wey Bro!!
> Ver archivo adjunto 1181597



Mira a la jodia como lo trinca de los cataplines , ese meme es LOL post style


----------



## BigTwentyOne (6 Sep 2022)

Los millones y millones que invierte Soros&Cia en reducción de la población blanca desde hace decenios también tienen algo que ver.


----------



## GonX (6 Sep 2022)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> Mira a la jodia como lo trinca de los cataplines , ese meme es LOL post style



Es pre-style, lo que pasa que algunos se empeñan en reescrivir la Hª


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (6 Sep 2022)

GonX dijo:


> Es pre-style, lo que pasa que algunos se empeñan en reescrivir la Hª



Que bueno ,* PRE -style*, ni existia Internet ni existia la historia moderna


----------



## calzonazos (6 Sep 2022)

hijodeputin dijo:


> eso son unos 150000 nacimientos. Algo ha tenido que influir el optimismo económico reinante en esa década de todas formas para que españoles decidieran tener hijos, no me creo que sólo fueran inmigrantes. De todas formas, teniendo en cuenta la cantidad de nacimientos de madre extranjera
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y cuántos gitanos? Porque para mí no computan y pueden ser perfectamente 40000 al año ya no te digo otros 40000 de kikos y opusimos, hay comunidades como Asturias que están extinguidas de facto ni aunque tuvieran 5-6 hijos por mujer podrían ya recuperarse hay más del doble de perros que adolescentes


----------



## grom (6 Sep 2022)

Otzi_Reloaded dijo:


> Lo de la natalidad en el primer mundo, y especialmente en España, debería ser el problema N1 de la sociedad, sin embargo se queda en alguna tertulia de TV, demagogia barata de los políticos y mucho ejperto haciendo informes bastante costosos con perspectiva de género y aunque es cierto que hay muchos factores, la causa mayor es clara. La URSS ya analizó el problema en su día, no lo entendió (chocaba con su ideario) y fracasó (su colapso económico fue derivado en parte por su colapso demográfico)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Feminismo


----------



## GonX (6 Sep 2022)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> Que bueno ,* PRE -style*, ni existia Internet ni existia la historia moderna



Pero los Memes son entes organicos vivos, no nos los inventamos sino que son ellos los que nos haninventado a nosotros.


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (6 Sep 2022)

GonX dijo:


> Pero los Memes son entes organicos vivos, no nos los inventamos sino que son ellos los que nos haninventado a nosotros.



Entonces venimos del meme , del meme somos y al meme iremos, hay que reescribir de nuevo la historia


----------



## GonX (6 Sep 2022)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> Entonces venimos del meme , del meme somos y al meme iremos, hay que reescribir de nuevo la historia



No! El meme esta para evitar que nos cuelen cosas que no son, para recordarnos de donde venimos y adonde nos dirigimos.


----------



## hijodeputin (6 Sep 2022)

calzonazos dijo:


> Y cuántos gitanos? Porque para mí no computan y pueden ser perfectamente 40000 al año ya no te digo otros 40000 de kikos y opusimos, hay comunidades como Asturias que están extinguidas de facto ni aunque tuvieran 5-6 hijos por mujer podrían ya recuperarse hay más del doble de perros que adolescentes



la población gitana se cifra entorno a un millón de habitantes. Y no sólo eso, sino que suele ser gente muy joven. En este informe dice que su tasa de nacimiento es más de 4 veces la de los "payos"

https://www.gitanos.org/publicacion...uy joven en comparación con,de un 14 por mil .

Así que si, pueden moverse del orden de 30.000 a 40.000 nacimientos al año, no seria una cifra desorbitada. Si restasemos a ese colectivo las cifras serian de pena. Quitando extranjeras, nacionalizadas y gitanas, no llegamos a 200.000 nacimientos al año con total seguridad. Pero es que con estos colectivos estaríamos hablando casi del 50 % más o menos de nacimientos en españa. Y aumentando.


----------



## silenus (6 Sep 2022)

Otzi_Reloaded dijo:


> ...
> *Si quieren evitar nuestra extinción,* la única solución es dar estímulos negativos a los que NO tienen hijos, peor sanidad, fiscalidad y peores opciones de empleo e incluso de educación..¿porque no un sueldo básico a los estudiantes con niños (hasta los 27)? ¿No es mas lógico dárselo a ellos que a gente perfectamente válida para trabajar y sin cargas?
> 
> En resumen, volver al equilibrio natural en el que la familia es una necesidad de supervivencia como individuo, porque como individuos nos puede beneficiar no tener descendencia, pero como especie es la extinción.
> ...



No quieren evitarla, al revés, la fomentan y subvencionan en todos los mass mierdas y hasta en las escuelas.

Los que no tienen hijos ya están pagando a los que son padres muchos servicios que los primeros no van a usar: coles públicos, pediatras, etc...


----------



## lectordelaburbuja (6 Sep 2022)

xavik dijo:


> Fertilidad vs años que la mujer ha pasado en la escuela.



revelador


----------



## Rescatador (6 Sep 2022)

Otzi_Reloaded dijo:


> Ambos necesitan de una descendencia numerosa para su sustento futuro, ya que el concepto "pensión" no existe



El jubilado medio recibe *4.500 euros de pensión al año sin haber cotizado*

A los 12 años de la jubilación ya se ha cobrado todo lo cotizado - elEconomista.es







Los pensionistas reciben un 74% más de lo que cotizaron, según el Banco de España

El Banco de España estima que los pensionistas cobran un 74% más de lo que aportaron

El Banco de España calcula que cada pensionista recibe 1,74 euros por euro aportado

El Banco de España estima que cada pensionista recibe 1,74 euros por cada euro aportado







El déficit de las pensiones acumulado desde la crisis es de 100.000 millones







La pensión de los nuevos jubilados roza ya los 1.600 euros: "No es razonable que tengan más renta que los menores de 65 años"







Atención al penúltimo intervalo, abarca la increíble cantidad de 2 céntimos.







Las pensiones de más de 2.000 euros rozan ya el millón, cinco veces más que antes de la crisis

La mitad de las jubilaciones son anticipadas y su primera pensión es de 1.560 euros al mes


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (6 Sep 2022)

hijodeputin dijo:


> error




Cuando hablamos de "democracia" tu ya sabeh amego...


----------



## poppom (6 Sep 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Lo he repetido mil veces, los papis que tengáis larvas haceros a la idea de que tenéis alta probabilidad de tener nietos marrones. La natalidad no es un problema, porque sobran humanos en el planeta. Los nostálgicos de la raza blanca (suponiendo que los hezpañoles seamos blancos, que es mucho suponer) lo vais a pasar mal los próximos años.



En general los nostálgicos de lo que conocemos por civilización occidental lo van a pasar muy mal


----------



## Tales90 (6 Sep 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Ingeniería social.



Así se llama lo que propongo sí, pero como no se empiece a aplicar ya no va a haber pensiones para nadie.


----------



## Tales90 (6 Sep 2022)

RFray dijo:


> Ya, encima que de joven no te has podido casar con una tía mínimamente decente para formar una familia como dios manda, luego de biego que las mismas instancias que causaron el problema te jodan vivo. Un plan sin fisuras.
> 
> Lo que hace falta es adelgazar el estado, reducirlo a la mínima expresión, y eliminar las subvenciones y paguitas con las que mantiene los tentáculos con los cuales se entromete en nuestras vidas privadas (mass media, ongs, etc).



Totalmente de acuerdo, pero una cosa no quita la otra. Y el estado es uno de los grandes culpables del problema de la natalidad porque en vez de fomentar en los españoles que el indice se situe en la tasa de reposición 2,1 hijos por mujer, se han dedicado a reducirlo a base de feminazismo o empezamos como sociedad a revertirlo o estamos jodidos, ni vamos a tener reposición, ni pensión ni nada.


----------



## hijodeputin (6 Sep 2022)

Rescatador dijo:


> El jubilado medio recibe *4.500 euros de pensión al año sin haber cotizado*
> 
> A los 12 años de la jubilación ya se ha cobrado todo lo cotizado - elEconomista.es
> 
> ...



Ese primer gráfico tiene en cuenta la edad EFECTIVA d e jubilación????


----------



## Tales90 (6 Sep 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Claro porque lo de no dejar entrar foraneos a mansalva, y dar esas paguitas a españoles, ni lo contemplamos, ¿no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1- Pienso que sustituir españoles por extranjeros es un grave error que vamos a pagar muy pronto. Especialmente de la forma que se hace en España, en otras situaciones puede ser positiva, solo gente que viene con contrato de trabajo y cuando termina para su pais.

2- Paco que no ha tenido hijos no tiene nadie detrás que le pague la pensión, el se la ha pagado a sus padres, sus padres le han pagado colegio, sanidad, y demás servicios hasta que ha empezado a currar. La cadena la rompe en el momento que no tiene hijos directamente no debería ni de cobrar pensión.

Mamadu que no ha cotizado en el primer vuelo de vuelta a su pais, paguitas para nadie, ni foraneos ni nacionales y en algunos casos por ejemplo parados con hijos los ponia a limpiar el monte o las playas por la ayuda la paguica.

3 El tema perros es un subnormalidad ni te lo voy a contestar.


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (6 Sep 2022)

GonX dijo:


> No! El meme esta para evitar que nos cuelen cosas que no son, para recordarnos de donde venimos y adonde nos dirigimos.
> 
> Tengo el Meme perfecto pero es demasiado grande y no puedo cargarlo, osea que pongo unos mas neutros:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1181617
> Ver archivo adjunto 1181646



Si no puedes cargar el meme porque el tamaño es demasiado para el foro, abre el meme con el paint del windows y le das a guardar como en .jpg a ver si así puedes reducir el tamaño


----------



## Black War Greymon (6 Sep 2022)

Novedad


----------



## GonX (6 Sep 2022)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> Si no puedes cargar el meme porque el tamaño es demasiado para el foro, abre el meme con el paint del windows y le das a guardar como en .jpg a ver si así puedes reducir el tamaño



Ya lo hize pero aun es demasiado y no lo carga tampoco.


----------



## Atonito (6 Sep 2022)

El mundo funcionaba perfectamente bien en 1800 con una población humana en torno a 900 millones de personas, y siguió funcionando bien en 1900 con 1.600 millones.

No es la humanidad quien necesita aumentar la población cada año, sino el timo-sistema ponzi capitalista en el que estamos sumergidos, que cada año necesita mas consumidores y mas remeros.

Así que yo veo bien que a la larga la humanidad empiece a decrecer numéricamente, llegara un punto en que el sistema será insostenible y habrá que cambiarlo, la humanidad y el planeta lo agradecerán.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (6 Sep 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> España fue morirse Franco e irse todo a la mierda



En cuestiones de Natalidad, ni duda cabe. Bastaba que don Paquito entregara un diploma y medallitas a las familias más prolíficas de Ejpaña, y todos competían por ser los acreedores de esos premios el siguiente año. Ahora, ni regalando Cheques Bebé como el Zejas, los ejpañoles se prestan a reproducirse.


----------



## Burbujarras (6 Sep 2022)

Sr.Nogueroles dijo:


> El problema es el económico, antes podían permitirse tener familia, casa y al menos un coche. Muchos españoles con segunda vivienda y todo eso siendo familia numerosa (4 hijos, luego lo pasaron a 3).
> 
> Ahora tenemos que hacer una transición que permita mujeres trabajando siendo madres o una renta básica a las familias con 2 hijos (o deducciones en el IRPF/IBI)
> 
> ...



Dí que sí, que cursen empresauriales para que los palilleros se aprovechen mejor.


----------



## Topollillo (6 Sep 2022)

Has omitido la cantidad de betillas poco atractivos que han sido expulsados del mercado sexual de forma cruel, son millones, muchos de los que estamos aquí somos fruto de matrimonios así. Yo lo tendría en cuenta.


----------



## Burbujarras (6 Sep 2022)

Otzi_Reloaded dijo:


> Lo de la natalidad en el primer mundo, y especialmente en España, debería ser el problema N1 de la sociedad, sin embargo se queda en alguna tertulia de TV, demagogia barata de los políticos y mucho ejperto haciendo informes bastante costosos con perspectiva de género y aunque es cierto que hay muchos factores, la causa mayor es clara. La URSS ya analizó el problema en su día, no lo entendió (chocaba con su ideario) y fracasó (su colapso económico fue derivado en parte por su colapso demográfico)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lloverte a hostias a tí por soltar las cuatro ponzifachuzadas que siempre traen los mismo 70 likes de la langostada abusiva del foro? Pero si no podrías más chupapollas del sistema y correcto trajeado mayordomo.


----------



## Sr.Nogueroles (6 Sep 2022)

Burbujarras dijo:


> Dí que sí, que cursen empresauriales para que los palilleros se aprovechen mejor.



No es obligatorio ir a la universidad, el problema es que el sistema educativo las incita a estudiar y en especial carreras de mierda


----------



## Burbujarras (6 Sep 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> Reducir nuestra población es muy necesario para evitar esquilmar los recursos de España.
> 
> España es un país superpoblado.
> 
> ...



Paranoias de los monaguillos de la fachurria. Sin inmis os quejaríais de otra cosa, gitanos, comunijtah, conservathots o la clase baja


----------



## fayser (6 Sep 2022)

Otzi_Reloaded dijo:


> En la actualidad, la mujeres NO NECESITAN SER MADRES, buscan el embarazo como hecho altruista, pero sin llegar a hacer demasiados sacrificios: Una vez hayan vivido un carrusel de novios, viajes y experiencias, así como asentado su carrera. Llegado ese momento, cercano a los 35 deciden tener descendencia, (como realización personal) pero estadísticamente y por fuerza, serán pocas las que cumplan el plan (la biología es dura) y las posibilidades de quedar en 1 niño o ninguno muy altas. La tasa de 1,3 es la imagen de una sociedad descompuesta y del fracaso de los planes y sueños de muchas mujeres.



Yo matizaría que "_piensan _que no necesitan ser madres", porque están muy dispersas en ese carrusel de gilipolleces, pero efectivamente luego llega un momento en que se paran a pensarlo y sí se dan cuenta de que _necesitan ser madres_, pero a una edad en la que el asunto ya es mucho más difícil.

Y efectivamente eso reduce radicalmente la natalidad. Conozco muchísimos casos que se acuerdan de tener hijos a los 35, y tras tener el primero quieren el segundo pero a los 37 ya tienen serios problemas de fertilidad, y no llega hasta los 40, y desde luego que a esas edades ya no se ponen con el tercero.


----------



## Tadeus (6 Sep 2022)

El articulo que a continuación enlazo, fue bastante comentado en redes y no se si por aquí también se hablo de ello.









30 menores de 30 cuentan por qué no tienen hijos: "Queremos disfrutar; no vamos a tener dinero"


En el primer semestre de 2022 nacieron 159.705 bebés, la cifra más baja desde 1941, según las cifras del INE.




www.elespanol.com





30 jóvenes menores de 30 años explicaban sus motivos para no tener hijos y su preferencia a vivir satisfaciendo sus digamos aspiraciones personales, las excusas ya sabemos todos aquí por donde van, malos trabajos, falta de seguridad en el futuro, la vivienda y todo eso. Pero también hablaban de experiencias personales, viajes, carrera profesional, ecología, sostenibilidad y cosas como esas, incluso una chica comentaba que eso de que creciera un ser ajeno a ella en su tripa era como algo "muy alien".

Sin embargo a mi me parece que esto también se puede entender desde el punto de vista de la selección natural.

Lo primero es evidente que la civilización occidental esta en un proceso de decadencia absoluta ahora mismo, cuya semilla quizás pudo ser sembrada en el Mayo del 68 y que ahora empiezan a ser evidentes sus consecuencias.
Los individuos que componen la civilización occidental podríamos dividirla en tres clases, la élite, la escoria y todos los que no son ni élite ni escoria.

La élite siempre se reproduce para traspasar su legado y su patrimonio a la siguiente generación, la escoria hace lo mismo porque el futuro le importa un carajo, pero y el resto que es la mayoría de la gente?

Bien podemos decir que en el transcurrir del tiempo podemos vivir dos escenarios temporales, la era de la abundancia y la era de la escasez, todos nosotros como sociedad en Occidente somos hijos de la abundancia post segunda guerra mundial, esa era de la abundancia ha posibilitado que todos los digamos "Homer Simpson" de occidente puedan haber llevado unas vidas relativamente satisfactorias sin pagar las consecuencias de sus actos, incluso los que creen que sus vidas son una mierda que apenas tienen nada o no tienen futuro, al vivir en la era de la abundancia realmente ni siquiera son conscientes lo que implica la autentica escasez.

Ahora mismo estamos en una transición desde la era de la abundancia hacia una nueva era de la escasez, en esta incipiente nueva era de la escasez de la que únicamente estamos viendo sus primeros ramalazos, formar familias estables con críos prácticamente va a ser casi como un acto revolucionario y tremendamente complicado.
Durante la era de la abundancia era relativamente fácil sacar las familias adelante y si tu fallabas, el sistema siempre daba una respuesta para que todos, mejor o peor, pudieran salir adelante, en la era de la escasez, si fallas mueres, como en el juego de tronos.

Ahora ves a esos jóvenes del artículo, hijos de la abundancia, que directamente pasan de trasmitir su legado y se dedican a ellos mismos porque para que se van a complicar la vida y la verdad es que yo estoy con ellos, que sentido tiene, sobre todo con las perspectivas actuales. Lo que pasa es que yo creo que por debajo de esa actitud lo que está pasando es que la naturaleza, silenciosamente esta haciendo su trabajo y seleccionando a los que podríamos llamar mas débiles para su extinción.

Dentro de cincuenta o sesenta años si no nos hemos autoexterminado, lo que va a pasar es que toda esta gente cuando muera no va a dejar nada detrás de ellos, ni hijos ni legado ni nada, pero otros si lo harán, gente que como he dicho antes tendrán que hacer un enorme esfuerzo, y no solo económico, para transmitir su legado a sus hijos, esta gente tendrá que tener unos valores y principios muy fuertemente incrustados dentro de ellos, gente que no va a permitir que a sus hijos sean manipulados y pervertidos por la sociedad actual, y mientras la mayor parte de la sociedad occidental se vaya extinguiendo poco a poco por su incapacidad de navegar en las aguas tormentosas de la era de la escasez, los que si son capaces de navegar esas aguas si podrán ir trasmitiendo su legado a las siguientes generaciones.

Cuando la nueva era de la escasez este plenamente instalada, ya no existirá eso de oposición y a vivir, paguita, chiringuito, que hay de lo mío, me ofendes, me siento tal y debes respetarme, etc, será o sobrevives o mueres punto.
Pero cuando todo ese proceso de transición haya concluido, lo que quedará será la élite, la escoria y la parte de la sociedad que si ha podido trasmitir su legado, es decir todas estas modas que ahora están destruyendo a la sociedad occidental se extinguirán, cuando todos estos hijos de la abundancia mueran, su legado morirá con ellos y así el ciclo volverá a empezar, la selección natural habrá hecho su trabajo.

Esto solo es válido para la sociedad occidental, que realmente es la única que ha tenido la oportunidad de vivir una autentica era de la abundancia, otras sociedades como las musulmanas por ejemplo, se mueven por otros principios y de momento se puede decir que los principios que mueven esas sociedades son muy fuertes y no han entrado en decadencia de momento, en el futuro quien sabe.

Quizás eso sea la explicación de Hombres fuertes tiempos de abundancia, tiempos de abundancia hombres debiles, hombres débiles tiempos de escasez, tiempos de escasez hombres fuertes.

PD: Para que nadie diga que soy un supremacista o un snob, yo también me incluyo dentro de los hijos de la abundancia con todas sus taras y debilidades, pero a mi no me tocará vivir lo peor de la era de la escasez, vuestros hijos? no se, no se.


----------



## mondeja (6 Sep 2022)

¿A quién cojones le importa que se extingan unos paletos que son tan cobardes que no quieren ni verlo? Deberíamos estar celebrándolo.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (6 Sep 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> A España le sobran 17 millones de habitantes actualmente con algo más de 47 millones esto no se sostiene, con 30 millones seríamos mucho más felices.



No se encuentran ni camareros, con 47 millones, como pa encontrarlos cayendo la población a 30 millones.


----------



## El sepulturero2 (6 Sep 2022)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> Cuando llegas a los 45 sin hijos o pareja la vida te resulta muy solitaria y triste.



Yo siempre he tenido pareja sin hijos y ya tengo 58 palos, es cuestión de saber engatusar a la mujer.
A vosotros os faltan habilidades sociales, vamos que sois unos losers.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (6 Sep 2022)

El sepulturero2 dijo:


> Yo siempre he tenido pareja sin hijos y ya tengo 58 palos, *es cuestión de saber engatusar a la mujer.*
> A vosotros os faltan habilidades sociales, vamos que sois unos losers.



Algunos hombres que han abrazado el Suicidio Demográfico como filosofía de vida, tienen capacidad pa engatusar mujeras, aconvenciendolas de no tener hijos pero, son cuatro gatos. La mayoría de los que han abrazado el Suicidio Demográfico, en realidad no lo han hecho por convicción, si no porque son unos Nuncafollistas de manual.


----------



## Atotrapo (6 Sep 2022)

A ver, la situación es bastante clara, primero que tener un hijo es una ruina, a menos que seas gente que pide la paguita autonómica o estatal en base aquello de “no tengo ná con que mantenerme, que me ayuden”, que entonces tienen 3-4 hijos porque el Estado les mantiene, si fuera como la mayoría de mortales que tienen que subsistir con su sueldo de remero o ayuda de los padres no tendrían ningún hijo.

Segundo sería otro efecto de rechazar tener hijos es el feminazismo y el Genaro, mucha mujer tiene el tarro comido, con aquello de es mi cuerpo y no me lo quiero malmeter porque el hombre solo suelta su esencia y no se come el embarazo, por tanto entra el propio egoísmo de la mujer.

Luego ya entran las crisis existenciales de la mujer de 12 a 28/30 años quieren vivir la vida, cuantos más hombres mejor, más experiencias para luego quejarme a las amigas de que todos los hombres son muy malos y solo “la quieren meter en caliente”, que difícil es encontrar pareja, luego se buscan a un pájaro que esté bien colocado (si es funcionario mejor) y a vivir que son 4 días con un hijo, cuando se aburren por pirámide de Maslow, le meten los cuernos, patada y a pagar el pájaro el hogar familiar mientras la otra se mete con el amante y malmete al hijo.

Y otro factor es aquella idea que nos meten de “cómo viene gente del sur, por sus tradiciones culturales de tener muchos hijos serán quienes nos pagarán las pensiones y por tanto se arregla el problema”, la mayoría sabemos que es fake ese argumento, porque hay un paro desmesurado y mucha de esta juventud pasan de estudiar o trabajar, prefieren hacer su vida y pedir la paga, otros si trabajan y cotizan, pero hay de todo, como con nuestros conciudadanos, espabilados hay en todas partes.

En conclusión, o nos ponemos las pilas o en 20 años estamos como en Francia o vamos abocados a ello, pero con esta ley de violencia de genaro complicado esta tener hijos a menos que pongas el piso a nombre de tu madre que es mujer


----------



## Maedhros (6 Sep 2022)

Es un análisis bastante certero y que concuerda perfectamente con lo que veo.

Se vive muy bien sin hijos, sobre todo si tienes un sueldo decente en una ciudad con buena oferta de ocio. El otro día me dijeron que las médicos son la profesión con menor tasa de fecundidad, lo cual desmonta el mantra de "no se tienen hijos porque no hay dinero".

A día de hoy sencillamente no compensa tener hijos, teniendo en cuenta que vas a acabar en una residencia tengas hijos o no... Mejor gastarte el tiempo y el dinero en disfrutar de la vida con 0 responsabilidades.


----------



## Autómata (6 Sep 2022)

Si los langostos quieren nietos que los paguen


----------



## Gorrino (6 Sep 2022)

LA CONCLUSIÓN DE ESOS ESTUDIOS ES CLÁRISIMA: ESPAÑA DEBE VOLVER AL NACIONAL-CATOLICISMO.


----------



## locodelacolina (6 Sep 2022)

Mientras haya leyes FEMINACIS contra los hombres no habrá natalidad y elmque tenga hijos se pone la soga al cuello. 
Preferimos importar gentuza delincuente para nutrir los negocios de PSOE-PODEMOS y Soros.


----------



## Anarcástico (6 Sep 2022)

Solución a la natalidad: 
Primer hijo -5% irpf
Segundo hijo -10% irpf
Tercer hijo exención irpf total


----------



## elvaquilla (6 Sep 2022)

Tales90 dijo:


> Yo opinio lo siguiente, creo que el problema de natalidad es muy grave. Se debe castigar ya socialmente a los que no hayan tenido ningún hijo o están por debajo al menos de la tasa de reposición 2,1 hijos por mujer. Por tanto lo que deciden no tener hijos van a sufrir un recorte del 50% en la pensión que les quede por no tener hijos, lo que solo han tenido 1 hijo recorte del 20% de lo que les quedara. Los que tengan dos o tres hijos cobraran el 100% de su pensión, además cada año tendrán beneficios fiscales en su declaración de la renta como sucede ahora pero ampliados, teniendo muy buenos descuentos aquel que tiene tres hijos. Los beneficios por familia numerosa empezarán en 2 hijos y 3 hijos se considerará familia numerosa especial. A partir de 4 hijos no se obtendrá ningún beneficio añadido ya que tampoco se pretende que la gente se reproduzca como ratas. Se busca que quede cubierta la tasa de reposición. Se beneficiara aquel que tenga 2 o 3 hijos, se castigará aquel que tenga 0 o 1 hijos, y se dejará igual aquel que sobrepase los tres no tendrá ningún beneficio extra. Los hijos pueden ser con varias parejas, adoptivos, etc.



XD


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (6 Sep 2022)

El sepulturero2 dijo:


> Yo siempre he tenido pareja sin hijos y ya tengo 58 palos, es cuestión de saber engatusar a la mujer.
> A vosotros os faltan habilidades sociales, vamos que sois unos losers.



Ok boomer


----------



## pocholito (6 Sep 2022)

Primero divorcio luego aborto luego divorcio express , viogen luego más aborto eso desde los 80 como queréis que la natalidad remonte es imposible con todos esos chiringuitos de denuncias y demas


----------



## pocholito (6 Sep 2022)

Ni es por pobreza ni por nada antes muchas familias no tenían nada y tenían más hijos aquí influye las políticas feminazis


----------



## Pacoviejas (6 Sep 2022)

El camino es precisamente el genocidio silencioso que es lo que están haciendo perfectamente nuestros líderes.
En otros paises europeos ya hay una falta de natalidad clara (dentro de los nativos) y poco a poco los inmigrantes africanos también lo van aplicando.
Creed a las élites: Para que queremos miles de millones de blancos si con un par de chinos podemos crear incluso mejores avances tecnológicos? Para que queremos ver a parejas felices si eso no aporta nada al estado, es decir, a nosotros? Para que queremos gente de clase media si cobran y viven bastante mejor que gente mestiza que podemos enseñar para cumplir las mismas tareas de mantenimiento?
A mi el otro día en el supermercado una chica que iva de mano con su pareja negra me miro en plan "este me llena y tu no" y yo le contesto con una mirada de superioridad, pues se que su destino esta sellado: tener hijos esclavos.
Os lo creáis o no, la agenda 2030 va a ser un petardito comparado con lo poco a poco que nos llevan jodiendo la vida durante los ultimos 40 años. No lo vamos a notar.


----------



## workforfood (6 Sep 2022)

La mayoría de la gente vive una vida de mierda y es consciente de ello, y pasa de reproducirse. Antes daba igual porque se pensaba que siendo mierda se podía salir de la mierda y por eso tenían hijos.


----------



## Guillotin (6 Sep 2022)

Up


----------



## Guillotin (6 Sep 2022)

El mejor anticonceptivo es el precio de la vivienda.
Anónimo chino.


----------



## auricooro (6 Sep 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> No me kies fekundar o ke?



Joder, la hermana fea de Perro Sanchez


----------



## Agosto (6 Sep 2022)

Los inmigrantes tienen hijos porque su concepto de familia es tradicional. Aquí la mujer debido al estado de bienestar tiene la posibilidad de sobrevivir fuera del matrimonio y junto a que como hombre hay que ser un irresponsable para tener hijos con la legislación actual, solo hay que sumar 2 + 2. No hay que buscar responsables si no que los individuos nos adaptamos a las circunstancias.
Que esta sociedad nuestra va a desaparecer como tal? Está claro.
Que el estado de bienestar actual desaparecerá en este contexto actual? Es probable.
Que con la jubilación deberian darnos una pastilla de cianuro para que llegado el momento en que no podamos ser autosuficentes poder irse con algo de dignidad del mundo ya que la vejez que nos tocará vivir será muy dura? Estaria bien. 
Pero bueno, esto de desaparecer las sociedades es el dia a dia en los libros de historia. Tampoco nos echemos las manos a la cabeza.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (6 Sep 2022)

Yo a este tinglado no le doy más de 20 años, entre las jubilaciones masivas de los boomers, luchas entre las grandes potencias por los recursos, África reventando por las costuras...esto no aguanta


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (6 Sep 2022)

Los motivos: mujeres putas y hombres sin empleo fijo.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (6 Sep 2022)

Maedhros dijo:


> Es un análisis bastante certero y que concuerda perfectamente con lo que veo.
> 
> Se vive muy bien sin hijos, sobre todo si tienes un sueldo decente en una ciudad con buena oferta de ocio. El otro día me dijeron que las médicos son la profesión con menor tasa de fecundidad, lo cual desmonta el mantra de "no se tienen hijos porque no hay dinero".
> 
> A día de hoy sencillamente no compensa tener hijos, teniendo en cuenta que vas a acabar en una residencia tengas hijos o no... Mejor gastarte el tiempo y el dinero en disfrutar de la vida con 0 responsabilidades.



Yo también conozco varios casos de gente que ha renunciado a tener hijos porque literalmente "vivo muy bien"


----------



## Nenos (6 Sep 2022)

A no ser que seas gitano o negro no puedes mantener a más de un hijo, a lo sumo dos. Si los dos trabajan, el niño se cría con Internet. Si solo trabaja uno el niño no come. Si no trabaja ninguno pues apaga y vámonos. 
Eso si, rememos bien fuerte para mantener a la basura gitabana y a los negros que nos pagarán las pensiones.


----------



## Felson (6 Sep 2022)

*La razón de falta de Natalidad es clara*
No creo que la pobre Clara pueda remediar ella sola el desastre.


----------



## jota1971 (6 Sep 2022)

Menudos rollos patateros meteis....Si pagas VIEJOS pues tienes VIEJOS, es sencillo, en Francia pagan a NIÑOS y tienen NIÑOS.....España es un pais de Viejos porque todo el presupuesto es para ellos...sin Piedad....todo pa las Momias.....QUE GRAN PAIS SI TUVIERA GENTE DECENTE....


----------



## Antiparticula (6 Sep 2022)

Cuanto más LgTBI+ , menos natalidad.

Es de cajón.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (6 Sep 2022)

El problema es que se les ha abierto las puertas del mundo laboral de par en par y con cuota de papo.
Ellas a su piti instagran escapadita y salir de copeteo.


----------



## MirkoCrocop88 (6 Sep 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Se compran un perro, llenan la nevera de Hagen Dazs, y se apuntas a Pilates o al crucero de singles por si tienen suerte.



Goooderrr has clavado a la perra pvta que me cago el alma a pelo. 

Se trajo un come coños a los 2 días de dejarme y en lugar de llenar la nevera de helados llenaba los cajones de Kit Kat y cajas de cápsulas para que se le fuera apetito.

El pilates los Kit Kat y las cápsulas ya venían de serie a mí me cambio por el perro.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (6 Sep 2022)

MirkoCrocop88 dijo:


> Goooderrr has clavado a la perra pvta que me cago el alma a pelo.
> 
> Se trajo un come coños a los 2 días de dejarme y en lugar de llenar la nevera de helados llenaba los cajones de Kit Kat y cajas de cápsulas para que se le fuera apetito.
> 
> El pilates los Kit Kat y las cápsulas ya venían de serie a mí me cambio por el perro.



Tranquilo. En este foro somos legión los que hemos pasado por lo mismo.


----------



## usuario baneado (6 Sep 2022)

Ayy las paguitas y las subvenciones por niños. Todo se acaba cuando nadie rema en A


----------



## Paddy McAloon (6 Sep 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> Es necesario garantizar que nuestra población étnica y sólo esta tiene acceso en el futuro a nuestra tierra y recursos.



Solo te falta el "Heil Hitler!".


----------



## Paddy McAloon (6 Sep 2022)

Tales90 dijo:


> Yo opinio lo siguiente, creo que el problema de natalidad es muy grave. Se debe castigar ya socialmente a los que no hayan tenido ningún hijo o están por debajo al menos de la tasa de reposición 2,1 hijos por mujer. Por tanto lo que deciden no tener hijos van a sufrir un recorte del 50% en la pensión que les quede por no tener hijos, lo que solo han tenido 1 hijo recorte del 20% de lo que les quedara. Los que tengan dos o tres hijos cobraran el 100% de su pensión, además cada año tendrán beneficios fiscales en su declaración de la renta como sucede ahora pero ampliados, teniendo muy buenos descuentos aquel que tiene tres hijos. Los beneficios por familia numerosa empezarán en 2 hijos y 3 hijos se considerará familia numerosa especial. A partir de 4 hijos no se obtendrá ningún beneficio añadido ya que tampoco se pretende que la gente se reproduzca como ratas. Se busca que quede cubierta la tasa de reposición. Se beneficiara aquel que tenga 2 o 3 hijos, se castigará aquel que tenga 0 o 1 hijos, y se dejará igual aquel que sobrepase los tres no tendrá ningún beneficio extra. Los hijos pueden ser con varias parejas, adoptivos, etc.



A quien se debe "castigar socialmente" es a los fachas como tú.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (6 Sep 2022)

Carlos Jose Lopez dijo:


> Razon no te falta sobre cual es la raiz del problema y como se podria solucionar.
> Pero desde los anos 90 el programa en occidente no es ese, no es asegurar la continuidad de la sociedad occidental.
> Sino invitarnos a auto-extinguirnos, e ir remplazandonos poco a poco por moronegros, mucho mas dociles (les das una mezquita y ya estan contentos; si se revuelven, son tan estupidos e incapaces de cualquier forma inteligente de organizacion, que con cuatro antidisturbios te los quitas de en medio; etc.).
> Todo esta hecho para que los blancos desaparezcamos. Saben perfectamente lo que hacen.
> ...



Efectivamente, los fachas blanquitos vais a desaparecer de la faz de la Tierra.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (6 Sep 2022)

Valorimaginario dijo:


> Cristiano Ronaldo 5, Messi 3. Cuiff 3, Van Basten 2, Beckenbauer 5. Ronaldo 2, Di Stéfano 6.



Te has dejado a Sergio Ramos.


----------



## Tales90 (6 Sep 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> A quien se debe "castigar socialmente" es a los fachas como tú.



Facha facha facha facha... No sabeis decir otra cosa o que? El puto cerebro no os da para argumentar un poco?? Ya se tu respuesta no hace falta que me contestes(facha jajaja)


----------



## Gubelkian (7 Sep 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Solo te falta el "Heil Hitler!".



En absoluto: soy un indígena y reclamo mis derechos sobre las tierras que me quieren arrebatar.


----------



## Gubelkian (7 Sep 2022)

Burbujarras dijo:


> Paranoias de los monaguillos de la fachurria. Sin inmis os quejaríais de otra cosa, gitanos, comunijtah, conservathots o la clase baja



Al contrario: no soy fascista, sino ecologista e indigenista.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (7 Sep 2022)

El problema no es economico, el problema es que hay gente de 45 años que se cree que sigue teniendo 17. Infantilismo brutal y nula asuncion de obligaciones (que son las que nos hacen madurar y nos convierten en adultos responsables, ademas nos permiten anticipar y gestionar "el futuro"). Y no hay mayor obligacion en este mundo que formar y cuidar una familia.


----------



## Burbujarras (7 Sep 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> Al contrario: no soy fascista, sino ecologista e indigenista.



Bah. Los extremos se unen y tal


----------



## Paddy McAloon (7 Sep 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> En absoluto: soy un indígena y reclamo mis derechos sobre las tierras que me quieren arrebatar.



La propiedad privada no entiende de "razas".


----------



## Paddy McAloon (7 Sep 2022)

Tales90 dijo:


> Facha facha facha facha... No sabeis decir otra cosa o que? El puto cerebro no os da para argumentar un poco?? Ya se tu respuesta no hace falta que me contestes(facha jajaja)



¿No serás multi del otro Tales?


----------



## Gubelkian (7 Sep 2022)

Burbujarras dijo:


> Bah. Los extremos se unen y tal



En absoluto: defiendo el derecho de mi pueblo a la tierra que históricamente le corresponde, a liberarla deextranjeros ajenos a nuestra tribu y a mantener el medio ambien de de España como siempre ha existido, con su ganadería tradicional y evitando la dañina agricultura y ganadería intensivas. No tenemos por qué producir para el resto del planeta, sino para nosotros, y para eso es imprescindible que seamos menos de 20 millones. La presión sobre los recursos hídricos es insostenible, y ya sabemos quienes sobran en España.


----------



## Burbujarras (7 Sep 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> El problema no es economico, el problema es que hay gente de 45 años que se cree que sigue teniendo 17. Infantilismo brutal y nula asuncion de obligaciones (que son las que nos hacen madurar y nos convierten en adultos responsables, ademas nos permiten anticipar y gestionar "el futuro"). Y no hay mayor obligacion en este mundo que formar y cuidar una familia.



Boomeradas. Hay muchas más reglas, leyes, paranoias y moral hoy en día que antes, mucha más "seguridad" y menos "libertad", poniendo a todo langosto pontificante de la juventuc nini en una posición extraparódica. Es como comparar el campechano con el preparao; e imaginarse al segundo cargándose a su hermano y cayéndosele una lumi preñada del club de alterne que frecuentaba.


----------



## Gubelkian (7 Sep 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> La propiedad privada no entiende de "razas".



Precisamente: debemos aprobar una nueva constitución que imponga dificultades a la venta de tierras o recursos de nuestro pueblo a extranjeros. Otros países ya tienen restricciones para eso y los pueblos originarios están reclamándolo cada vez más.

Yo no he hablado de razas sino de pueblos originarios, y yo pertenezco a un pueblo indígena y originario europeo. Tengo una tierra por la que luchar y que no tengo que compartir con invasores.


----------



## Burbujarras (7 Sep 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> En absoluto: defiendo el derecho de mi pueblo a la tierra que históricamente le corresponde, a liberarla deextranjeros ajenos a nuestra tribu y a mantener el medio ambien de de España como siempre ha existido, con su ganadería tradicional y evitando la dañina agricultura y ganadería intensivas. No tenemos por qué producir para el resto del planeta, sino para nosotros, y para eso es imprescindible que seamos menos de 20 millones. La presión sobre los recursos hídricos es insostenible, y ya sabemos quienes sobran en España.



Pues los recursos hídricos me acuerdo cuando Aragón no quería darlos a Murcia. Y si eres vasco, el pelo de Irantxun podado como la castellana y aún así no follarás. Otro problema del indigenismo es la línea recta con el incest pron.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (7 Sep 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> Precisamente: debemos aprobar una nueva constitución que imponga dificultades a la venta de tierras o recursos de nuestro pueblo a extranjeros. Otros países ya tienen restricciones para eso y los pueblos originarios están reclamándolo cada vez más.



Pues entonces preocúpate de las multinacionales yanquis y no de los "moronegros".


----------



## Mostoles (7 Sep 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> El problema no es economico, el problema es que hay gente de 45 años que se cree que sigue teniendo 17. Infantilismo brutal y nula asuncion de obligaciones (que son las que nos hacen madurar y nos convierten en adultos responsables, ademas nos permiten anticipar y gestionar "el futuro"). Y no hay mayor obligacion en este mundo que formar y cuidar una familia.



Pues precisamente porque somos adultos responsables que nos adelantamos a los acontecimientos y pensamos en el futuro, sabemos que es mucho mas sencillo y probable sobrevivir sin cargas familiares que con ellas.


----------



## ashe (7 Sep 2022)

el problema no es tanto la bajada de natalidad sino la substitución, sobran todos los extranjeros y no estaría mal empezar a legalizar los vientres de alquiler para quien quiera por ej ser padre sin tener que aguantar la arpia de turno


----------



## Paddy McAloon (7 Sep 2022)

Pacoviejas dijo:


> A mi el otro día en el supermercado una chica que *iva* de mano con su pareja negra me miro en plan "este me llena y tu no" y yo le contesto con una mirada de superioridad, pues se que su destino esta sellado: tener hijos esclavos.



El IVA es el Impuesto sobre el Valor Añadido.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (7 Sep 2022)

ashe dijo:


> el problema no es tanto la bajada de natalidad sino la substitución, sobran todos los extranjeros y no estaría mal empezar a legalizar los vientres de alquiler para quien quiera por ej ser padre sin tener que aguantar la arpia de turno



Los que sobran sois los machas (machistas+fachas) como tú.


----------



## Gubelkian (7 Sep 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Pues entonces preocúpate de las multinacionales yanquis y no de los "moronegros".



Cada cosa a su tiempo. Pero lo primero es reducir la población no indígena del país porque la sobreexplotación de recursos es ya inasumible en España. Y habrá que hacerlo por las buenas, cn instrumentos jurídicos adecuados, como la deportación masiva y la desnaturalización, o por las malas recurriendo a la fuerza.

Es necesario iniciar una campaña sobre la población no étnica de que sobran aquí porque dañan los recursos de los indígenas.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (7 Sep 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> Cada cosa a su tiempo. Pero lo primero es reducir la población no indígena del país porque la sobreexplotación de recursos es ya inasumible en España. Y habrá que hacerlo por las buenas, cn instrumentos jurídicos adecuados, como la deportación masiva y la desnaturalización, o por las malas recurriendo a la fuerza.



Lo que hay que hacer es reducir toda la población, incluyendo la indígena.


----------



## Gubelkian (7 Sep 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Lo que hay que hacer es reducir toda la población, incluyendo la indígena.



Ahí está la cuestión: la población étnica española se está reduciendo, no hay más que ver la pirámide de población, pero la extranjera no. La población no deja de aumentar artificialmente. Por ello hay que expulsar a la población no indígena que claramente sobra. (la no itinerante sobra en su totalidad).

Lo ideal sería tener España con una población no superior a 20 millones de personas para no sobrecargar los ecosistemas y no producir alimentación para exportación en ningún caso.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (7 Sep 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> Ahí está la cuestión: la población étnica española se está reduciendo, no hay más que ver la pirámide de población, pero la extranjera no. La población no deja de aumentar artificialmente. Por ello hay que expulsar a la población no indígena que claramente sobra. (la no itinerante sobra en su totalidad).



Para mí el criterio "étnico" no es válido. Eso se llama nazionalismo.


----------



## toni90 (7 Sep 2022)

no hay natalidad porque no hay trabajo, una civilizacion que prospera y la gente tiene un sueldo y puede vivir de forma digna acaba subiendo la natalidad.

en cambio en una españa venezolanizada donde hay precariedad laboral principalmente, se destrozan millones de puestos de empleo y con dinero publico de los contribuyentes se fomenta el aborto y atacar al hombre emprendedor pues ya lo tienes blanco y en botella.


----------



## Mark_ (7 Sep 2022)

Otzi_Reloaded dijo:


> Si quieren evitar nuestra extinción, la única solución es dar estímulos negativos a los que NO tienen hijos, peor sanidad, fiscalidad y peores opciones de empleo e incluso de educación..¿porque no un sueldo básico a los estudiantes con niños (hasta los 27)? ¿No es mas lógico dárselo a ellos que a gente perfectamente válida para trabajar y sin cargas?



Eso es una aberración, y además no serviría para nada. 

Criar a un hijo exige una dedicación de 24 horas al día 7 días a la semana durante los primeros 5-6 años, y es como mínimo. Es un trabajo mucho más exigente a nivel físico y mental que estar 8 horas en un curro, y más en los que las mujeres se desempeñan.

Asi que tu mismo te has respondido en el post, el problema es la incorporación de la mujer al mercado laboral. Es incompatible trabajar y criar a sus hijos.

Desde la primera civilización hasta la nuestra el pilar en el que se han sustentado todas ha sido en la familia. En ninguna civilización anterior las mujeres han dejado se ejercer su papel biológico y primario, que es el de procear y criar a sus hijos.

Nosotros nos hemos creído más listos que nadie. Y así nos está yendo y peor que nos va a ir. Nos vamos a extinguir para nada porque los que nos van a sustituir no tienen la capacidad de coger el relevo de nuestra civilización, y tampoco tienen la más mínima intención.

Europa dentro de un par de siglos será una extensión de África con algunos pequeños oasis de civilización que hayan logrado resisitir.


----------



## RC1492 (7 Sep 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> La población mundial acercándose a los 8.000 millones y la gente quejándose de no sé qué natalidad.



Contabiliza cuantos de esos 8.000 millones son blancos.

Entre negros, amarillos e indios llegan a 6.000 millones fácil ¿todavía crees que el problema de natalidad no importa en occidente? 

En Europa, América y Oceanía la población blanca no llega a los 1.000 millones, lo acabo de comprobar.

La bomba negra esta siendo producida aposta para acabar con toda Europa, nos esperan décadas de invasión y la venida del tercer mundo a todo occidente.


----------



## RDMS (7 Sep 2022)

Desde pequeñas a las niñas se las igualan a las niños y no son iguales ellas tienen un don de crear vida y claro como buscan estabilidad económica compitiendo con hombres hasta los 35 pasa lo que pasa


----------



## nekcab (7 Sep 2022)

Tadeus dijo:


> Cuando la nueva era de la escasez este plenamente instalada, ya no existirá eso de oposición y a vivir, paguita, chiringuito, que hay de lo mío, me ofendes, me siento tal y debes respetarme, etc, será o sobrevives o mueres punto.
> 
> Pero cuando todo ese proceso de transición haya concluido, lo que quedará será:
> -la élite
> ...




Digamos que usted ha expuesto la visión global mientras que el resto de foreros han preferido desarrollar en concreto la fase de caída. Y es que todos los puntos expuestos son acertados y constituyen un todo en esa fase de caída de civilización.


----------



## skinnyemail (7 Sep 2022)

Irónicamente Ali G tenía razón.

Las feministas son un cáncer quinta columnista. Echamos a delincuentes y cardos y dejamos entrar a tías buenas de piel clara( rusas, ucras, alemanas, suizas, francesas, noruegas...) mezclando el ADN español con pizpis guiris.
Nuestras bigotudas botijeras deben desaparecer para evolucionar a un tipo de mujer mejor y mas evolucionada.


----------



## Alfa555 (7 Sep 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Los que sobran sois los machas (machistas+fachas) como tú.



Y el que decide los que sobran ,también sobra ..


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (7 Sep 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> España es un país superpoblado



Opinión de bar y de oveja.
Dame un solo estudio donde se diga que es superpoblado.


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (7 Sep 2022)

Otzi_Reloaded dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo, pero eso es otro debate..España sería un pais ideal para 25-30 millones, con población estable y sin inmigrantes (o al menos aquellos muy top que realmente aporten algo)
> Los gobiernos de momento no entran en el problema porque están sustituyendo la población por otras razas.



No es superpoblado.


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (7 Sep 2022)

Sigue poniéndote excusas.
No es España el único país del mundo.
La realidad es que no queréis por comodidad, se vive mejor sin problemas.
Si quisieseis realmente huiríais del país para evitar viogenes y pagar pensiones.


----------



## Romu (7 Sep 2022)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> Cuando llegas a los 45 sin hijos o pareja la vida te resulta muy solitaria y triste.



Esta frase es la cruda realidad.
Si el pack va a compañado de estar sin trabajo o tener una hipoteca hasta los 65 ..... entran ganas de tomarse de golpe todas las pastillas de la farmacia y no despertarse.


----------



## Romu (7 Sep 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> Reducir nuestra población es muy necesario para evitar esquilmar los recursos de España.
> 
> España es un país superpoblado.
> 
> ...



Hablemos claro:
El problema de España es una pésima visión estadista . Todo centralizado y radial.
Nos quieren pobres, esclavos e idiotas.
Se podría vivir muy dignamente y con calidad de vida por toda España.
Sin embargo, lo que ha primado es una puta especulación inmobiliaria y pésimas inversiones de todo tipo.

Sólo en los grandes núcleos urbanos está la gente hacinada viviendo en colmenas de pisos de mierda. 
Hay un excedente de ladrillo por todas partes ,se sigue edificando y encima mal.

Los inmigrantes son los que estan repoblando este país..... tienen una media de tres churrumbeles mientras que los locales hacen lo mismo en versión perruna .Prefieren perros a niños así de claro.
Y los gobiernos con su visión cenútria dan paguitas a las familias de los "nuevos españoles" no a los "nuevos perrunos"

Los ancianos necesitan afecto humano no un robot que les dé la pastillita o les tome la temperatura cada mañana ...

Y así con todo .....


----------



## chad1950 (7 Sep 2022)

Otzi_Reloaded dijo:


> Luego hay un porcentaje muy alto de mujeres y hombres que directamente NO QUIEREN hijos, y es que se vive muy bien hasta los 45 años sin cargas. Es el porcentaje natural de gente que vive al día y no visualizan su madurez o no quieren enfrentarse a ella (claro reflejo del infantilismo de la sociedad)
> 
> Si quieren evitar nuestra extinción, la única solución es dar estímulos negativos a los que NO tienen hijos, peor sanidad, fiscalidad y peores opciones de empleo e incluso de educación..¿porque no un sueldo básico a los estudiantes con niños (hasta los 27)? ¿No es mas lógico dárselo a ellos que a gente perfectamente válida para trabajar y sin cargas?



Antes de mandarte al ignore por ser uno de los usuarios con el IQ más bajo del foro, primero voy a desmontar tu mierda. Especialmente estos dos párrafos.

Primero, no querer tener descendencia no es traduce a inmadurez. La madurez está ligada a las actitudes de uno hacia ciertos aspectos de la vida. En el caso de tener (o no tener) hijos, si una persona está decidida a no dejar descendencia, por X ó Y razón, y aún así es consciente que puede ser una persona competente y completa, entonces ya es más madura que la persona que piensa que un hijo llenará sus vacíos en la vida. De hecho, esta es una perspectiva egoísta, pues un hijo no tiene la obligación ni el deber de llenar tus vacíos personales.

Además ser padre no necesariamente te convierte en alguien más maduro, no me creéis? Pues echadle un vistazo al concepto de _familia disfuncional. _

Segundo, tu proposición de recortar beneficios económicos y sociales a la gente sin hijos es una medida directamente orwelliana, por no decir fascista. Propio de los países del tercer mundo de los que habláis. Buena suerte intentando eso con personas que no quieren tener descendencia pero que incluso están dispuestas a ir más lejos que aquellas que sí. Tener o no tener hijos es una decisión muy ÍNTIMA. Y nadie, ni siquiera el Estado (y mucho menos las corporaciones), debería interferir en ello.

Por último, me gustaría agregar que las personas (generalmente hombres) que publican este tipo de basura son los mismos que se quejan de que sus derechos se infringen porque el Estado les recomienda (no obliga) a que sigan los protocolos sanitarios para prevenir la propagación de una enfermedad.

Además también me atrevería a decir que son los mismos hombres acomplejados con miedo a quedarse solos que saben que serán rechazados sin piedad por mujeres educadas que priorizan su trabajo/carrera/realización personal por encima de ser madre.


----------



## Rael (7 Sep 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> Reducir nuestra población es muy necesario para evitar esquilmar los recursos de España.
> 
> España es un país superpoblado.
> 
> Permitir el crecimiento sin control nos abocaría al hambre o a vivir en un estercolero como Nigeria.



Pentti Linkola no lo habria explicado mejor.


----------



## chad1950 (7 Sep 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Es fácil: no hay trabajo, sin trabajo no hay casa, sin casa no hay vida, sin vida a futuro no hay churumbeles porque no hay pasta.



No.


----------



## Gubelkian (7 Sep 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Para mí el criterio "étnico" no es válido. Eso se llama nazionalismo.



para ti no, pero es un criterio que la mayoría de la humanidad aplica sistemáticament. y con gran arraigo histórico.


----------



## antonio estrada (7 Sep 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> Reducir nuestra población es muy necesario para evitar esquilmar los recursos de España.
> 
> España es un país superpoblado.
> 
> ...



España es el granero y el invernadero de Europa. Decir que España está superpoblada es un poco atrevido. Lo que está es mal distribuida la población (solo Madrid y costas) y los recursos (solo Madrid y costas). No creo que ese problema se solucione trayendo moros. 

Los recursos energéticos están interesadamente capados. Llenar España de molinos ya se hizo cuando Cervantes, hay que pensar en otra cosa. Y mejorar los hídricos, si la idea es ir dinamitando las presas que se hicieron en tiempos de Franco, no parece la idea que llevan.


----------



## astur_burbuja (7 Sep 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> La solución pasa por la deportación forzosa (más bien repatriación y desnaturalización de habitantes no étnicos).
> 
> No hay otro camino para nuestra superviviencia



Que no trabajen. Ejemplo: moras de 60 años con toallas enrroladas que no entiendes que cojones hacen aqui

Pero además, hay que tirar al mar (porque no hay pais que los tengan que aceptar) a los españoles inútiles, vagos y llorones.

Yo voto por deshacernos de la generación Millennial. Salvo que demuestren lo contrario en un examen de de dos meses de su dia a dia, serán etiquetados como lo que son a nivel mundial. Un cáncer de generación fallida.


----------



## Cabrejas (7 Sep 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Que no trabajen. Ejemplo: moras de 60 años con toallas enrroladas que no entiendes que cojones hacen aqui
> 
> Pero además, hay que tirar al mar (porque no hay pais que los tengan que aceptar) a los españoles inútiles, vagos y llorones.
> 
> Yo voto por deshacernos de la generación Millennial. Salvo que demuestren lo contrario en un examen de de dos meses de su dia a dia, serán etiquetados como lo que son a nivel mundial. Un cáncer de generación fallida.



La generación milenial se hacía adulta en la crisis de 2008, cuando el país estaba destrozado. Claramente los nacidos en los 70 y 80 han hundido este país, han tenido los mejores años de su historia y lo han echado abajo, deberían ser ellos quien pagasen los platos rotos si quieres buscar a alguien.

Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## astur_burbuja (7 Sep 2022)

Cabrejas dijo:


> La generación milenial se hacía adulta en la crisis de 2008, cuando el país estaba destrozado. Claramente los nacidos en los 70 y 80 han hundido este país, han tenido los mejores años de su historia y lo han echado abajo, deberían ser ellos quien pagasen los platos rotos si quieres buscar a alguien.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk



Me da igual quien ha hundido o no. Niñas que no quieren arremangarse y su aporte a la nave es llorar y llorar de fondo, al puto agua.


----------



## astur_burbuja (7 Sep 2022)

Cabrejas dijo:


> La generación milenial se hacía adulta en la crisis de 2008, cuando el país estaba destrozado. Claramente los nacidos en los 70 y 80 han hundido este país, han tenido los mejores años de su historia y lo han echado abajo, deberían ser ellos quien pagasen los platos rotos si quieres buscar a alguien.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk




Y me extraña para ser la “generación mejor preparada de la Historia” que los Millennial consideren culpables a personas de 45-55 años que estan trabajando, y llevan trabajando 20-30 años y lo tienen que seguir haciendo porque no son ricos ni tienen herencias, mientras se pasa por encima a los poderosos, politicos, medios de comunicacion etc.

Es muy significativo (para todas las demás generaciones, las “tontas”), que las “opiniones” y “valores” de los Millennials coincidan 100% con los intereses y eslóganes el Sistema.

Primera vez en la Historia que los “rebeldes” viven y defienden el ideal del que manda.


----------



## joser_jr (7 Sep 2022)

Otzi_Reloaded dijo:


> En resumen, volver al equilibrio natural en el que la familia es una necesidad de supervivencia como individuo, porque como individuos nos puede beneficiar no tener descendencia, pero como especie es la extinción.



Con 8000 millones habitantes, faltan muchas décadas para que sea un problema real. El mundo no está mejor con 8000 millones que con 2000 millones.

Eso sí, si dentro de 70/100 años la cosa sigue igual, sí que habrá que empezar a hacer algo.


----------



## Gubelkian (7 Sep 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Que no trabajen. Ejemplo: moras de 60 años con toallas enrroladas que no entiendes que cojones hacen aqui
> 
> Pero además, hay que tirar al mar (porque no hay pais que los tengan que aceptar) a los españoles inútiles, vagos y llorones.
> 
> Yo voto por deshacernos de la generación Millennial. Salvo que demuestren lo contrario en un examen de de dos meses de su dia a dia, serán etiquetados como lo que son a nivel mundial. Un cáncer de generación fallida.



En cuanto desaparezcan los extranjeros que sobran, no va a haber problemas de trabajo o de salarios más. Va a haber más del que pueden realizar. Hasta en la agricultura se va a pagar bien.


----------



## Mizraim (7 Sep 2022)

Y a mi que, que se extinga una población follavacunas al 97% es una bendición de Dios, disfrutad, honk honk.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (7 Sep 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> La mejor opción y la más barata.



La mejor opción nunca es la más barata.


----------



## ShellShock (7 Sep 2022)

La razón se llama FEMINISMO. Si me apuras, PROGRESISMO como término más general.

Los que dicen que no se tienen hijos porque no hay dinero y no se puede tener casa y tal no tienen ni idea. Hace 100 años los obreros tenían hijos y vivían hacinados con padres y abuelos en pisos de 2 habitaciones y baño compartido con los vecinos en corralas de mierda y agujeros infectos en suburbios industriales. Hace 500 años tenían churumbeles en chozas con techo de barro y suelo de estiércol, sobre camas de paja y con una única estancia compartida con la mula y los cerdos.

El problema está en la forma de pensar. Y sobre todo en la forma de pensar de las mujeres actuales, que están infectadas de FEMINISMO que las echa a perder totalmente.

Antes morir sólo que pasar 10 minutos con una PUTA FEMINISTA ASQUEROSA.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (7 Sep 2022)

EL FARAON dijo:


> ...



Jajjajjajajajjaaj


San Mohamed de Mustafá en breve


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (7 Sep 2022)

Tales90 dijo:


> Yo opinio lo siguiente, creo que el problema de natalidad es muy grave. Se debe castigar ya socialmente a los que no hayan tenido ningún hijo o están por debajo al menos de la tasa de reposición 2,1 hijos por mujer. Por tanto lo que deciden no tener hijos van a sufrir un recorte del 50% en la pensión que les quede por no tener hijos, lo que solo han tenido 1 hijo recorte del 20% de lo que les quedara. Los que tengan dos o tres hijos cobraran el 100% de su pensión, además cada año tendrán beneficios fiscales en su declaración de la renta como sucede ahora pero ampliados, teniendo muy buenos descuentos aquel que tiene tres hijos. Los beneficios por familia numerosa empezarán en 2 hijos y 3 hijos se considerará familia numerosa especial. A partir de 4 hijos no se obtendrá ningún beneficio añadido ya que tampoco se pretende que la gente se reproduzca como ratas. Se busca que quede cubierta la tasa de reposición. Se beneficiara aquel que tenga 2 o 3 hijos, se castigará aquel que tenga 0 o 1 hijos, y se dejará igual aquel que sobrepase los tres no tendrá ningún beneficio extra. Los hijos pueden ser con varias parejas, adoptivos, etc.



Que pensión? Algunos vivís en dimensión langosto y no os enteráis de nada.


----------



## Aeneas2 (7 Sep 2022)

El problema es el ESTADO.

El Estado QUIERE IMPUESTOS, pues LOS SUBE.

El pueblo necesita DINERO para pagarlos. Pues las MUJERES A TRABAJAR.

Las mujeres trabajan, las familias tienen un exceso de dinero, el Estado VUELVE A SUBIR LOS IMPUESTOS.

Y ahora las familias trabajando los dos ya no llegan, y además la mujer trabaja y no hay críos.

La LEY DE HIERRO DEL ESTADO. Apretará todo lo que pueda hasta la subsistencia a sus vasallos, excepto que en sus objetivos estratégicos sea necesario tener momentaneamente una clase media.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (7 Sep 2022)

AssGaper dijo:


> Siempre lo he dicho: ATACAR Y ACABAR CON LA IDENTIDAD DE UN PUEBLO, ES EL ARMA DEFINITIVA PARA SU EXTERMINIO SOMETERLE LA VOLUNTAD A LOS INTERESES DE LA ELITE Y EL NUEVO ORDEN MUNDIAL.
> 
> Las herramientas para atacar al nucleo de una nacion es la familia. Sin familia no hay vecinos. Sin vecinos no hay comunidades. Sin comunidades no hay naciones y sin naciones no hay paises.
> 
> ...



Joder, pero tal cual, les has escupido pero bien en el ojete, querido ass


----------



## Jackblack (7 Sep 2022)

jus dijo:


> A ver, ya en los años 80 en España bajó la natalidad sin despeinarse y la URSS aún existía.
> 
> EL problema se llama creación de estado de bienestar (impuestos + paguitas) + sistema educativo que te obliga a especializarte/estudiar hasta los mil años + envejecimientos de la población (acaparación de recursos como la vivienda al no morirse ni blas) + métodos anticonceptivos + aumento de ocio
> 
> ...



Teniendo en cuenta que el 10% de la población acapara el 70% d la riqueza...con exterminar a ese 10% en la guerra d la q hablas...
Y de paso eliminar 2/3 d la administración y políticos.
Con eso todo solucionado.
De nada.


----------



## Avulense64 (7 Sep 2022)

chad1950 dijo:


> Antes de mandarte al ignore por ser uno de los usuarios con el IQ más bajo del foro, primero voy a desmontar tu mierda. Especialmente estos dos párrafos.
> 
> Primero, no querer tener descendencia no es traduce a inmadurez. La madurez está ligada a las actitudes de uno hacia ciertos aspectos de la vida. En el caso de tener (o no tener) hijos, si una persona está decidida a no dejar descendencia, por X ó Y razón, y aún así es consciente que puede ser una persona competente y completa, entonces ya es más madura que la persona que piensa que un hijo llenará sus vacíos en la vida. De hecho, esta es una perspectiva egoísta, pues un hijo no tiene la obligación ni el deber de llenar tus vacíos personales.
> 
> ...



Es absolutamente ridículo asociar tener hijos a madurez. Hay mucha gente con hijos que es inmadura, pésima persona y pésimos padres., pero aquí siguen con el rollito de tener hijos = maduro, responsable y no tenerlos = hedonista, infantil. Lo dicho, absurdo, no hay más que echar un ojo a nuestro alrededor para ver que es falso. Mis hijos no tienen hijos y son maduros, responsables, ni gastan en viajes ni en tontunas más allá de lo que hace cualquier persona con hijos. Y el que lo haga pues perfecto, cada uno vive su vida como le da la gana, por ahí uno decía que la gente no quiere sacrificios ni responsabilidades y que por eso no quieren hijos y que eso está muy mal, que quieren vivir una vida sin preocupaciones...¿y qué tiene de malo?¿es que hay que venir a este mundo a estar jodido por cojones, a tener hijos que no quieres, a vivir una vida que no te gusta? Mucha envidia es lo que veo.


----------



## Tales90 (7 Sep 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Que pensión? Algunos vivís en dimensión langosto y no os enteráis de nada.



Sino se aplican medidas como la que propongo, efectivamente no va a haber ningún tipo de pensión y posiblemente ya sea muy tarde para tomarlas. Así que cada uno se vaya preparando para cuando no pueda trabajar y tenga que vivir otros 10 años más de los 70 a los 80 o seguramente dan la opción de que te apliquen la eutanasia.


----------



## Chocochomocho (7 Sep 2022)

Na na na... Ingeniería social. Va a pensar una mujer sobre su beneficio a largo plazo y no tirar de sus emociones y seguir al rebaño... Claro.


----------



## frankie83 (7 Sep 2022)

Otzi_Reloaded dijo:


> porque no un sueldo básico a los estudiantes con niños (hasta los 27)



Totalmente de acuerdo 

Hace falta mucho incentivo, y por supuesto fronteras cerradas a cal y canto


----------



## Teniente_Dan (7 Sep 2022)

ashe dijo:


> el problema no es tanto la bajada de natalidad sino la substitución, sobran todos los extranjeros y no estaría mal empezar a legalizar los vientres de alquiler para quien quiera por ej ser padre sin tener que aguantar la arpia de turno



Estoy convencido de que ante la debacle eso se acabará legalizando y hasta fomentando, y además casi de la noche a la mañana


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (7 Sep 2022)

Tales90 dijo:


> Sino se aplican medidas como la que propongo, efectivamente no va a haber ningún tipo de pensión y posiblemente ya sea muy tarde para tomarlas. Así que cada uno se vaya preparando para cuando no pueda trabajar y tenga que vivir otros 10 años más de los 70 a los 80 o seguramente dan la opción de que te apliquen la eutanasia.



Vamos, que has dicho una subnormalidad, habláis de cosas que ya no tienen fundamento ni sostenimiento económico.

Ha colapsado todo como el amstrad del calvo.

Que cada cual se busque las castañas y salga de este infierno


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (7 Sep 2022)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> Ok boomer



Ya ha comido ignore


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (7 Sep 2022)

jota1971 dijo:


> Menudos rollos patateros meteis....Si pagas VIEJOS pues tienes VIEJOS, es sencillo, en Francia pagan a NIÑOS y tienen NIÑOS.....España es un pais de Viejos porque todo el presupuesto es para ellos...sin Piedad....todo pa las Momias.....QUE GRAN PAIS SI TUVIERA GENTE DECENTE....



Niños moronegros aajajjjajajajjajajaujajaujajajajjauajajjajajajajajajjajhahajj

Jota boomer, ese gran JEZTOR


----------



## Tales90 (7 Sep 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Vamos, que has dicho una subnormalidad, habláis de cosas que ya no tienen fundamento ni sostenimiento económico.
> 
> Ha colapsado todo como el amstrad del calvo.
> 
> Que cada cual se busque las castañas y salga de este infierno



Todavía no ha colapsado todo, tu ves que las pensiones no se paguen? Tu ves que no quede gente joven para tener hijos? Todavía en un movimiento fuerte y radical se puede invertir esto, pero lo veo muy difícil no porque no sea posible que lo es sino porque décadas educando a la gente en una forma de vida totalmente suicida no se cambia en una o dos década, que es el tiempo que tenemos hasta el punto de no retorno y colapso y fin para dejar de ser lo que somos y ser otra cosa, que ya se verá lo que es.


----------



## Aguilucho (7 Sep 2022)

Otzi_Reloaded dijo:


> Si quieren evitar nuestra extinción, *la única solución es dar estímulos negativos a los que NO tienen hijos, peor sanidad, fiscalidad y peores opciones de empleo e incluso de educación..*¿porque no un sueldo básico a los estudiantes con niños (hasta los 27)? ¿No es mas lógico dárselo a ellos que a gente perfectamente válida para trabajar y sin cargas?
> 
> En resumen, volver al equilibrio natural en el que la familia es una necesidad de supervivencia como individuo, porque como individuos nos puede beneficiar no tener descendencia, pero como especie es la extinción.
> 
> Me van a llover las hostias, pero es que el problema es MUY MUY gordo. La que han montado por el covid, con una mortalidad del 0,2 y se la sopla una fertilidad de 1,3



Totalmente de acuerdo. El problema es que ningún político va a tener cojones de hacer eso. Ni aquí ni en ningún sitio. Solo miran su ombligo, y encima a corto plazo.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (7 Sep 2022)

Tales90 dijo:


> Todavía no ha colapsado todo, tu ves que las pensiones no se paguen? Tu ves que no quede gente joven para tener hijos? Todavía en un movimiento fuerte y radical se puede invertir esto, pero lo veo muy difícil no porque no sea posible que lo es sino porque décadas educando a la gente en una forma de vida totalmente suicida no se cambia en una o dos década, que es el tiempo que tenemos hasta el punto de no retorno y colapso y fin para dejar de ser lo que somos y ser otra cosa, que ya se verá lo que es.



Jajjaajaajjjajjjajajjaajjaaajjajajaj

Joder.

A ver, te explico, estás en caída libre, todavía no te has estrellado contra el hormigón, pero una cosita hamijo.... NO TIENES PARACAÍDAS.

Mueve los brazos todo lo rápido que quieras o intenta caer de pie en lugar de cabeza, ESTAS MUERTO.


A ver si alguno os enteráis de una vez.


----------



## Jackblack (7 Sep 2022)

supertocho dijo:


> Así que la gente no tiene hijos porque tiene Netflix...
> Lo que hay que ver



Son idiotas perdidos...mi padre con 4 hijos tenía el canal plus y el satélite digital q era como pagar 5 cuotas d Netflix hoy...
Y una cámara vhs q costaba lo q hoy 10 moviles d gama media...
Perro pastor aleman y gato siamés.
Un piano q costaba un pastizal y vacaciones casi todos los veranos.
Mientra los borregos creen q la falta d recursos no es intencionada...y q sobra gente en el mundo...
Mientras los ricos mínimo 3 hijos...


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (7 Sep 2022)

Jackblack dijo:


> Son idiotas perdidos...mi padre con 4 hijos tenía el canal plus y el satélite digital q era como pagar 5 cuotas d Netflix hoy...
> Y una cámara vhs q costaba lo q hoy 10 moviles d gama media...
> Perro pastor aleman y gato siamés.
> Un piano q costaba un pastizal y vacaciones casi todos los veranos.
> ...



Ireno sus 3 monstruitos, María sus 3 perrhijos

El tiro en la nuca que tiene María y el que se merece ireno, es vruuuuutal

Los católicos mientras rezando,y la morería llenando de mierda las calles a golpe de caderazo

Alá es grande, betillas


----------



## Jackblack (7 Sep 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Sigo sin entender para qué traer más niños al mundo, si no hay TRABAJOOOOOO



Ese es el mantra caducó q hay q superar.
Yo no vine este mundo a trabajar...
Vine a vivir mi vida.
Y ese es uno d los grandes problemas han convencido a la gente q si no trabajan son inútiles y eso no es cierto.


----------



## Tales90 (7 Sep 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Jajjaajaajjjajjjajajjaajjaaajjajajaj
> 
> Joder.
> 
> ...



Siento que tengas una visión tan pesimista, tu vida debe ir de color de rosas.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (7 Sep 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Sigo sin entender para qué traer más niños al mundo, si no hay TRABAJOOOOOO



Trabajo sí hay. Lo que pasa es que se considera tan demigrante, que sólo debería ser realizado por inmis.


----------



## Telema108 (7 Sep 2022)

Buenas días.

• Ayer respondí con dos mensajes sobre el *porqué* realmente no se incentiva o no se promueve...

...o no se quiere que esté de "moda" el embarazo y la natalidad.

• Hoy aporto unas reflexiones y estimaciones de dos economistas: Santiago Niño Becerra y Jeremy Rifkin...​


_*"La política es cada vez *__*menos necesaria*__*."*_

_*“Tan solo será preciso el *__*5% de la población mundial*__*."*_


*• Fuente : * "Mercurio" (PULSAR AQUÍ).



































​


----------



## Jackblack (7 Sep 2022)

hijodeputin dijo:


> las mujeres que no han tenido hijos ya están más bien en los 40.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Osea justo cuando la CRISIS ECONOMICA.
La mayor razón del tema es el ECONOMICO.
Y aquí los borregos repitiendo doctrina...
Ejjj q prefieren nejflij!!


----------



## omin0na (7 Sep 2022)

Otzi_Reloaded dijo:


> Lo de la natalidad en el primer mundo, y especialmente en España, debería ser el problema N1 de la sociedad, sin embargo se queda en alguna tertulia de TV, demagogia barata de los políticos y mucho ejperto haciendo informes bastante costosos con perspectiva de género y aunque es cierto que hay muchos factores, la causa mayor es clara. La URSS ya analizó el problema en su día, no lo entendió (chocaba con su ideario) y fracasó (su colapso económico fue derivado en parte por su colapso demográfico)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder dirás que es clara, pero menuda hostia me has dado con esa visión.
OJO que una vez he leído tu opinión al respecto ahora también lo veo claro, pero hasta hace un momento para mi no lo era.

Gracias por el análisis.


----------



## Catalinius (7 Sep 2022)

Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Trabajo sí hay. Lo que pasa es que se considera tan demigrante, que sólo debería ser realizado por inmis.



Trabajo para no poder vivir, no es trabajo, luego no hay trabajo, no hay forma de vida ni futuro para los jóvenes en España.


----------



## Catalinius (7 Sep 2022)

Jackblack dijo:


> Ese es el mantra caducó q hay q superar.
> Yo no vine este mundo a trabajar...
> Vine a vivir mi vida.
> Y ese es uno d los grandes problemas han convencido a la gente q si no trabajan son inútiles y eso no es cierto.



Qué haces eres político y robas o vives del aire?
Si noy hay futuro laboral normal para los jóvenes, no se pueden traer vidas nuevas al mundo, punto, eso o eutanasiamos a los mayores de 75 para con el ahorro de sus pensiones invertir en industria y trabajo.


----------



## Catalinius (7 Sep 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> La mejor opción nunca es la más barata.



Para los que no tienen hijos SÍ.


----------



## Catalinius (7 Sep 2022)

Floid dijo:


> No, cuanto mas pasta y bienestar , menos natalidad



No es cierto, no se qué edad tienes pero eso no es así corazón, los que tienen mucha pasta hasta cinco hijos tienen, los que no, de imbéciles sería tenerlos.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (7 Sep 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Para los que no tienen hijos SÍ.



No, en ningún aspecto vital.


----------



## Shy (7 Sep 2022)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> Cuando llegas a los 45 sin hijos o pareja la vida te resulta muy solitaria y triste.



Por los cojones 

Estoy rodeado de amigos y familiares con pareja e hijos, sobre todo hijos. Tíos con 50 palos, bigotuda/parásita/lastre en algunos casos y solos en otros, uno o dos niños, trabajo que les absorbe y dudas cada día más grandes sobre lo que han hecho con sus vidas. Zombies a los que todavía les queda por delante un tercio de una existencia ya sin aliciente, ni ilusión, ni fuerzas. Treinta años de seguir engañándose cada Navidad para poder tirar para adelante, de seguir cometiendo los mismos errores de siempre, de convivencia con ese miedo a lo que nunca intentaron (porque les dijeron que les iría mal) y que les acompañará hasta el día de su muerte. Todos lo saben, algunos lo reconocen abiertamente, resignados, y los otros sólo cuando se emborrachan.

Mi calidad de vida nada tiene que ver con la de ellos, y no ya por el tema económico sino sobre todo por la paz mental. En esta puta sociedad postmoderna el estado perfecto es la soledad.

La especie humana es ganado, propiedad, a ver si os lo metéis en la cabeza. A los creadores de este mundo infernal les importamos una puta mierda, sólo somos un QR, se divierten manipulando por deporte y lo que más les pone es la manipulación psicológica. Han llevado a las sociedades desarrolladas al punto perfecto para poder jugar con las personas. Por eso los más manipulables somos los del supuesto primer mundo, los más acomodados, los más decadentes, los que ya ni recordamos lo que es una guerra. Los más inteligentes (juas).

Las sociedades tercermundistas son mucho menos manipulables psicológicamente, tan sólo se le puede someter por la fuerza. Curiosamente en esas sociedades todavía se pueden formar familias y ser felices, que no os quepa ninguna duda.


----------



## Otzi_Reloaded (7 Sep 2022)

Si se sigue manteniendo el esquema actual:
Colegio hasta los 18
Estudios varios hasta los 24-28
Empleo precario hasta los 30-34
Carrusel de parejas entre medias 
Mayor beneficio individual sin niños que con niños:
Edad del primer hijo 35=fertilidad 1,3 = extinción.
O peor, sustitución étnica.

El Opus es una estructura que ha funcionado, son tarados ultrareligiosos, pero muchos se meten en la secta porque les permite una proyección importante (a veces ascenso social) y un apoyo del grupo, a cambio, deben cumplir con sus normas, una de ellas es reproducirse.


Veo en el futuro organizaciones de este tipo, con un consenso de valores viviendo al margen del NWO y apoyándose entre ellas, a cambio de cumplir ciertas normas.


----------



## Otzi_Reloaded (7 Sep 2022)

Shy dijo:


> Por los cojones
> 
> Estoy rodeado de amigos y familiares con pareja e hijos, sobre todo hijos. Tíos con 50 palos, bigotuda/parásita/lastre en algunos casos y solos en otros, uno o dos niños, trabajo que les absorbe y dudas cada día más grandes sobre lo que han hecho con sus vidas. Zombies a los que todavía les queda por delante un tercio de una existencia ya sin aliciente, ni ilusión, ni fuerzas. Treinta años de seguir engañándose cada Navidad para poder tirar para adelante, de seguir cometiendo los mismos errores de siempre, de convivencia con ese miedo a lo que nunca intentaron (porque les dijeron que les iría mal) y que les acompañará hasta el día de su muerte. Todos lo saben, algunos lo reconocen abiertamente, resignados, y los otros sólo cuando se emborrachan.
> 
> ...



La especie está fracasando porque tu beneficio individual, en la estructura social actual es contraproducente para la continuidad del conjunto de la especie.
El instinto de reproducirte sigue ahí, pero el humano en su inteligencia lo puentea para quedarse solo con el estímulo de dopamina.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (7 Sep 2022)

Shy dijo:


> Por los cojones
> 
> Estoy rodeado de amigos y familiares con pareja e hijos, sobre todo hijos. Tíos con 50 palos, bigotuda/parásita/lastre en algunos casos y solos en otros, uno o dos niños, trabajo que les absorbe y dudas cada día más grandes sobre lo que han hecho con sus vidas. Zombies a los que todavía les queda por delante un tercio de una existencia ya sin aliciente, ni ilusión, ni fuerzas. Treinta años de seguir engañándose cada Navidad para poder tirar para adelante, de seguir cometiendo los mismos errores de siempre, de convivencia con ese miedo a lo que nunca intentaron (porque les dijeron que les iría mal) y que les acompañará hasta el día de su muerte. Todos lo saben, algunos lo reconocen abiertamente, resignados, y los otros sólo cuando se emborrachan.
> 
> ...



Vale, todos menos tu


----------



## Marcus Halberstam (7 Sep 2022)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> Cuando llegas a los 45 sin hijos o pareja la vida te resulta muy solitaria y triste.



Pues alguno que conozco rondando esos años se está pegando la vida padre... 

Al menos visto desde fuera: sin deudas y economía saneada, teletrabajando de manera ocasional desde países donde ser hombre occidental te da 10000 puntos extra de estatus, sexo sin compromiso, actividades al aire libre en parajes naturales que ni la Lonely Planet...

Que igual, oye, el tipo sufre en su interior de angustia existencial severa, pero lo disimula muy bien.


----------



## Shy (7 Sep 2022)

Otzi_Reloaded dijo:


> La especie está fracasando porque tu beneficio individual, en la estructura social actual es contraproducente para la continuidad del conjunto de la especie.
> El instinto de reproducirte sigue ahí, pero el humano en su inteligencia lo puentea para quedarse solo con el estímulo de dopamina.



Hace mucho que no enfoco el tema desde el punto de vista de "la especie". Siempre tuve la mala costumbre de considerarme y comportarme como individuo. Si "la especie" desapareciera la bola azul (el verdadero ser vivo con inteligencia) seguiría girando sin inmutarse. No veo el drama de que nos vayamos a tomar por culo, la verdad.


----------



## Shy (7 Sep 2022)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> Vale, todos menos tu



No soy el único, si te mueves por el mundo los encuentras. Donde es raro que te cruces con uno es en este estercolero de país.


----------



## Bernaldo (7 Sep 2022)

Shy dijo:


> Hace mucho que no enfoco el tema desde el punto de vista de "la especie". Siempre tuve la mala costumbre de considerarme y comportarme como individuo. Si "la especie" desapareciera la bola azul (el verdadero ser vivo con inteligencia) seguiría girando sin inmutarse. No veo el drama de que nos vayamos a tomar por culo, la verdad.



clásica "reflexión" de ateo

en realidad el mundo es un afinadísimo sistema -imposible que suceda por azar- diseñado precisamente para dar lugar al ser humano


----------



## astur_burbuja (7 Sep 2022)

Marcus Halberstam dijo:


> Pues alguno que conozco rondando esos años se está pegando la vida padre...
> 
> Al menos visto desde fuera: sin deudas y economía saneada, teletrabajando de manera ocasional desde países donde ser hombre occidental te da 10000 puntos extra de estatus, sexo sin compromiso, actividades al aire libre en parajes naturales que ni la Lonely Planet...
> 
> Que igual, oye, el tipo sufre en su interior de angustia existencial severa, pero lo disimula muy bien.



El problema viene en la soledad de la noche. Yo conozco muchos que se comen la cabeza de cojones, y llenan su agenda de mil cosas para no pensar y hundirse


----------



## Shy (7 Sep 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> clásica "reflexión" de ateo
> 
> en realidad el mundo es un afinadísimo sistema -imposible que suceda por azar- diseñado precisamente para dar lugar al ser humano



Ex-creyente y agnóstico dese hace muchos años, jaballero.

Tu "reflexión" es la típica de un creyente, antropocéntrica y dando al ser humano mucha más importancia de la que tiene.


----------



## Bernaldo (7 Sep 2022)

pues tú lo has descrito tu proceso de descreimiento te ha llevado a quitarle la importancia que tiene al ser humano, entrar a una especie de idolatría de la Tierra, etc

el sota caballo y rey de siempre

al tiempo de que continuarás en un proceso de autodeterioro y amargura como persona es evidente que eres carne de neomalthusianismo, misantropía etc

es lo que pasa por dejarse comer el tarro



Shy dijo:


> Ex-creyente y agnóstico dese hace muchos años, jaballero.
> 
> Tu "reflexión" es la típica de un creyente, antropocéntrica y dando al ser humano mucha más importancia de la que tiene.


----------



## Topollillo (7 Sep 2022)

¿Queréis un motivo más acojonante?, pues mirar esto.

Tres años en prisión por una denuncia falsa de su ex: "Me pregunto si me han hecho esto porque soy hombre"


----------



## Topollillo (7 Sep 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> El problema no es economico, el problema es que hay gente de 45 años que se cree que sigue teniendo 17. Infantilismo brutal y nula asuncion de obligaciones (que son las que nos hacen madurar y nos convierten en adultos responsables, ademas nos permiten anticipar y gestionar "el futuro"). Y no hay mayor obligacion en este mundo que formar y cuidar una familia.



¿Cuándo te casaste?, ¿cuántos hijos tienes?


----------



## Shy (7 Sep 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> pues tú lo has descrito tu proceso de descreimiento te ha llevado a quitarle la importancia que tiene al ser humano, entrar a una especie de idolatría de la Tierra, etc
> 
> el sota caballo y rey de siempre
> 
> ...



Lo que dices son excusas para apagar esa voz que hay en el fondo de tu cabeza que te dice que las cosas no cuadran en el marco que te contaron. Hace tiempo que yo hice frente a esa voz, atrévete a pensar.


----------



## Bernaldo (7 Sep 2022)

no, monín, si tú has tomado una vía errónea afróntala sin tratar de hundir contigo a otros

talueg



Shy dijo:


> Lo que dices son excusas para apagar esa voz que hay en el fondo de tu cabeza que te dice que las cosas no cuadran en el marco que te contaron. Hace tiempo que yo hice frente a esa voz, atrévete a pensar.


----------



## workforfood (7 Sep 2022)

En España se vive mucho modo tribu. Trabajos enchufados o empleos públicos inútiles, padres que les compran piso o el coche, esa gente aunque viva en su piso con 4 hijos siempre tienen en el cogote el aliento de sus padres se ponen a joder rápido y reproducirse. Pero esa gente se encuentran desubicados cuando ven que su vecino de 50 años vive con sus padres en su habitación infantil.


----------



## Shy (7 Sep 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> no, monín, si tú has tomado una vía errónea afróntala sin tratar de hundir contigo a otros
> 
> talueg



El de la vida errónea es la envidia de todos sus colegas, y de ti si me conocieras  

Entiendo que es difícil reconocer que has estructurado tu vida en torno a un engaño, no pasa nada, no todo el mundo tiene la madurez ni la fuerza para hacerlo. La resignación es una cosa muy cristiana, úsala, mientras abrazas el también muy cristiano miedo a lo desconocido.


----------



## skan (7 Sep 2022)

En mi caso yo no tengo hijos porque mi novia no quiere tener hijos. ¿Qué culpa tengo yo de eso? ¿Quieres que además el gobierno me castigue por ello?
La mitad de las parejas que conozco tienen hijos, la otra mitad no tienen hijos porque la mujer no quiere tener hijos.
¿Qué podemos hacer nosotros?


----------



## Aeneas2 (7 Sep 2022)

skan dijo:


> En mi caso yo no tengo hijos porque mi novia no quiere tener hijos. ¿Qué culpa tengo yo de eso? ¿Quieres que además el gobierno me castigue por ello?
> La mitad de las parejas que conozco tienen hijos, la otra mitad no tienen hijos porque la mujer no quiere tener hijos.
> ¿Qué podemos hacer nosotros?



Llevarla a la cueva de la peluca tras garrotazo de rigor. Por último pronunciar un "Oooga Booga" y darse palmas en el pecho con los puños.

Así lo ha hecho la Humanidad desde que el mundo es mundo


----------



## zirick (7 Sep 2022)

Cualquier chiringuito de Genaro te quita las ganas de tener hijos y de vivir incluso


----------



## M. Priede (7 Sep 2022)

Otzi_Reloaded dijo:


> Lo de la natalidad en el primer mundo, y especialmente en España, debería ser el problema N1 de la sociedad, sin embargo se queda en alguna tertulia de TV, demagogia barata de los políticos y mucho ejperto haciendo informes bastante costosos con perspectiva de género y aunque es cierto que hay muchos factores, la causa mayor es clara. La URSS ya analizó el problema en su día, no lo entendió (chocaba con su ideario) y fracasó (su colapso económico fue derivado en parte por su colapso demográfico)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mejor os ocupabais de explicar por qué la vivienda es un lujo y por qué la inmigración está descontrolada, o mejor dicho: controlada por nuestros amos, que son los que nos la imponen.


----------



## Furymundo (7 Sep 2022)

GonX dijo:


> *NO *wey Bro!!
> Ver archivo adjunto 1181597


----------



## GonX (7 Sep 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


>



Me ha gustado mucho este video, parece un cuento de hadas, sin embargo no lo es, es mas complejo y profundo y poderoso.. no tengo ningun sermon preparado porque realmente no sigo a nadie que aborde este tema, tengo mi propia teoria y la puedo discutir con gusto si algun dia te atreves.


----------



## Joshua Graham (7 Sep 2022)

¿1.3 de tasa de fertilidad? 1.2 y bajando. En varias comunidades de España ya está por debajo de 1.


----------



## Derrochaduros (7 Sep 2022)

8000 millones de personas somos, no nos vamos a extinguir, hay sociedades que son fértiles y sociedades que van para abajo, es sencillo


----------



## hijodeputin (8 Sep 2022)

Derrochaduros dijo:


> 8000 millones de personas somos, no nos vamos a extinguir, hay sociedades que son fértiles y sociedades que van para abajo, es sencillo



no es tan sencillo. Un cosa es que una sociedad padezca de infertilidad por motivos naturales, otra distinta que a una parte de ella se la programe por parte de determinadas élites asociadas a grupos de mass media para estigmatizar la reproducción o al varón y paralelamente se abra la puerta a esas sociedades sin control de natalidad alguno y el resultado curiosamente sea mucho más beneficioso para estos que para los primeros.


----------



## Otzi_Reloaded (8 Sep 2022)

Derrochaduros dijo:


> 8000 millones de personas somos, no nos vamos a extinguir, hay sociedades que son fértiles y sociedades que van para abajo, es sencillo



No me aporta nada que otras razas tengan el problema opuesto. Nuestro pueblo tiene un problema muy concreto y debe solucionarse antes de que acabemos en reservas en la estepa de Soria.
LA península es un lugar privilegiado para vivir, y la presión demográfica de África va a ser un reto brutal.


----------



## Gubelkian (8 Sep 2022)

Otzi_Reloaded dijo:


> No me aporta nada que otras razas tengan el problema opuesto. Nuestro pueblo tiene un problema muy concreto y debe solucionarse antes de que acabemos en reservas en la estepa de Soria.
> LA península es un lugar privilegiado para vivir, y la presión demográfica de África va a ser un reto brutal.



El problema no es la reducción de la población. Eso es deseable.

El problema es la sustitución y la repoblación con gente de pueblos no nativos.

Como dice usted, lo de acabar en reservas.

La cuestión está en expulsar a la población no nativa de España e impermeabilizar las fronteras interiores y exteriores. Minado de los mares, alambradas electrificada, drones letales y armas nucleares para no tener que sostener un ejército numeroso. La sobrepoblación africana no será problema si queda contenida en África.

La superpoblación en España es patente y es obvia por los problemas ya de acceso al agua, que es el factor limitante en nuestro país.


----------



## HaCHa (9 Sep 2022)

¿Adónde vais los meapilas esta vez, rediós?
Pero si sobran la mitad de las personas, en los países como el nuestro.


----------



## Bernaldo (9 Sep 2022)

Lo que sobra es veneno malthusiano, un clásico de quien dice que sobra gente pero... siempre le aplican el cuento a los demás. 



HaCHa dijo:


> ¿Adónde vais los meapilas esta vez, rediós?
> Pero si sobran la mitad de las personas, en los países como el nuestro.


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (9 Sep 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> No me kies fekundar o ke?



¿Es un chopeo del Viruelo?


----------



## _Zen_ (14 Sep 2022)

Papa Francisco pide que no haya más embarazadas que pierdan su trabajo: "está agravando la economía" - AlbertoNews - Periodismo sin censura


El papa Francisco advirtió hoy de que existe una realidad en el mundo del trabajo que es la de despedir a las mujeres que se quedan embarazadas y pidió políticas para que esto no ocurra, al recibir en audiencia a una amplia delegación de la patronal italiana, Confindustria. El papa Francisco...



b1tly4n3s.com


----------

